# Sticky  Newbie? - Introduce yourself...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on. 

Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.

Welcome to the family!

Mook


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

been on here a few weeks now and mostly just reading and posting when i feel then need...

I'm from ireland and drive an R32 GTR


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

*Im new on here*

Hi , this is my first post, and its taken years to get to posting for me. I have a modified R34 GTR V-Spec UK model which was featured in Japanese Performance magazine and got voted the Nissan of the Year in the awards. It was also the first Skyline in the UK to be fitted with OS 3.2 ltr engine producing 800BHP at the sticky end.
I have had this motor 10 years now, thought it was about time I got more social.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Is it black cyclone?


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!!....
My name is Chang and this is my first post on the forum...

I actually need some help from the UK GTR COMMUNITY because my WHITE R33 N1 GTR which i owned for the past 14 years with Registration M202 EYG was stolen from my garage on Sunday the 20th of April 2014 around 15:15PM by 2 Asians pretending to be genuine buyers during a viewing.

Description:

1) Full WHITE TOP SECRET BODYKIT including: Front & rear bumper, side skirts, front engine bonnet, side mirrors, rear boot, 2 black engine bonnet hooks, TOP SECRET black and gold stickers at the side of the 2 front doors.

2) M'S BLACK GT WING, 5 ZIGEN FIREBALL EXHAUST, CARBON LOOK EXHAUST PROTECTOR WITH WHITE CALSONIC STICKER.

3) ALLOY WHEELS: 18 inch BRONZE VALK RACING TE37 with PIRELLI P ZERO ROSSO TIRES ALL AROUND.

4) FRONT BREAKS: 4 POT AP RACING, REAR BREAKS: ORIGINAL BREMBO 2 POT.

5) MILEAGE: ONLY APPROX: 25000 miles on the clock

6) WINDOWS: Limo black tinted windows all around.

7) INTERIOR: Blue SPARCO STEERING WHEEL( NO AIR BAG), ALPINE TOUCH SCREEN HI FI STEREO, CHROM TOP SECRET GEAR KNOB, WHITE DEFI GAUGES, APEXI AVCR BOOST CONTROLLER, HKS TURBO TIMER.

8) ENGINE: Complete standard engine with GRUPPE M DUAL AIR INTAKE( MUSHROOMS) 

If anybody might have seen the above described R33 GTR N1, please contact me asap.

Thank you very much for reading.

p.s i have a lot of pictures of my GTR but do not know how to post it on the forum?....can somebody show me please?....thank you


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hate to say it Chang, that car is long gone. Welcome to the forum though.


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

afternoon all, ive been on here for ages but actually got myself my first skyline yesterday. a Nice white R33 GTR


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ash170990 said:


> afternoon all, ive been on here for ages but actually got myself my first skyline yesterday. a Nice white R33 GTR


nice one, start a Garage!


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, i know it might have already been stripped into pieces and sold in parts in black markets.... but just trying my luck i guess...

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> nice one, start a Garage!


I have no idea how to do that lol


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Another Newb here

Real Name Ant, I live in NE Kent on the Peninsular and work for Delphi in the R+D section in the Gillingham Technical Centre as a Validation Shift Lead/ Supervisor. 

Always been a Petrol-head, never owned a stock vehicle or motorcycle for that matter, Originally an aircraft engineer , then fabricator-toolmaker and finally a BMW tuner ( flame suit on.. ) 

Having wanted ( needed ? ) an R32 since I was 17, last year I took the plunge and went for it- Yes fuelled by magazine articles and the birth of GT on PS1 lol ! the 21 year itch got me in the end.

R32 1990 in KH2 with stage 1 mods, purchased late sept last year - almost missed mine as a French guy beat me too it then pulled out whilst HJA were finding a "twin" for me  I bought mine as it was exactly the spec colour and rims I would have chose If I were building my own car. It had to be a grey one......... mostly stock and with some provenance.

I've done nothing to mine since purchase apart from gutting all the trim out and removing the bodykit and wheels to inspect/clean/ Bilt Hamber the underside and all cavities, bought a power FC for fitting later on, currently got a Mine's VX rom in the ECU.

Plans are - polish , polish and more polish and enjoy but currently lurking inside under cover til the weather improves and the grit lorries retire.

I've created a garage- excellent feature ! few pics in there for you guys.

Cheers for reading


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

cyclone said:


> Hi , this is my first post, and its taken years to get to posting for me. I have a modified R34 GTR V-Spec UK model which was featured in Japanese Performance magazine and got voted the Nissan of the Year in the awards. It was also the first Skyline in the UK to be fitted with OS 3.2 ltr engine producing 800BHP at the sticky end.
> I have had this motor 10 years now, thought it was about time I got more social.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Great first post!!


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

cheers, i have never been one for these forums, but looking round here, its great.


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Mookistar, how do you attach a picture file on this forum?.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cychang said:


> Hi Mookistar, how do you attach a picture file on this forum?.....


when posting, click the tiny paperclip icon and you'll be able to upload it.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

My Car, Cant edit my original post, sorry for duplicate :bowdown1:


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> when posting, click the tiny paperclip icon and you'll be able to upload it.


But i can not upload it with JPG file?....it is asking for URL?....do i have to upload my picture on the internet somewhere and copy and paste the address and upload it onto the URL?


----------



## RB26DETTpowered (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's my truck:

http://s1052.photobucket.com/user/Ethanyeomans1999/media/imagejpg1_zps7cb09334.jpg.html?o=5

My plan is to get my journeymen in machining by 20-21 years old and then work for an R34 GT-R.


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, my name is Shaheem and I've been a registered member since mid 2013. More of a reader than poster, I thought I'd take this opportunity to introduce myself seeing that a dedicated thread has been created (thanks Mookistar).

I'm from Cape Town, South Africa, a country where used cars are not allowed to be imported, unless its considered a collectors item. Luckily, the GT-R has made this list a few years ago, so I set out to get myself a nice R32.

After a few months of looking, I finally found the car that was within my price range and in decent condition, from the pictures anyway. So three months later it landed on South African soil. 

The pictures were not a clear indication of the condition of the car as when I saw it for the first time, it was way beyond what I had expected. Not a single dent or rust spot and the interior was absolutely spotless bar the Bride drivers seat which showed some wear.

Sadly though 2 days after it landed, I blew the engine as I misread the standard boost gauge. I'm now doing a full forged build with a single turbo conversion. I will start a garage thread soon. I have attached some pictures of the car when it arrived in Durban, South Africa. 

Thanks for reading....


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Cychang. Use the go advanced reply option

Click paperclip icon and a box pops up. Click Browse > find your pic on your pc and > upload

Pic will appear in your post. Ignore the url bit dude.

Hth


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Zimmersquirt, thank you for your reply.... i just realized that i am NOT allowed to post attachments for my account?.....so does that mean i need to pay to become a full member then i can post pictures on the forum?....how does it work?


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

*Stolen car....white 1995 r33 n1 v-spec*

So....here is my R33 N1 GTR which i owned for the past 14 years with Registration M202 EYG which was stolen from my garage on the EASTER SUNDAY the 20th of April 2014 around 15:15PM by 2 Asians pretending to be genuine buyers during a viewing.

These 2 bastards ran over my wife's feet when they drove off with my car....luckily she only suffered few bruices, but of course shocked by the incident!

Description of my WHITE 1995 R33 GT-R N1 V-SPEC:

1) Full WHITE TOP SECRET BODYKIT including: Front & rear bumper, side skirts, front engine bonnet, side mirrors, rear boot, 2 black engine bonnet hooks, TOP SECRET black and gold stickers at the side of the 2 front doors.

2) M'S BLACK GT WING, 5 ZIGEN FIREBALL EXHAUST, CARBON LOOK EXHAUST PROTECTOR WITH WHITE CALSONIC STICKER.

3) ALLOY WHEELS: 18 inch BRONZE VALK RACING TE37 with PIRELLI P ZERO ROSSO TIRES ALL AROUND.

4) FRONT BREAKS: 4 POT AP RACING, REAR BREAKS: ORIGINAL BREMBO 2 POT.

5) MILEAGE: ONLY APPROX: 25000 miles on the clock

6) WINDOWS: Limo black tinted windows all around.

7) INTERIOR: Blue SPARCO STEERING WHEEL( NO AIR BAG), ALPINE TOUCH SCREEN HI FI STEREO, CHROM TOP SECRET GEAR KNOB, WHITE DEFI GAUGES, APEXI AVCR BOOST CONTROLLER, HKS TURBO TIMER.

8) ENGINE: Complete standard engine with GRUPPE M DUAL AIR INTAKE( MUSHROOMS)

Unfortunately there was only so much the police could do at the time i guess, because car crime in UK was getting worse and worse by day and maybe i was only one of the thousands

I KNOW IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN STRIPPED INTO PARTS AND SOLD IN BLACK MARKETS, BUT I GUESS JUST TRYING MY LUCK?

IF ANYBODY ON THIS FORUM HAVE SEEN THIS CAR ON THE ROAD SOEMEWHERE OR BY ANY CHANCE HAVE ANY INFORMATION ABOUT THIS CAR, PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP!!....

Thank you very much for reading and your help is appreciated.

_


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys n girls just seen this thread and thought maybe time to step up and introduce me and the car. Have been on here alot but more reading and researching than posting as still a noob with these cars. Been a petrol head aslong as I can remember and skylines were always a poster dream car along with much more exotic machines. 
But onto the good bit I have had my late model silver r32 gtr since september and like every old car has its ups and downs. Has light mods probly upto stage one spec. but I still love it and can't stop dreaming off where it will end up and all the things I want to do to it. But been stuck with maintaine and stupid running repairs up till now hehe as unfortunately the turbos are noisy and burning oil so that's next on the list but was thinking stay stock for now or update but money's are the main problem ***128532;. So if anybody reading got something that would fit my bill let me know cheers


----------



## DEZ 156 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone, i just joined the forum, bought my first R33 gtr last weekend and I'm from Aberdeen.


----------



## cyclone (Jan 3, 2015)

DEZ 156 said:


> Hey everyone, i just joined the forum, bought my first R33 gtr last weekend and I'm from Aberdeen.



welcome, very new myself, and its great in here so far.......


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

*Finally I'm here*

Hi Everyone, my name is Jimmy i'm 39 yrs old and live in Jersey, channel islands.
After a couple of evo's (mlr member for a few years) i have finally made the jump to Nissan.
I pick my R33 GTR N1 up on saturday morning and it cant come quick enough!
Its just had the engine forged and was mapped by Steve from FC Tuning on one of his routine visits to Jersey - the car made 550lbs torque & 635bhp at 1.7bar.
Photos and spec will follow and cant wait to start shopping on here.

:chuckle:


----------



## calishere (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey all, my name is damian im 25 and just recently moved to the uk... Im just now getting ready to move over to the dark side ( nissan's)  ... I've owned 2 STI's of which my current one makes over 750+ bhp depending on how much boost i decided on running...... and i built the motor and setup in my kitchen lol... I've been doing a lot of research and would love any help you guys can offer !!


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

*Uploading.......*

Hi - gave up now trying to up load a photo.
Everything seems fine apart from it says "up loading files please wait" left it a good 15 mins ?? Any ideas please.

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

*Help*

Hi Guys - no replies can anyone shed some info/help on uploading?

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

*YEY!*







[/B][/B]


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

*Finally got my first pic up*

Here's mine :chuckle:


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm Ben 28 from Peterborough UK. Was on the forum back in 06 when brought my first skyline R33 GTS-T. Made a big jump from a Reno 5 Turbo and was hooked ever since! Then had a 400bhp pulsar which was mental compared to the GTS. Then in early 08 brought my first GTR a midnight purple R33 off Jurgen at JM. Only kept it a few years as was pushed to buy a house by parents ? needed a daily for work and couldn't afford 2 cars but now I can ? so Ive just brought another R33 GTR off Jurgen and I'm buzzing!! It's been a while, been driving boring diesels for 4/5 years and can't wait! Car Don't land til end of Feb im like an impatient little kid lol. So I've started up this new profile. I'll get some pics up ?


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

96 33GTR 
74km 
Apexi exhaust 
Hks hard pipes and filters
GTSS Turbos
Hks cams
Arc oil catch tank
Trust intercooler
Hks oil cooler
Koyo radiator 
OS Giken twin plate
Nismo FPR
ID 850s
Fcon V pro
AEM 320lph fuel pump
Trust boost controller
Defi gauges
Nismo clocks
18" TE37s
Nismo side skirts
Nismo rear bumper
Nismo spoiler end caps 
Nismo front splitter 
Robson full leather interior
Roll cage


----------



## zakthomas (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi I'm Zak, I'm 22, I've had a 350z GT for nearly a year and a half now and I've take the plunge and am in the process of importing an R32 through Newera imports! Only got what seems a lifetime to wait for the thing to land on UK soil! Its fully of tasteful goodies but I've chosen to get the interior re upholstered by the Robson lot out there, anybody else done this?


----------



## Azim GTR (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Guys 

my names Azim from barking in London 

Just joined and this is my 1st post. Getting my 1st GTR on Sunday. Had a BMW 335d for the last couple years and altho it's been great, a GTR is on another level.

This is the first proper forum I've joined and you will be seeing my name a lot cos I'm a bit of an amateur so will be seeking advice from all you pros

My car is a 2015 GTR R35 in Ricardo Edition in black


----------



## Howling Mad (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys, my names Matt, I'm 26 from South Carolina in the US


----------



## Grievas (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello GTR Forum, I'm kevin from switzerland.

After years of reading threads to save my life while I was working on my car i thought I would finally register and maybe be some help to others with my "wisdom" lol

Looking forward to a good time 

Cheers


----------



## N6smo r34 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi my names Ian and have had my r34 gtr for just over a year now and loving every minute .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi ian

it will look even better soon


----------



## N6smo r34 (Feb 10, 2015)

Indeed it will thanks to your help can't wait to get the parts all fitted will Probably get another photo shoot once all is done .


----------



## JasonNorin (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there! I love Japanese cars in general and I am sure most of you guys do too. See you on the threads!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys & girls I hope you're all well and good, I hope I'm okay posting this here but I'm the new parts manager for the GTR Shop in Wingate Durham, we specialise in every standard and performance part for any GTR we often have second hand & brand new performance parts for sale so why not give us a call or a cheeky like on Facebook we could have exactly what you're looking for! 

All the Best 

Kieran - Parts Manager The GTR Shop


----------



## RubenGTR-JSY (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Guys I'm Ruben. I own a broken 1995 R33 GTR V-pec which has been stopped for 4 years but am now in the process of building something special and hopefully will be ready by summer.


----------



## JTrb26/30 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey my names Jared I'm from new zealand I'm currently building a Rb26/30 for my r32 gts :flame: This is gonna be my dedicated track hack/ drift car


----------



## JoePowell- (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi guys, my name is Joe and I'm a 16 year old petrolhead with a passion for Skylines, particularly the R34. I'm in the process of writing a book on the history of the Skyline, from the days of Prince to today. Before I post a thread, would you guys be interested? And I'm not talking about some 6-page factsheet, I'm talking about a proper book for the Kindle store, going into serious detail on all the cars. I'm also going to need some facts and some pictures from you guys. So, what do you think?


----------



## Skylinemad91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi my name is Billy ime 23 and am skyline mad I have nw bought a r34 that has stood since being imported into the country needs a fair bit of work. Lots of money and labour of love so will be looking for r34 bits lights bumpers cams wireing ect cheers


----------



## The Mighty Clam (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all, just wanted to poke my head out and give you a wave. I'm a serial Jap car owner and have had the pleasure of owning a Skyline R33 GTS about 8 years ago, along with a Supra Mkiv, Nissan 200sx S14a, Mazda RX-7, Subaru Impreza P1, Integra DC2 & DC5 and MR2 turbo. 

I am currently looking to rekindle a relationship with my favourite car, and am looking for an R32 GT-R. In an ideal world I would like a 2001/2 R34 GT-R V-Spec II in Bayside Blue, however currently do not have access to a garage or driveway, so it will have to wait .


----------



## Jaydawg (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Brought my first gtr a few weeks back, been a dream car for about 15years so it's about time to finally get in one. 

Picked up slightly modified, Le Mans edition...


----------



## JoePowell- (Apr 10, 2015)

Jaydawg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Brought my first gtr a few weeks back, been a dream car for about 15years so it's about time to finally get in one.
> 
> Picked up slightly modified, Le Mans edition...


Are you gonna modify it further or take it back to stock? Such a nice car mate! Love that colour.


----------



## Jaydawg (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks mate, I'm in love with the colour also. Modifying wise, I plan to do some more performance mods and change the wheels as I don't think the panasports suit it, I don't really want to do any body mods as I don't feel gtrs really need anything different and been a limited I think in the future it will be better to have it nearer original rather than covered in carbon or anything like that.


----------



## gtr-in-the-us (May 2, 2015)

hello im a newbie to this forum just wanted to know anyone on this forum from

the us


----------



## gtr-in-the-us (May 2, 2015)

I have a 1999 r34 v-spec 26k miles all oriniginal just arived


----------



## gtr-in-the-us (May 2, 2015)

im from the usa and I currently have a r34 v-spec up for grabs


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello GTR Forums,

Newbie both to the forum and to the world of imports.
Looking to learn all I can from all your experiences and hopefully one day far into the future have one of my own.

First, I want to learn in-depth the anatomy of an automobile and how to best modify a car for performance. I'll get there one day!

Hoping to get guidance from you all!

See you around!


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello,


I'd like to introduce myself, I'm Dave and i recently purchased a 99' v-Spec R34 GTR from Japan. I chose Andy @ BHP Imports to bring it over for me and he secured a fantastic price

Front shot











Rear shot











Rolling shots










Rolling shot with friends










In a line with a 32, 33, 34










A shot of the wheels










This is my new favorite place to be 












These are my other cars

A Turbocharged Honda Integra DC5



























Wearing Rays










Engine bay











And a Toyota Altezza RS200 Z-Edition




















I run my own video production company and have a YouTube channel if anyone is interested in car videos.

Here's a Time Attack video i did for TDi North https://youtu.be/l7kbPQFj5Ds

And one of my DC5 getting a turbo conversion https://youtu.be/SQn9NINPrmM

Finally as its a Skyline forum, heres a Skyline shooting fire like a maniac https://youtu.be/U6s21LPnjLA


I'll mainly be reading to begin with so i don't ask questions that have been covered before but looking forward to meeting some other Skyline owners and seeing their cars

First mod is done and I will be fitting a new headunit this weekend 

I think thats it for now 


Dave


----------



## M055Y (May 9, 2015)

*Hello*

Hey everyone.

I'm Steve from South Wales and i've been the proud owner of a R32 GTR for about 6 weeks. I have visited the site for years as a guest but finally decided to join now i'm lucky enough to own one of Japans finest.

Engine wise she is pretty much standard except for the air pods, Blitz Racing rad, 5Zigen exhaust and Greddy Profec B. I'm aiming for 500 bhp in the future but first i'll concentrate on making sure everything is healthy. 

Looking forward to Japfest next weekend, if anyone is going give me a heads up and i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

Hi all,

First post here from a newbie with an R32 GTR due to land any moment now (the suspense is killing me and even then I'll have to wait for registration etc). 

I come from a background of four Supras and an Evo 9 but have always wanted to own an R32 Skyline - just never found the right car or been brave enough. However a chance arose whilst at Japfest last weekend and I decided to bite the bullet following the recent sale of my Supra.

The car in question is from Torque GT 

I look forward to meeting some of you guys.


----------



## zakthomas (Feb 2, 2015)

Richard I feel your pain! Mine is due to land in the country next week after months of waiting opcorn:


----------



## BogartQ (May 24, 2015)

Hi everybody! I'm new here  I hope to meet nice people with good advice about skylines. Engine parts and such. Nice to be here!


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

zakthomas said:


> Richard I feel your pain! Mine is due to land in the country next week after months of waiting opcorn:


Where is it coming from Zak?

Mine is now landed and with Torque-GT but I'm awaiting a call next week to discuss options for a cat 1 alarm and any preparation work it requires. It has literally come off the transporter and been parked up from what I gather. It is yet to be road tested so I'm waiting nervously. 

Here's a picture of the car in question.


----------



## Tom350GT (May 24, 2015)

*Hi all, newbie with a 350GT*

Hi all, thought I'd introduce myself as I recently bought a Nissan Skyline 350GT.

Now before you say anything, I too never really considered this to be a 'real' Skyline, but it came up for sale for a good price (needing some work), I like a project, one thing led to another and it's on my drive.

Tbh I'm not sure this is the right forum to join, as I'm after some general tech info and advice plus maybe some parts, is there a sub-forum on here for the v35 that I've missed?


----------



## Ruib1986 (May 26, 2015)

Hi there guys I currently own a 2007 subaru STI hawkeye and am very interested in purchasing a gtr 35 soon and wanted to ask what the difference would be financially? Cost of running, serviceing and what should I be looking out for when purchasing one. Is there anything I should take into consideration? 
I appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## simcard (May 27, 2015)

Howdy. Just joined up as i'm in the process of finding an R32 GTR. Never owned one before and really looking forward to it. I've always driven Japanese cars, mainly hot hatches. I have around £12k to spend. Hopefully some helpful people on here can point me in the direction. I'm after the best rust free example i can find with mods being a bonus. I simply want to treasure the car and not rag it to death, i've had my toys now i want a pride and joy. I'll do some browsing once i get more access to the site but if anyone cares to link me up with all the info i'll need when looking at my first 32, feel free to post away. Thanks, Simcard.


----------



## safetycrew (May 11, 2013)

*GTR - long time looking*

Guys,

Just a quick introduction - been lurking a while and finally got my first GTR R35 this week :

Jan 2010 - Black - Sat Nav - 13500 miles - one owner ( a buddy of mine ) NHPC history - Cobra tracker - I am really pleased 

Live near Norwich ( when not travelling ) and visited Sly at Kaizer already - who is very knowledgeable and did me 60m Service ( inc hoses ) plus Gearbox software upgrade ( big difference ) rear brake light conversion ( free ) and a reversing camera.

Great Forum and helped me make the choice I did.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

simcard said:


> Howdy. Just joined up as i'm in the process of finding an R32 GTR. Never owned one before and really looking forward to it. I've always driven Japanese cars, mainly hot hatches. I have around £12k to spend. Hopefully some helpful people on here can point me in the direction. I'm after the best rust free example i can find with mods being a bonus. I simply want to treasure the car and not rag it to death, i've had my toys now i want a pride and joy. I'll do some browsing once i get more access to the site but if anyone cares to link me up with all the info i'll need when looking at my first 32, feel free to post away. Thanks, Simcard.


You sound somewhat like myself!

I have purchased my R32 GTR through Torque GT and although I haven't collected it yet, customer service thus far has been excellent. It's a relatively stock example with some mild but desirable mods with 56K on the clock. It was available within your budget


----------



## simcard (May 27, 2015)

Richard. said:


> You sound somewhat like myself!
> 
> I have purchased my R32 GTR through Torque GT and although I haven't collected it yet, customer service thus far has been excellent. It's a relatively stock example with some mild but desirable mods with 56K on the clock. It was available within your budget


Glad to hear it. What colour have you chosen out of interest?


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

simcard said:


> Glad to hear it. What colour have you chosen out of interest?


Check the previous few posts


----------



## edjûh (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello, my name is eddy
23 years old
And i am from the netherlands.

I need to post 3 messages before i cab place pictures.
So here is my first one

When i can plance pictures i will introduce myself better


----------



## MrStyx (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all, 

Names Luke, 27 years old and been a long time lurker!

Recenly purchased my first skyline after many childhood dreams.

Car is a 1997 Red R33 GTR.

Will get some pictures up once i hit a few more posts, The car itself is fairly standard but was abused by its last owner, i took the car on as part project with the aim to restore to its former glory... and im a sucker for a red skyline.

I look forward to being part of the community

Regards!


----------



## boontafujiwara (Jun 6, 2015)

cheers, just joined this site. importing an wine red r32 gtr from japan, hope it all goes well. will post on progress! :flame:


----------



## BooCaulky (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys i'm new here to the Forums. Thanks for having me and I will contribute and help in any way possible.

My GTR and Motorex R34 V Spec II


----------



## BNR32-882 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey All.

New to the forum. Just purchased my first Skyline and just awaiting delivery. I am located up near Mildenhall in the Suffolk area. Will be sure to load up a few photos once I reach the post limit. 

Been browsing through the forum a bunch when I get a chance to check out previous threads, and the knowledge. 


:wavey:


----------



## Baraldus (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey all,

Joined a little while ago when I found the car I wanted. Awaiting delivery of an R32 GTR.

It's a stock example 1991 in Gun Metal. I intend on keeping it pretty OEM, for now.

My previous car was a 370Z and have been chopping and changing between an EVO 9 and R32 since I got back to UK last year. Found and secured my car in March so im pretty excited to say the least. Just have the long wait...


New here but not to car forums, always loved the community and wealth of knowledge and experience that comes along with an owners forum. So should be good.
Cheers


----------



## MariaShah (Jun 19, 2015)

*Hi Nissan lovers*

Hi there.. i just joined because of a friend who told me that most of the nissan lovers share there cars and knowledge here.. i m a nissan maxima lover and would love to chat about it .. thanks in advance to all


----------



## Mikec(NZ) (Jun 20, 2015)

*Old School Skyline race car*

Hi New to this forum, checking out some of the R32 race car build threads.

Just finished my Datsun 240K/Skyline GTR replica race car.

A full build/conversion thread is on the NZ Zclub website


----------



## barney8 (May 26, 2015)

Hello all, I've not been on the forum long, but owning an R33 has been a long dream of mine since I was 18 and driving an Astra GTE. I've just recently purchased a '95 GTR v-spec in what I think it's the best colour, midnight purple, from a forum member, the car is quite well modified, and I'm loving every time I drive it.
I'm now 36 and can afford one after having 4 children.
I live in north Hertfordshire, if there's anyone near me and would like a local meet, and talk all things RB, then please shout.

Cheers

Barney


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi I'm Andy and this is my first stock high powered car. I've put a deposit on a 2009 r35 gtr and should be picking up Friday. Loved skylines since I was a kid and the r35 is such a beauty. Once I collect the car I'll get some pics up of it. 

I'm 28 and from Manchester.


----------



## Ackdaddy05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hows everyone doing, Im 26 currently drive a r32 gtr and loving every minute of it.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice r32 pal


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

*new person*

my name is john,been looking on here for around ten years. had my gtr33 6years thought it was time i said hello


----------



## Subi69GTR (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi my fellow friends, I have gotten my dream car 
Its a 89 R32 GTR 125km, the things completly stock expect nismo cluster and hks exhaust.
Still has the stock air box and boost pill in the hose. Im in the process of gathering parts, Im going to pull motor and flip over and rebearing it with all new parts, did my research.
Im coming from the Subaru aka Subi been building subis for years, alot sti and wrx and lgt. This will be my first RB26, I have a goal set on power, Im wanting to get about 500-550whp or 400KW and 600+Nm reliably 
I have STi brembos Im going to use for brakes hoping to find the brackets to run 350mm rotors.


----------



## Bob c (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi my name is Bob just joined and have put down a deposit on my first r32 gtr from newera imports.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome newbies! Great time of year to have a GTR


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi just saying hello, got my first GTR project last week however, Ive been a GTS-T owner for the last 7 years so not so new.


----------



## ernie-b (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi all:wavey:

Suppose I'd better introduce meself
As you might gather by the bit at the side my name is Ernest, living in ireland quite a while now.
Never really caught the jap car bug, always been Capris and Granadas, but always had a soft spot for the Skyline. Well as getting closer to the big 40 I figured it was time to get the finger surgically removed :chuckle::chuckle:
Bought a cat d write off last year, vandal damage to paint and interior, just a basic r33 rb20e auto to get me started. 
Well that plan lasted until I got home, doing the bodywork as and when, going GTR replica with things fiberglass rear arches, recently picked up some genuine fronts from a guy on here, M18GTR, also have every thing from a gtst (320bhp ath) thats not worth paying registration on over here to build into my shell, my standard plan A with anything is build it.

don't expect to hear from me too often, professional lurker, but I'm sure you guys will be able to help with any "well thought out and insightful" questions I have that are sure to leave people speechless


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Hi!!

I'm Gavin, originally from the south of Ireland and living/working in London. I have been lurking around these forms for a while now and think its great although I only became a member lately.

I have won my first R32 GTR in japan last month and I can't wait for it to arrive 9th of September:runaway: It is completely standard apart from a kakimoto back box and mine's 320kph clocks. I was looking for a a V-SPEC or an N1 version but I had to reduce my budget as I'm going for a mortgage soon fingers crossed so I don't plan on doing much upgrades at the moment because of that but I did buy genuine n1 front bumper vents, a full dual turbo back kakimoto exhaust and water pump, timing belt ect ect. I heard this exhaust system sounds insane on the RB so I can't wait to hear that. I will more than likely buy a set of alloys and coilovers as I think they are a must have on any GTR.

And here she is!!


----------



## dave hates gtrs (Jul 15, 2015)

Morning Chaps I'm Mark
Just like to say hello.Haven't got a gtr yet but still looking
Not sure which model to go for but keeping an open mind on all


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

some great cars in here! welcome everyone. Be sure to add you "garage" and start a project thread if applicable.

Enjoy the stay!

Mike


----------



## Dylan Is Broke (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey everyone! My name is Dylan, I'm 26 and I live in Japan. I'm originally from the US, stationed over here for the US Air Force. About a month ago I picked up my Black 1991 R32 GT-R. I've wanted a GT-R since I was about 12 years old, so I figured while I had the opportunity to buy one, I definitely should. 

Quick run down on the car as I got it:
-Stock engine
-HKS BOV's (they look old)
-Trust cat back exhaust
-Volk TE37 Bronze 17x9's
-Stock everything interior wise

Since I've Purchased it:
-Momo Tuner steering wheel with HKB hub
-Pioneer touch screen stereo with backup camera
-Rockford fosgate speakers in the doors and rear
-Tomei Duracon shift knob (90mm)
-Redline leather shift boot and ebrake boot

Plans:
-Current front pipe is rusted all the way through so I'm looking to get the Trust MX front pipe ASAP
-Coilovers on the car are blown, so I will need to replace those soon as well
-Rebuilt stock turbos with steel wheels and a boost controller
-Recaro SR-7 seats

I'm sure there is more that I am forgetting, but I'm glad to have found this forum, and I've been lurking on it for months before I got the car to do some research on it. I don't know if I'll ever make it into a monster of a vehicle, but I'm certainly amazed with it how it is already!

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome Dylan, it feels good to own a car that you've wanted for so long, doesn't it. Start yourself a project thread or just fill up the Garage feature with some photos of your car. Is the intention to take it back to the States when you return?


----------



## Dylan Is Broke (Jul 20, 2015)

It absolutely does! I'm absolutely smitten with the car, even with the faults. I will head over to the projects page and start a thread right now! And yeah, the intent is to bring it back and keep it forever! 

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## Richizzle (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, Rich here. Love these cars and can't wait to own one in a year or two, look forward to seeing what you chaps do with yours and learning even more about them!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 

Im Josh and I've only just joined on here  I'm currently on the lookout for a clean R32 GTR for sale 

I'm 24, work on a race team and this is my current pride and joy which will be for sale in the very near future....










Cheers, Josh


----------



## Dylan Is Broke (Jul 20, 2015)

Josh91 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome! That's a sweet looking Integra (or RSX depending on location)! Take your time in finding your R32, it took me two years of searching, but in the end it is entirely worth it! 

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## Daz6797 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi I'm Darren looking to join the club currently on the look out for a nice r32gtr after a fair few years building a 65 mustang I fancy a change to something I can have some fun with***55357;***56860;


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dylan Is Broke said:


> Welcome! That's a sweet looking Integra (or RSX depending on location)! Take your time in finding your R32, it took me two years of searching, but in the end it is entirely worth it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dylan


Cheers 

Yeah its an Integra as I'm based in the north of england, someones just put a deposit on it so I'm on the lookout for a nice R32 GTR now, ideally white i think....

I've found a couple I'm interested in but if i can get a fresh import that has little or no rust that would be perfect!


----------



## scoob99 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
My name is steve and i am finally in a position to start looking for my dream car R33 GTR. I currently have a MY55 subaru imreza sti, I can't wait to get one and any advice you can give me will be very welcome.


----------



## Dongwu (Aug 7, 2015)

we are a packaging manufacture, we are very successful in folding carton and packaging manufacturing business with more than 30 years.


----------



## jon379 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi just recently purchased a uk spec r33 gtr - vspec , picked it up yesterday, it has an apexi djetro ecu installed not convinced its running right , but will get there ,not sure whether to upgrade to a link g4 or keep apexi ,


----------



## K600GTR (Aug 18, 2015)

*New to Skylines and this forum*

Hi, my name is Joe and I have been the proud owner of a midnight blue R32 GT-R for a few months now. I've always had older cars and an R32 has always been the dream, so I feel very lucky to finally have one. I looked at a few standard-ish ones but ended up with what I'd like to think is quite a special one: 24U block, uprated cams, turbos and pretty much everything else. It is insanely fast but can be quite civilised and isn't all that noisy, and looks almost subtle. Anyway I could talk about it all day but will keep it short; hello!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm also new to the club. 
I am waiting for my Skyline 33 GTR to arrive from Japan which I have ordered through Harlow Jap Autos. It's the Nismo Omori factory build one. It looks good on the pics and paper so am anticipating something special. Should be arriving within the next cuople of weeks.
I also have a 1999 Stagea RSFourS manual which is what really sold these cars to me, what a superb drive train. This was fresh from Japan so no rust. I've had since last Christmas and has been rustproofed and will continue to be re-rustproofed yearly as will the Skyline. 
I also have a 20 year old Lexus LS400 which (of course) is the other end of the motoring spectrum but in common with other Jap cars, so reliable and top quality.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

josh we have a nice white R32 GTR due in 12k ;-)


----------



## AAB111D (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi i have just signed up, been on here a few times in the last two weeks as you guys post some great stuff lol anything i have googled about gtr's it brings up a link for gtr.co.uk so u thought its time i sign up and get involved, i have bought myself a car that i have always wanted to own since gran turismo days on my ps1. Skyline R32 GTR in grey. Iv had it two weeks and have sent it to rb motorsports for a full major service and a once over to make sure it is perfect. Will be modding soon ?. Sorry about the essay but yeh my name is Abid im from manchester and i own a lovely 1992 R32 GTR.


----------



## Seikenfreak (Feb 8, 2015)

Heyo

Tonight has been kind of surreal. I think there is a GTR in my garage? Nah, that's crazy.. It couldn't be.

My R32 GTR was just delivered into my arms today. I'm over in the the States.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Enjoy Seikenfreak. Still waiting for mine to finish the long journey from Japan.


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi all just signed up, hope everyone is well, I dont currently own a skyline but have just sold my car so on a lookout of a R33 GTR


----------



## BenBakerGTR (Aug 24, 2015)

New to the jap world!
Recently had a seat Leon Cupra R, was nothing special at 210bhp but was perfect for me, big in to detailing so that's mainly what I did to it. 
Decided was time for more power so was time to go for the childhood dream of owning a gtr (since first saw 2fast 2furious haha) sadly no r34 for me but a 1996 r36 gtr vspec fresh from Japan from the brilliant guys at Harlow jap autos. 
Hopefully lots to come, will start my build thread shortly. 
Located in Cambridgeshire and seems to have a big jap following around here.


----------



## Emphasis (Aug 27, 2015)

I have to admit, I am a newbie lurker, but I do appreciate all of the information laid out on this forum about such an iconic car.

How did I first find out about the Skyline? I don't remember exactly, I believe it was through car chatter about 14 years ago from fellow friends at school. Needless to say, it was pretty cool to come across this forum.


----------



## wwwannn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm a newbie here driving silvia s15 but would love to add r34 to my garage sometime soon.


----------



## 4ng3l_GTR (Oct 10, 2011)

am not new but i have been away for long, i own a r33 skyline, pushing 650hp.
just had a new clutch made and put in, now my Angel is on road.
i want to get to know other drivers, so do make me feel welcome.


----------



## desmoghost (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi everybody ! I'm Félipé, 27 yrs old, and i come to france, near the swiss border. Ifinally bought one of my childhood dreams, a BNR32 GT-R Vspec  ! 

The car was imported by SVA imports, it is white, original bbs rim and 54 000km... and had an R34 engine  . She's also equipped with Hks coilovers, nismo upper front bar and 320 km/h cluster, ARC airbox... They are currently in the process of making the english paper so i can the be approved in france and i should recover in mid-october.

That's if you have any question, do not hesitate !


----------



## dngremo (Sep 7, 2015)

New to the forum, I have a r32 gtr and a r35 gtr. I'm currently building the 32 and this forum seemed to answer most of my questions I've had over the last several months. There are a few things I cant find info on and when I find the right place to post I will ask. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

BenBakerGTR said:


> New to the jap world!
> Recently had a seat Leon Cupra R, was nothing special at 210bhp but was perfect for me, big in to detailing so that's mainly what I did to it.
> Decided was time for more power so was time to go for the childhood dream of owning a gtr (since first saw 2fast 2furious haha) sadly no r34 for me but a 1996 r36 gtr vspec fresh from Japan from the brilliant guys at Harlow jap autos.
> Hopefully lots to come, will start my build thread shortly.
> Located in Cambridgeshire and seems to have a big jap following around here.










Nice GTR! Were abouts in cambs I'm in pboro and have a white 33 GTR


----------



## jimbaw (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys 
I've had my r33 gtst for just over a month and I absolutely love it!
I'm a french expat living in cumbria and have been into jdm cars for as long as I can remember 

I'm looking to making decent power so I'll more than likely require your help quite often


----------



## StulikesGTRs (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all. Based in Pukekohe NZ. This is a awesome reference site for information & am loving the various builds going on. Have owned a quite a few GTR's over years. All started when I was with Nissan Motor Co as Technical Engineer & my first visit to Tokyo & saw 1997 R33 GTR in Ginza show Room. Currently own R32 GTR stock engine best 1/4 12.5 110mph & R34 GTR my ulitmate toy which is going together now.


----------



## Playo (Sep 11, 2015)

Just a quick hello from me.

I'm looking at getting an R34 GTR at some point very soon, so thought I'd come check the forum out to get myself acquainted with the marque


----------



## Jj101 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi newbie here thought I'd introduce myself, I'm Jay 25 currently a owner of focus St 225 at the minute but looking to trade her in for r34 ideally would love the gtr as its been my dream car but as I want it to be my daily I've come round to thinking the 34 gt-t is going to be the choice for now, would love to hear from a few of you guys who have experience with running these cars on a day to day basis cheers.


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Thought I would stick my head around the door & just give you all a quick hello.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

My name is Charlie, I'm an American located near lakenheath. I used to own a Gts-t about 7 years ago. had it for 2 years then left the country... and now im back! This time time i'll be looking for a GTR32 and frequenting this forum. I've been a member of SO.com for about 8 years, but have been inactive the past 6 years as I didn't own one since then.

I've owned a small collection or Japanese imports and a few baby wagons. imports include the '91 gts-t ive mentioned, '91 s13, '96 kouki s14, USDM 06 WRX, and a USDM '14 BRZ/86. Everytime I sell a vehicle, a piece of me leaves with it. All my vehicles have been well maintained and babied and sold due to life situations. My next gtr32 will be a permanent keeper as soon as I find one. 

Can't wait to chat and learn from you all here!


----------



## Buster34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi! Im a dude that drives a R34 GTT  really happy to own one


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Buster! :chuckle:

We have another Buster here too!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, got my first gtr beginning of april she's a red late 1994. 
I took a bit of a gamble on a private sale which as it turns out has bitten me on the arse but hey thats another story.
Anyway, determined not to let that spoil my fun she has just been treated to a couple of weeks with Ron and i've gotta say she's like a different car.
I thought she was fast before but now i really know what the fuss is all about.

She had a misfire kept showing up on boost so coil packs have been replaced. Valve clearance was out so reshimmed. 
Was an hks hi power exhaust on with literally no mufflers at all so was quite boomy, decided to swap that for a Trust system with the big centre resonator.
New clutch as i hated the exedy paddle on there when i got her so on Ron's advice got an Xtreme single which so far has been great.
Hicas stripped and driftworks delete kit put on.
Oil temp gauge wasn't working but that's been sorted.
Apexi power fc also fitted and mapped.

Couple of pics as she is, paint could do with a refresh and i'm not over keen on the wheels but it's a start.

Look forward to picking your brains and annoying you all with my stupid questions as i'm no mechanic :wavey::bowdown1:


----------



## Hoppum (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys

Joined up a while ago when I was looking to buy an R32 GTR. Now that I've got one on the way thought I'd better say hello.

First Skyline and Japanese car for me, always had German cars before and still have a Golf and an M3.


----------



## Aaronm067 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

I'm looking to see if anyone can help me out. 
I'm looking to find damaged r34 gtr' sin the UK. I want a project for my free time. 

Is there places in the UK that provide damaged gtr?


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have been on this forum for over 2 years but mostly lurking and taking in info. After a few issues not being able to post with my old profile I decided to make a new one today. 
I have recently bought a very clean and mostly standard 91 grey R32 GTR from Dave at the GTR shop and I can say I'm absolutely over the moon with the condition of the car and the way it drives, I regret not buying one sooner!

It will only get used as a weekend car and is currently tucked away but doubt I will get a lot more chances this year to drive it unfortunately. I plan to make a few small changes with the car (mostly restoring) but intend to keep it as close to standard as possible, however I do fancy getting a set of BBS LM's and a few Nismo aero bits!
I have come from a long line of varied performance cars and just got a bit lost with a lot of the newer cars as they seem to have lost what appeals to me most in enjoying driving, I think the Skyline really is something special to drive and hopefully revives my interest!

Kev


----------



## derekd (Sep 6, 2015)

New here to just got a r33 gtr with a nice bi of power ?


----------



## dajap (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello, my name is Chris and I currently live in FL. I was born and raised in Japan for 16yrs and I've been itching to get a R32 Skyline GT-R. Now that certain years are available for import in the USA, I thought I needed to find a place to learn some things about the car. I've been into cars for a while, my previous car was a VIP Lexus LS430. It was sold to help purchase a home. Now I'm on the hunt for the R32 I always wanted.


----------



## skaif (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys, not a Skyline owner yet but has been my hero car since back in the playstation days! Will be actively looking for one next year this time so trying to find out as much as I can over the next year! Seems like an enthusiastic, honest community here with lots to give! Looking forward to it


----------



## Crumb81 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hey guys !*

Hey guys !

thought of introducing myself since I just registered yesterday. lol ! Been surfing this forum for quite awhile but yea didn't have the time to register.
Anyway, name is Akram. From Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 
Been driving my R34 GTR Vspec for the past..erm..10 years I guess. Bare stock back then and at the moment, going thru extensive mod top to bottom in and out :chuckle:


----------



## davidr33gtr (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys! Five years that I'm in this forum but I lost member login ago.
this is my gtr33 , I am fascinated with .
It is currently undergoing new look and conditioning engine .
New covers colour, cleaning engine bay, new all water lines, tomei intake gaskets and litlle mods


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello, 

I've currently got a R32 gtr in gun grey, is stock aside from catback exhaust. I will post pics when the forum allows, but for now I look forward to getting involved


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi all

I'm James - i live in Jersey channel islands.

Ive just purchased a 1995 Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec in White.

The car is running 641BHP 

The car was running on a single turbo conversion from Japan, it has since been put back to a Twin setup

the engine is just in the process of having Tomei Pistons etc installed and new Crank and bearings 

looking forward to getting it on the road and 1000 mile run in, in time for Le Mans Bugatti circuit end of October

Will be browsing the forums for tips and help 

Cheers
James


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to all the new GTR owners! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Xipro (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey

I'm looking to buy a R34 GTT. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

been lurking a while, i have a white r32 gtr. from scunthorpe


----------



## pulgalouka (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi, recently joined the forum and love it. I am in Mozambique and own a 1996 R33 GTR for the last 3/4 years imported personally from Japan a very clean original example. the car is awesome, always been a fan of the Skyline and have done a few mods to the car but at the same time trying to keep it as original as possible.


----------



## malcolm300 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone got my first gtr the other day a r32. Had loads of s bodies ect but never a skyline. It needs work but i own a workshop and restore and build custom cars so shoulbuilda intresting one.!


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

How's it going guys. I'm currently a ford owner but always wanted a skyline. I've decided to sell my Sierra and look out for a 32 gtr. If anyone is intrestid in a deal give me a shout ?. Really looking forward to get into the skyline scene and meet a few of you ??


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Pete 
What's the details, price and location on your 3dr please?


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi mate. It ses I don't have permission to pm you. Can you inbox me a contact number and I'll text you some details and pictures. Pete


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Email me on [email protected]


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

You have an email mate


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Been around the Skyline screen for a few years and thought I'd better say Kon'nichiwa as I will be moving to England shortly.

:wavey:


----------



## andy400 (Oct 17, 2015)

*hi*

just like to say hi 
i have now seen the light and should have my first gtr r33 in a week or two


----------



## lotus88 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all, longtime GTR enthusiast from the US. Looking forward to one day getting a '92-94 R32 GTR once they become legalized here (25+ years old).


----------



## mazzerdod (Oct 27, 2015)

*Newbie Introduction Looking To Buy An R32 GTR*

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have never owned a Skyline.

I've always liked the R32 GTR's and have decided to buy one and join GTR.co.uk.

Maybe someone could help find a car ideally a clean modified R32 GTR forged if possible my budget is circa £12k ish I've looked on Ebay, Autotrader, Harlow Jap Auto's there are a couple I've seen and like the one I would have viewed has been sold.

Would appreciate any suggestions if you have seen a car for sale online that may suit my needs please post the details or pm me.

Many thanks!

M


----------



## black.gtr32 (Oct 31, 2015)

hii everyone, i have bought a gtr32 recently and now upgrading it. joined gtr.co.uk for some good ideas


----------



## H19SN D (Oct 12, 2015)

1000 miles in the 2 weeks I have owned the car and falling more in love with every mile! Going into the garage tomorrow until next spring 2016


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Welcome all. Good luck with the hibernation. Unless it's SORN you will be out in at at every opportunity :chuckle:


----------



## Grigiux (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, finally bought my dream car skyline r33 gtst  decided to register my self here and expand my knowledge about skylines 
Im Lithuanian living in UK for past 10 years..
Have a great day u all


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi. Welcome to the club. Car looks nice and like the dash illumination.

This is a great place to learn - years and years of info.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Grigiux (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks  Well I need to learn from the scratch I would say, I recon I will spend my free time here now 
Taking it tomorrow in the garrage to change oil check suspension and just do a service..
Can I just ask, in the car is apexi fc comander, is there anything I can adjust with it, or its better if I dont touch it? there is boost controler with it as well.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

My recomendation would be to look in the projects section to start with, find a car similar to yours and spend a few days ignoring your friends and family and neglecting your day job to read through it. This will teach you a lot, enough to then start searching out info without having to ask the very basic questions.


----------



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello!
Bought myself a R33 GTR V-Spec one week ago.
Norwegian living in Norway, but this forum is a great place to gain knowledge.
Planning to keep my car clean. It's 100% stock now, except Bilstein PSS9 coilovers. My plans now is new wheels and catback exhaust.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That looks nice buddy and I agree about the plan to keep it clean and true to the original design - with the exception of alloys, suspension (lowered) and the exhaust.

If it is running stock boost I would be very tempted to get it running 1 bar and the exhaust to your noise preferences. Stock airbox is fine.


----------



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> That looks nice buddy and I agree about the plan to keep it clean and true to the original design - with the exception of alloys, suspension (lowered) and the exhaust.
> 
> If it is running stock boost I would be very tempted to get it running 1 bar and the exhaust to your noise preferences. Stock airbox is fine.


Maybe a Apexi induction kit also. Yes it's running on stock boost level now. Wouldn't I need a remap if I increase the level to 1 bar?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The apexi induction kits are good. Some of the others (the mesh or foam ones) in my opinion are junk.

If going to 1 bar I would recommend getting it tuned to ensure you aren't seeing any detonation and that everything is running ok. I don't think you will need aftermarket tuning although when I had mine, I think it had a mines VX aftermarket ROM (non programmable ECU but tweeked by MINES for the added fuel).

1 bar will make the car feel great. If you happen to have steel internal turbos then you can run a little bit more which will give a touch more power.


----------



## Greys0n (Sep 30, 2015)

i am a newbie and I am glad to be a part of this community


----------



## Benr33gtr (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi my name is ben just bought a r33 gtr silver with black carbon hood absolutely love it ! Been looking for the right gtr for years can't wait to upload some pics to show you guys


----------



## Benr33gtr (Nov 17, 2015)

And was wondering how I change my picture ?


----------



## theo_mario (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi guys I have a 2007 gt250 skyline and want to remove the speed limiter.


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi I'm new, got a 350z and on the look out for a GTR, can someone clarify, am I able to PM members or do I have to hit 50 posts?


----------



## theo_mario (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you for welcoming me. My name is as it is on top. I own a 2007 Nissan skyline gt 250 and it's limited 180kmh. I want to know how I can remove the speed limiter..


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Greys0n said:


> i am a newbie and I am glad to be a part of this community


Welcome bud, what car do you have, or are you still looking ?



Benr33gtr said:


> Hi my name is ben just bought a r33 gtr silver with black carbon hood absolutely love it ! Been looking for the right gtr for years can't wait to upload some pics to show you guys


As above, welcome, look forward to the pictures.



theo_mario said:


> Hi guys I have a 2007 gt250 skyline and want to remove the speed limiter.


Sorry I can't help with your question, but I'm sure someone will, welcome to the club by the way. 



flex said:


> Hi I'm new, got a 350z and on the look out for a GTR, can someone clarify, am I able to PM members or do I have to hit 50 posts?


Hi mate, no one can PM straight away, just get involved and take part in some conversations, contribute a little, PM's will follow.


----------



## theo_mario (Nov 21, 2015)

This machine is limited. Tell how to remove the limiter so I can do 270kmh.


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Just a remap required no?


----------



## Brywithay (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi new owner of R32 gtr just a hello and advice needed for Best insurance quotes.


----------



## tim53uk (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys, I joined a while back in 2009 to look for a Brembo set for my 200sx, now since Nov I am the proud owner of a R33 GTR . 

I'll start a project thread soon as car looks a little different to the pic below already.

Here's my 200sx project thread if anyone was interested. My S14 - Winter Overhaul

Got a feeling this one will be longer and better


----------



## JJPS (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, I used to own a Middlehurst R34 back in 2001. Loved it.

Just bought an Evo but would like to get back into another Skyline. Only trouble is, which one? I love them all.


----------



## JJPS (Feb 20, 2015)

Need to do another post before I can add a link. That's what this is. As you were. Cheers!


----------



## turo (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

Not new here on the forum, been on here for years. Rather than just watching and reading I thought it was time to introduce myself here too. I have had 2 gts-t r33's and a s14. Still have the S14 and hope to buy another Skyline somewhere in the future.

From Netherlands by the way


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Car looks good pal, wheels dont look too bad! I've just purchased a R33 GTR and cant wait to pick her up, unfortunate about the issues pal but glad she now ok. 
I like the steering wheel, im thinking about getting the same one, whats it like?


----------



## avithebest (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi im avi. From dublin.driving a gtr r33.had a r33 gtst few years back amd was only car i regret selling. So had to get another.originally a mitsubishi man, so im useless when it comes to s bodies.also driving an evo colt as daily drive.much petrol friendly


----------



## Pwizzzle (Dec 4, 2015)

Just bought this and im from essex. Already ordered new enkeis and trying to tidy bits up before going full out. It also has a nismo seat in it, anyone seen one before?


----------



## Matsi1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum and have recently purchased a 1994 r32 gtr, here are some pictures


----------



## Flan (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, Flan here.

New to the forum. Recently bought full running gear from a damaged R33 GTR. Looking to fit it into either a 240/260z or some other space framed project. 

Some great info on here so thanks in advance


----------



## costeloch (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi my name is Chris, im from Ireland and I drive a 1998 S2 Factory RWD Stagea.

Loving the forum so far some great info and some great projects.

I work for a motorsports parts company in Ireland called Murray Motorsport,
Murray Motorsport for Sparco, Alpin - Murray Motorsport Let me know if you need any parts Ill do my best to sort a deal.

thanks guys look forward to reading more of the forum and updating my build thread.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Agent83 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm actually picking up my 1990 R32 GTR today. I was pointed in the direction of this forum because we don't have the best forum here in the states yet. I've been doing a lot of reading in preparation for today. Look forward to picking you guys brains every now and again.

Please forgive my ignorance, this is my first Nissan ever... lol


----------



## MannyUK (Nov 1, 2015)

Evening OC people

Hopefully if no hitches will be picking up my first R32 GTR at the weekend, 1994 reg.

Owned a few Japanese cars in my time, inc a 2008 Nissan GTR uk spec, 350z, MR2 turbo, Celica GT4 and a supra.

I am coming to the end of my BMW M5 ownership and feel it is time to go back to JDM.

I look forward to chatting to you peeps.

Paul.


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everyone this is my first skyline I got a 1995 r33gtr n1 completely standard fresh import.
I have owned a Celica gt4 st205 wrc which I had for 6 years and a Evo 7 rs I had for 4 years both were faster than the skyline lol.
I really wanted a r34gtr but they are a little out of my priced range so settled for a r33 n1 cause of the rarity:+1:
Just had a full service and interior tidied up body work will get sorted in the spring.
As for mods I plan some hsd coilovers and wheel spacers and clear indicators just to try and make it less dated:wink:


----------



## imy1428 (Dec 20, 2015)

*project 33 gtr*

Hi i am imz form london new on this fourm and will love to shear my project with you skyline lovers


----------



## BronxGTR (Dec 22, 2015)

Whats up guys, I am Sergio from across the pond in New York City. Just bought a 1990 GTR and slowly restoring it. 
Every time I do a google search, first links that come up are from here so I figure instead of lurking, I would just join the fun!


----------



## C6NVS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all. New member here (although I have been lurking for some time) and I have a Nismo R32 that I have started working on to restore it and put it back to standard. Will start a thread soon. 

I have come from the Audi fold, tuning and modifying Audi barges for the last few years, living and working in London, Singapore, Sydney. 

Looking forward to learning enough to at least contribute to the depth of knowledge available here.


----------



## r34dragon (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi, 

Thought I'd introduce myself. .....

In the process of finalising purchasing an R34 GTR. The aim - simply to enjoy my dream car and modify it to eventually reach 1000bhp.

Hopefully will meet a few people along the way and share the journey with others.

Cheers


----------



## ViciousGTR (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello all! My name is Marshall. I'm from the states but as I'm sure you all know, we don't quite have a forum yet. Anyway, currently I own a 1994 RX7, but after I get back from deployment I'm going to purchase an R32 so I'm here trying to learn as much as I can in preparation! Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

*I`m new here*

Hi, i`m new here and live in luxemburg and a happy owner of an BNR34 MP
and i like to share experiences and learn more about ouer cars

when i know how to use the garage i will post somes pics from my car

and i wish a merry chrismas to all the people here


----------



## MorgzC (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey, I'm Morgan from Essex. My mate keeps harassing me to buy a R32 so here I am!


----------



## Dave48 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Dave*

How we doing people my name is dave i am form stock on trent i have owned nissan skyline most of my life i will bring you some smiles.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Welcome all. You have found a good place to search for info and hopefully add to.

Feel free to post any pics of your motors up


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

at the moment is a big hole under my hood


----------



## christianR32GTR (Sep 12, 2015)

I am Christian and relatively new here, I purchased a 94GTR a few months ago in Japan and will recive it soon, it is a completely standard GTR one owner full history car, I have some upgrades in my garage and on the way:
C
omplete Nismo suspension links, S tune shocks and springs, Nismo LMGT4 18x9 and BBS LM 18x10, dont know wich I like best so got them both.. Midori elbows and titanium front pipe pluss tomei titanium exhaust, Rocket dancer wing, ARC inlett pluss some brake parts, thinking about upgrading to V spec or R33/34 brakes or some Brembo F40/F50 ones.
Hopefully this and a small boost increae and mapping will be enough as the car will be kept fairly mild modifien engine wise.

It is the cleanest GTR I have seen and will try to keep it like that

Christian


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Welcome buddy and nice looking GT-R.

Depending on expectation and prior experience, you should find a GT-R with a few exhaust and inlet mods running well at 1 bar (max for ceramic turbos) will give a really nice drive that feels plenty fast.

bet you can't wait!


----------



## d.n.d. (Jan 11, 2016)

hi guys, new member just joined! I am pretty sure I found this forum a long time ago when I was younger, but I never got around to making an account. Oh well better late than never.

Anyways, hoping to get in touch with some members on here who are in japan. I am going to TAS this year, so I am hoping to go to a local meet or 2 and meet some owners in person. Would love to get an up close look at some of your skylines


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Enjoy tas 

Kicks off Friday


----------



## d.n.d. (Jan 11, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Enjoy tas
> 
> Kicks off Friday


thanks I will!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quite a few of us going


----------



## Hosik (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey guys, my name is Raj. From Calgary, Alberta. I drive a 94' Gtr, wanted to check this forum out a bit more since I'm always checking up here as well haha.


----------



## chodjinn (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi there, long time lurker of this forum but only just got round to joining. I've got an R32 GTS that I'm currently restoring/building for track days/racing. Had a few threads on other forums, thought some people might be interested on here but not sure since it's a GTR forum? Shall I stick up a build thread?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello and welcome. Sounds like an interesting project there. Plenty of project threads here that should be of use to you (particularly around removing the original sound proofing LOL). People will be keen to see what you do.


----------



## chodjinn (Jan 14, 2016)

gtr mart said:


> Hello and welcome. Sounds like an interesting project there. Plenty of project threads here that should be of use to you (particularly around removing the original sound proofing LOL). People will be keen to see what you do.


I started with a bare shell with cage already in, but had been sat outside for a year or so. It's a bit of a mix of parts as well, including the engine ...


----------



## Vargaard (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello
i'm new from france
and i drive a r32 gtr with E-IV veilside bodykit
:wavey:


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

*New Owner Courtesy of Dave @ The GTR Shop*

Hi all, I picked up my 1st Skyline today - an R33 GTR V-Spec in White.

Having been on the lookout for a few months, Dave from The GTR Shop came through, and I'm glad he did. Although it took over 3 hours to get to him, he really made the trip worth while. I was quite weary of buying a 20 year old GTR due to the horror stories you hear about some traders, but having read the positive reviews about Dave and The GTR Shop on this forum, it gave me confidence. Top marks to Dave and his team, he was completely honest about the car and is a genuinely good guy. He even picked me up from the train station - talk about going the extra mile (bad pun I know!). If you're looking for a new GTR, call Dave. Even if you have to wait, even if you live 250 miles away - it's worth it. 

Needless to say the drive back was fantastic and although it was mostly motorway miles, it was great to get to know my new beast!

I'm looking forward to getting acquainted with the search button on this forum as there's a few small bits I want to do.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

long time lurker

proud owner of Newera sourced R32, in TH1


----------



## ste dub (Jan 18, 2016)

*hi from Dublin*

just joined.

my name Steven from dublin, recently bought another 4 door r34 daily driver as a project.. looking forward to seeing some projects and getting advice from you guys


----------



## VinnyR32 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello All, started lurking sometime last year, live in the US, recently purchased a R32 GTR. Purchased some maintenance parts mainly except for the Omori Factory LMGT4 that i couldnt pass up. will be doing more and more over the years. the american forums have turned into a shit show with almost no info or they just reply with a thread from here or other forums lol. i look foreward to learning from everyone here.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been on here 9 months searching for the R35 buy only posted today for the first time.

I'm from Huddersfield, West Yorkshire and I look forward to meeting some local members.


----------



## ecosteve (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey up,
Steve from Blackpool on the hunt for a r32 or r33 gtr


----------



## stage-R (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys, my name is Stephan. Living in Germany and currently I own a white R33 GTR from '96. Best car I ever had


----------



## iamtomo (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi from Devon UK Just got myself a Midnight Purple R33 GTR Vspec fresh from japan


----------



## JeePeeJee (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm from Paramaribo, Suriname and own a R33 GT-R and a R-34 GT-R V-Spec, both currently not running.


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

*New to the GTR scene*

Hi All

I bought my first GTR at the end of last year, and am really enjoying it especially in the dry, as it sits at 800 BHP it's a handful in the dry never mind the wet.


----------



## chidzswift (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm Charlie, I currently dont own a skyline as such, but have joined the forum in my quest to find the perfect one, which is more challenging than I thought!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm Ricci from France, I own a R34 GTR midnight purple 3


----------



## bicycleshorts (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I'm just about to get a 93 series 3 r32 GTR. Took me a few months of trawling auctions to find the car as I wanted an unmolested, graded, 93+. For the MOT it just needed upper arm bushes and Hicas ball joints which I understand now are common failures. Attached is a pic of the car at the docks in Japan. 

Future plans are to refresh the suspension and possibly fit wider wheels. Planning on keeping power standard but may replace the turbos for steel wheeled units for reliability. 

Look forward to speaking to you all on the forums!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks clean, where are you located?


----------



## bicycleshorts (Jan 31, 2016)

In the UK, the car was imported to Newcastle but I'm actually up in Scotland. 

It also came with this in the boot. Extra jdm points?


----------



## Shadyboost (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi there don't own a skyline yet but hopefully I will within the next few months. 
Steven


----------



## IMGOD32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm John and I own a R32 GT-R


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi All, 

I'm Shaks, I'm not new to Skylines or this forum. I've been a member of skylineowners since 2010 and used to own a R34 GTT 4 door, which I sold last year. Just bought an R32 GTR which will be on a boat to the UK next week. 

I'm have registered on this forum before, but for some unknown reason I can't post anything with my other profile, its like its read only. I gave up on the admin trying to sort this out as I never got any replies back, but since buying the 32 I thought I would re-register.


----------



## howsey182 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys and gals! I'm new here, I finally bought my dream car (R33) I will get pics up loaded once I figure out how to, I'm going to be the annoying sod that asks every stupid question going that millions of others will of already asked lol anyways just so I don't rock the boat can anyone point me in the direction of posts relating to headlight issues abd solutions please


----------



## Darren 33 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Newbie well kind of*

Hi all just re joined the forum as I'm hopefully about to purchase my first skyline this week an R33 GTR in White the car is as far as I can tell totally standard 
I was a member years ago when a few of the Subaru lads did the tunnel run with you all through the Tyne tunnel 
Looking forward to a bit banter and if needed advise etc


----------



## James_W (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I'm James, I bought an R33 GTR about 6 months ago. Been lurking for a while and picked up a lot of useful information so thought it was time to join the community.


----------



## Gt_rawr (Feb 10, 2016)

Brand new newb here. 

I currently reside in the USA around the Boston area. I recently imported a 1990 R32 GTR. As they are still pretty uncommon in the US I'm relying on RB experienced folk from overseas!(also Canada?) I have many questions to come! Car has 12k km on it(unverified of corse) and was recently paint Ed Aurora Flare Blue Pearl! Similar to Th1 but bluer ?. Car is mostly stock other the apexi intake.

Im soon to be doing a timing belt/water pump replacement! But have found many oddities of my current engine. Example- oil separator that runs into intake is disconnected and blanked on intake side and just hanging there?! Stock light wires are disconnected and new wires have been run for some reason. Loud clicking noises from rear of vehicle?(fuel pump or atessa system) lots of random wiring in engine bay! Blah blah blah a bunch more stuff lol. I'll soon be posting plenty of questions about my current setup! 

Here some pictures of car.


----------



## Malc_R (Feb 28, 2007)

*R34 Newbie*

Hi there

After too many years bringing up the kids and paying the mortgage, its finally *my* turn and I am now the proud owner of a BB R34 GTR. I could not decide between an R34 and an R35 but I have finally got off the fence.

I have signed up to the Ace Café meet on 30th April and look forward to meeting you, as an owner rather than a wannabee.

Obviously ( cos its fun ) there are some things that I want to mod, and I will be looking to the forum to help steer me in the right direction - my list currently looks like this - any help gratefully received

1) LED Rear Lights - looks like the main players are Nismo or JDMAuto - are these still available , is there one that stands out?

2) Nismo bumper - it looks like I can order this from NewEra by dropping it into my shopping cart ! Is it really as easy as that, cos I am guessing it wings its way over from Japan, and I have import duties and handling fees to add to the cost. 

3) Rear undertray - I can see the carbon fin set available in the Nismo catalogue but not the tray itself. Are we looking at a non-carbon 'rep' from somewhere else, or is this a question of waiting for one to come up here in the UK? 

4) Nismo parts in general - How do you get them? I can browse the online catalogue but cos its in Japanese I cant read whether there is an 'Add to Cart' or 'Buy Now' button.

5) R35 brakes onto R34 , via special brackets. Are the brackets still available? I am interested in doing this as I did a similar thing with my E46 M3. and I like the idea of good, big brakes.

6) Nismo LMGT4 wheels - are these still available in black? What sizes do people run? Square set-up or staggered? What offsets?

7) What size/make tyres are recommended? The car is running Yokahamas with a 35 profile and its quite a hard ride.

That's it for now - I know there will be more, but please feel free to answer inline or PM me.

Cheers for now, and look forward to meeting you on 30th (if I'm approved and get on the list  )

Malcolm R


----------



## Gt_rawr (Feb 10, 2016)

AaaSs


----------



## Gt_rawr (Feb 10, 2016)

Malc_R said:


> Hi there
> 
> After too many years bringing up the kids and paying the mortgage, its finally *my* turn and I am now the proud owner of a BB R34 GTR. I could not decide between an R34 and an R35 but I have finally got off the fence.
> 
> ...


 Rhdjapan.com is a good site! And even eBay has some decent stuff! Google will also show you a few more site. Where are the pictures of the car?!


----------



## Malc_R (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the reply...

I haven't ...ahem...actually collected it yet, but I will post as soon as.

Malc


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

*My Dream Car...that I now own!*

I've been on here for about 6 months now, but never worked out how to upload pictures until today - so you shall be seeing lots more posts now 

Here is my baby, Bayside Blue R34 GTR V-Spec Import from Japan courtesy of JM-Imports! Thanks Aarin & Jurgen for the amazing service!


----------



## sam_j (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi All,

Have been lurking here for a while now so probably about time to introduce myself....

So, I am Sam and for the past year I have been the proud owner of a (completely standard) UK R33.

Looking forward to getting involved with some events!

Sam


----------



## GTRPARTS (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi just registered my name is Asif from London got a bnr34 gtr love skyline i would like to inquire about trading on the board if someone can directed me to the right person thanks.


----------



## DoriStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Only just noticed this thread. Recently signed up on here, my names Ben and I own an R32 gts t 

A few pics: 






























*


----------



## theo_mario (Nov 21, 2015)

Can someone please help me locate the ECU in 2007 Nissan skyline gt250


----------



## vallu (Jul 13, 2015)

Maddox said:


> I've been on here for about 6 months now, but never worked out how to upload pictures until today - so you shall be seeing lots more posts now
> 
> Here is my baby, Bayside Blue R34 GTR V-Spec Import from Japan courtesy of JM-Imports! Thanks Aarin & Jurgen for the amazing service!




WOWopcorn:


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, joined this forum a good while ago now but only really used it to find all the info out i needed on the R34. My import is due into the country next month so thought i'd introduce myself finally!

Hope to be out and about in the Skyline community very soon in my R34 GTR!

Jamie


----------



## Miguel515 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been on the site allot to learn some of the things I didn't know about my r32 gtr that I imported to the us. Car was nowhere close to stock when purchased, single hks t04z turbo, hks inter cooler, hks wastegate, header, ecu, evc, and the list goes on and on of parts I don't know, will find out more when the motor is pulled. I will post pictures when I get use to the forum as I have been on here b4 but only signed up now.


----------



## DanWells (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all

I'm Dan and I am new to here and Skyline ownership. I haven't had it that long so don't have many photos.

Being a noob you'll more than likely see me about a bit.

Here is a picture of my R32 GTST

Anyone else from Kent??


----------



## Shelbygt500 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all just saying hello. Had my r32 gtr about 4 weeks now and I love it


----------



## Shelbygt500 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone on here from Lincoln??


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Shelbygt500 said:


> Anyone on here from Lincoln??


Nottingham...always willing to help if I can - any questions - just ask.


----------



## ecosteve (Nov 21, 2015)

I work in lincoln  i need a 14pin to usb plug if anybody can reccomend one


----------



## Otacon (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm two weeks into my ownership of a year 2000 R34 GTR V Spec. Still can't wipe the grin off my face...


----------



## Shelbygt500 (Jan 13, 2016)

Come the better weather mate I'll take a trip up :relaxed:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all. My name is Vlad and currently own supercharged Nissan 350z and will be on the hunt for a R33 GTR in near future. 

Already created a new thread to introduce myself and then spotted this lol 
Thread: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/432090-newbie.html


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm about to be the owner of a 1991 GTR. I am American but currently live in Germany. This has always been one of my favorite cars and can't wait for my new baby to get off the boat in the Netherlands so I can drive her home!


----------



## amkk04 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!! .. I feel a bit of a judas as have always been a bit of a VAG lover (in both senses of the word ) and had a handful of audis and my favourites. Seats. .. And always been in the modifying scene. But always for performance and not static/ euro looks. 

Now I thought it was time to change my car as I had had it a year .. Slightly bored of it but still never failed to put a smile on my face when driving it. It's a Seat leon cupra with 320hp through the front wheels so can bit of a handful to say the least  . Tried to part with my money for a bmw 335i but something kept holding me back each time.. So the long and short of it. I have bought myself a R32 gtr (soooo excited) .. Taking delivery of it tomorrow .. Now I know I'm probably going to get shot down here as I'm not new to forums but is there just a few quick pointers I can check to make sure I'm not buying a lemon . I know rust is a major factor . This vehicle has been undersealed when it was imported and the turrets looks on the face of it in good condition. Obviously this isn't a stock r32 either as I gather that is an almost impossible find these days lol .. This is all I have found so far and was just wondering if there's any more valuable info I could get my hands on before tomorrow.

But either way I'm happy to be making the switch and trying something different with a new group of fellow owners.

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## dabutcha (Mar 29, 2016)

*newbie in Northampton*

hi, i have just signed up to the forum and don't own a gtr yet. i am looking for an r34 at the moment. I hope to find out a lot more about the car from the forum. thanks ALex


----------



## Conradblanc (Mar 30, 2016)

*From VM to Nissan*

Happy Friday all! 

I'm brand new to the forum. So a quick hello from me. Currently living just north of London.

I have a Mk7 Golf R on a personal lease that is due to finish next month and with a change of personal circumstances I only need a weekend, fun car.

Car history is everything from a Metro GTA 1.4 oh yeah! to A VX220 Turbo and all sorts in between. I've always loved the R32 Skyline GTR and I'm looking at the best way to get hold of an immaculate car, I can be patient, I just hope I'm not looking for hens teeth.

Cheers!


----------



## Mogman (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys/gals!

I've been a lurker on here for a few years now and am the proud owner of a black 93 reg R32 Gtr 

I Live near Witney, Oxfordshire working for the RAF.

The 32 came fresh from Japan a little under 2 years ago into my possession. No major mods (yet) other than the following...

Stein alloys wheels (some American brand I've never heard of but they look tidy in my eyes)
Kakimoto exhaust 
Greddy adjustable suspension 
HKS super power flow filter.

Well just thought I'd say hey ho soooo hi!

:wavey:


----------



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Hello!*

New to the forum and am buying my car soon. Has anyone bought a gtr through Tradecarview.com?


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Hello*

Hello,

I'm Nelis from the Netherlands and bought a R33 GTR V-Spec recently.

It is being modified as we speak. It's running 710 hp now. I'm waiting for the Dutch papers to come in so I can put some plates on and enjoy it!


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Just realised I never posted in here.

My name's Mark, live in Scotland and I'm the proud owner of an R33 GTR in a custom shade near Bayside Blue.

I bought it from Jurgen at JM-Imports and picked it up on the 1st of November 2014!

It's had a few things done to it: 

HKS Induction Kit - trying to replace with a ARC Super Induction, but having a nightmare of a time getting it fitted.
Kakimoto Regu 96-R exhaust - to be replaced with lots of Titanium when I can afford it.
HKS Hipermax III Coilovers - recently fitted, replacing Nismo S-Tunes as I wanted the car to sit lower!
Nismo Rear LCA's
Cusco Front and Rear Camber Arms
Nismo Front Rods
Nismo Coppermix Twinplate Clutch(can't get over how light the clutch is, nearly launched it the first time I sat in it as I though I was going to have a lot heavier action!)
Top Secret Gear knob - worryingly bought in Jan '13 as my friend (and fellow Forum member Lewis_08) wasn't letting me buy a Twin Turbo Aristo for my "next car" and that I was getting a 33!
Nismo Gauge Cluster (want to replace the gauges with MINE's and Dash Cluster

So much more to be done and so many questions to ask!


----------



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey people!

My name is Ryan and I'm from London, currently on the lurch for my first GTR. Previous cars EP3 Type R, Evo 8, Impreza STI and currently have an E46 M3!!

I essentially want an R34 GTR and have approx. 35k to spend, is there a buyers guide available?

Any help appreciated

Ryan


----------



## Scottydawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys I'm Scott from Halifax, West Yorkshire. I don't currently own a Skyline but have always loved them! Possibly looking for an R33GTR or R34GTT (preferebly the R33!)

Getting married in 4 weeks so all money has currently gone on the wedding (the cost of a decent R33!)

Would be great to meet up with other (local) owners to get to know the ins and outs etc!


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, I am Jordan from Norwich, I am 21 years old and own a R34 GTR and a Integra DC2.


----------



## Hoax (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm James I've been lurking for a few weeks and decided to join up. Currently in Southampton and moving to Manchester next year with work. Finally able to buy the car I want so in the market for an R32 or R33, and hoping to run it as a daily driver.

Looking forward to being part of the community here!

Cheers


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello all, I'm Gareth from the South Wales area. 
Just joined today as I'm doing my research on Skylines as it's one of my "next car maybes". 

I'm an avid car enthusiast and a moderator from the "350Z UK forum" which I know a few of your members are already on. 

Currently driving an 08' FN2 CTR GT but my previous car was a 03' supercharged Nissan 350Z with 436Bhp hence why I was on the 350Z forum originally. 
Hoping to learn a lot from this forum & it's members with the hope of eventually being welcomed into the fold with my own Skyline GTR one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

GMballistic said:


> Hello all, I'm Gareth from the South Wales area.
> Just joined today as I'm doing my research on Skylines as it's one of my "next car maybes".
> 
> I'm an avid car enthusiast and a moderator from the "350Z UK forum" which I know a few of your members are already on.
> ...


If you're interested in GTR's and are already a fan of the Fairlady series, then this should pique your interest...


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

imprinted said:


> If you're interested in GTR's and are already a fan of the Fairlady series, then this should pique your interest...


Yep they look very nice together. 

I know the car parked next to the Skyline as it is a Z33 Nismo 380RS which is owned by a member on the 350Z UK forum. His names Gary I believe or Mr-G- on the forum.  

Awesome car.


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

GMballistic said:


> Yep they look very nice together.
> 
> I know the car parked next to the Skyline as it is a Z33 Nismo 380RS which is owned by a member on the 350Z UK forum. His names Gary I believe or Mr-G- on the forum.
> 
> Awesome car.



indeed it is, G just happens to be one of my best mates and he stays about 10 minutes walk away from me! Small world eh?  Exhaust is remarkably quiet but the engine noise is tremendous.

We're also good friends with the users Lewis_08 and Jimbles on here, plus our friend Tom's got the Stillen supercharged black 370Z on 20" Bronze TE37's. 

Hope you manage to find an excellent GTR Gareth, happy hunting!


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

imprinted said:


> indeed it is, G just happens to be one of my best mates and he stays about 10 minutes walk away from me! Small world eh?  Exhaust is remarkably quiet but the engine noise is tremendous.
> 
> We're also good friends with the users Lewis_08 and Jimbles on here, plus our friend Tom's got the Stillen supercharged black 370Z on 20" Bronze TE37's.
> 
> *Hope you manage to find an excellent GTR Gareth, happy hunting!*


Definitely a small world now yeah, ..thanks in part to the internet. Lol. :chuckle:
Your friends have got some great cars that's for sure. 

I've only had my FN2 CTR for just under a year as I had to sell my supercharged Zed when I bought a house with the fiancee last year. Basically needed something cheaper with better load space for carrying all the usual rubbish that comes with getting a house. You know trips to Ikea, B&Q and the local dump etc.
Now we're settled in nicely I'd like to get a car again that I can really enjoy & plow some money into modifying. 

Looking at R32 & R33 GTR's but preferably an R33 GTR. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Piers (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi I'm piers been on here a couple of months just wanted to say hello, I Got my first R33 GTR midnight purple about 6 months back. I'm from Oxfordshire. Also wondered if anyone knows a good garage in the area as it needs an MOT in June thanks!


----------



## MattC2705 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Been a member for a while now, but not posted very often. More of a lurker!

I purchased my R32 GTR it from JM Imports in January 2015. The previous owner is also on the forum so some may recognise it!

I'll be putting a thread up in the projects section shortly, but here's a quick pic from when I picked her up




Thanks


----------



## mattk (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I've owned my r33 GTR since December 2015 but have only actually had it 3 weeks as I imported it through JDM Garage.


----------



## nathanferg (May 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

The name's Nathan, 22, from Worcestershire. Signed up here today  Not a GTR owner right this moment unfortunately. Was hugely tempted last year when I got my inheritance, however I decided I'd play the long game, and created my own business with my old man instead  I did however have an insatiable thirst for something Nissan with power and since creating the business rendered an R34 GTR not an option, I got myself a 370bhp Damson s14a. Another childhood favourite!! So, hopefully by the end of the year I'll be a proud owner of an R34 GTR! Here's some pics of my S14a, it's faster and handles better than a Caterham R400 Superlight which I was very happy and surprised about! 














































Thanks guys  Hope to see about!


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Not sure if I posted introducing myself yet but definitely haven't in this thread.

My name is Alex and I bought my R34 GTR from HJA in December.


----------



## K_arlstrom (Apr 17, 2016)

Bought this r32 late spring 2013, and it keeps evolving. 
Life far up north in Sweden and we have some amazing sunsets 

New on this forum but not in the skyline world, trying to get to 10 posts now.


----------



## golum (Jun 5, 2016)

hello guys , i'm Joffrey , a french R32 GTR owner (with perfectible english) .

She come from peterhead .

- Fujitsubo catback
- HKS downpipe
- Toyosport intercooler
- ''aftermarket" intake


----------



## Wanderlei (May 19, 2016)

Hi,I am Michael from Czech Rep., owner 1of 4 R33 Skylines in this country,LOL. I have neverending project, R33 RB30/26 huge TOMEI HKS spec. I registered here in purpose of buying/selling parts,because RB/Skyline market over here is totally dead.


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm Brett, live in Okinawa. Owned my GT-R since 2014, it's an R San-ni. I love it, though it's given me quite a few headaches since I've owned it. I have a few pics of it as it was when I first got it and currently, haven't taken any really good pics yet though. Currently getting it back to tip top shape doing maintenance and fixing it back to OE spec, before I do any upgrades. I plan to ship it to mainland some day and have the engine refreshed and tuned by Mine's with minor engine upgrades.

Newly purchased:


New boot with N1 style spoiler (minus cut-outs for stock wing):


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My favourite wheels! Lovely car. Personally I think the main spoiler is a must on R32s.


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> My favourite wheels! Lovely car. Personally I think the main spoiler is a must on R32s.


thank you!

yes, I love the RPF01's, someone here is always asking to trade or buy them, not giving them up. they'll probably end up as my track wheels. I have a set of stock wheels I'm going to strip and repaint, might throw some meaty tires on them, til I upgrade the brakes and then I can't fit them anymore.

you mean the wing or spoiler? I like the wing, but the car came with the wing and an N1 spoiler/lip and it was just really dirty and had this odd black gunk all around the edges. there are sooooooo many damn R32's here on island, I wanted to change up the looks from all the other cookie cutter GT-R's. so I saw this N1 style spoiler/lip on YAJ and picked it up, thought it was cool it didn't have those cut out's too, kinda unique (least for here it is). I'm debating on leaving the stock hood (bonnet, sorry!) or fitting a nice aftermarket one (been eyeing the Top Secret one).

right now, gotta get the passenger's side side skirt fixed and repaint a few areas here and there, then prep for the dreaded JCI inspection. :nervous:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep stock bonnet 99% of aftermarket carbon bonnets fit like crap unless you buy some quality stuff like from Electra in who do all dry carbon.


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Keep stock bonnet 99% of aftermarket carbon bonnets fit like crap unless you buy some quality stuff like from Electra in who do all dry carbon.


hmm, ok i'll check them out. I really do want to stay with the stock bonnet. it's really not that heavy and nice to have latches and all. but, like mentioned, kinda want to stand out a bit more, but still appear fairly OEM (as to not attract local JP attention). really, can't go more than 15 minutes without seeing a GT-R here, nuts.


----------



## PaoloR34 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased a R34 GTR V-Spec II and couldn't be happier!


----------



## unhipzero (Jun 26, 2016)

*1994 skyline r32 gtr newbie*

Hey guys,

I'm Ed from the UK and currently living in Canada. I bought the following and loving every minute driving it.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Afternoon all

I'm Ryan in Northamptonshire and I recently purchased a '94 32 GTR in Red Pearl Metallic.

I'll post a photo when the forum allows me.

Thanks a lot


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Been a member on here a while but never really logged on since.


----------



## Chrissypr33 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread but thought I'd just introduce myself.....

My names Chris, I'm 24 and I live in the Derbyshire area, I don't currently own a gtr yet..... But I've been searching on and off for about 4 years now, but I'm fully committing the next couple of months or so and buying myself one 

I hope to attend most meets and shows and I look forward to getting to know everyone and meet fellow owners


----------



## Chrissypr33 (Jul 9, 2016)

Should have also said that its a 33 gtr I've been look and am going to purchase


----------



## Gatekeeper714 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Undecided Noob......*

Good evening everyone.....

I hope you are all doing well?

I am busy with finally getting my GTR......(Cant believe its actually happening)

But I am faced with a very difficult decision.....R33 or R34 V-Spec...

I need advise from members who have owned both.....

Which one should I go for?

Many Thanks in Advance for your help.....

FYI - Not building a 1000Hp beast....Just a fun daily comfortable drive....

Best

Francois


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Gatekeeper714 said:


> Good evening everyone.....
> 
> I hope you are all doing well?
> 
> ...


Hi mate

Ive currently R33 GTR V-Spec and a friend had a R34 GTR. The R33 is longer than the R34

If your not interested in a 1000bhp monster, but something reasonable, for me, i'd buy an R34 GTR. the addition of the 6 speed gearbox and the multi function display over the R33, for me is something i wish i had on the R33 (6 speed box) when on long Motorway journeys.

That said, you can always put the 6 speed in the R33 (around 6K) and everyone has their own opinions when it comes to what looks better between R33/R34.. but thats your own preference.

both great cars, so you won't regret buying 1 over the other really.. trust me... it won't be a "Comfortable daily driver" for long once you start... its addictive :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Welcome to the forum :wavey:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

*Noob on the scene*

Hiya Guys,

My name's Jai, have been looking at R32s for quite while and can finally say I'm the owner of the most perfect one. 

Date of registration is the same as my birthday... like it was meant to be! :chuckle: Bringing it home this weekend.

Ozz @ HJA did a fantastic job sourcing this example and can't thank him enough for his help and patience.

Thanks


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

jnoor said:


> Hiya Guys,
> 
> My name's Jai, have been looking at R32s for quite while and can finally say I'm the owner of the most perfect one.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Ozz is a top bloke i brought mine from him not too long ago,Enjoy!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Bob,

Quick question? You're not from the West London area are you? If so pretty I saw you're car once... left me like


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

No not from West London, May have been someone else or if i've popped to Ace Cafe.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all! Im Daniel from the very north of Sweden, not far from the polar circle. Ive been interested in Skylines since i discovered them in -95. A few years ago i decided to actually get one and this friday i finaly did! And what a car it is!! Its a 21 years old BCNR33, dynoed 614hp in England before it came to Sweden -09. Excellent condition inside and out and the awsome (L O U D) sound from the Kakimoto twins makes me giggle like a school girl! =) 
Drove it 900km home in ~7 hours, laughing all the way. Its a dream come true for real! Its all i expected and even so much more!
Film from dyno in UK: https://youtu.be/a0T2-utGEno


----------



## Connormaynard (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi,
Im new to this forum!
I am 20 years old in essex.
Been dreaming of owning a gtr since i was about 15 and now i can afford one. 
My plan is to buy a nice r33 and keep it in my garage modifying and making it nice so that when it comes to the point where i can afford insurance i will insure it! 
Some people i have told look a bit confused when i say i am buying a car i cant drive at the moment....(currently 12k is my best insurance quote) 
But if i can get my hands on a nice looked after gtr just maintaing and modifying will be enough for me. 
Even compared to supercars i would rather a gtr 90% of the time haha.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Not so much a newbie as a re-introduction having been away from the Skyline scene for a number of years. 

My name is Chris, I live in Aberdeen and I've recently purchased an R33 GTR.

I look forward to getting involved in the community once again!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Some pictures:


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Connormaynard said:


> Hi,
> Im new to this forum!
> I am 20 years old in essex.
> Been dreaming of owning a gtr since i was about 15 and now i can afford one.
> ...


Hi Connor, at 21 you'll be able to insure one, I recently insured my 34gtr at 21, was around £1300 so not too bad at all. so you don't have to wait to much longer. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexF_R33 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Newbie from Oxford*

Morning All,

just reserved a R33 GTST as a bit of a weekend toy, hopefully picking up end of the week.
Looking forward to some meets.
Anyone know anything of this car? been having a hunt on the forums and can't find anything.
cheers.
Alex








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TrueToThe3 (Jul 25, 2016)

*FNG*

hey there, just joined yesterday. bought my first skyline the other week, love it already and I haven't even drove it properly yet


----------



## Millencolin (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi !

My name is Thomas, i am french but actually live in London.
After owning few japanese car and italian bike, i have decided to find the perfect R34 GTR ..
I am happy to join your community and actively looking for a Vspec or Vspec II .. but as i seen, price are going up a lot ... Hard choice !


----------



## Pagey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all I'm not a newbie my last visit to this site was 21 October 2006 I've just imported an r33 gtr V-spec! Ten years on, here we go again!


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all I am jay from Hornchurch Essex I love skylines I am looking for a nice clean r32 gtr with good power and wondered if you guys can help me out finding one thanks ***9996;***127998;***65039;


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jay1 said:


> Hi all I am jay from Hornchurch Essex I love skylines I am looking for a nice clean r32 gtr with good power and wondered if you guys can help me out finding one thanks ***9996;***127998;***65039;


Got a Big Spec R32 if your interested send me your number i'll send you some pictures and spec over.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

-------


----------



## Bigboytrev1960 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Just to introduce myself...*

Hi, I'm Trevor and have just rejoined the club and forum after a few years absence as I've recently bought myself two R32's. 
The first one was bought while in the Philippines and is a 1994 V-Spec 2 

```

```
The second purchase was the RK Tuning masterpiece replica Winfield Racing R32 which I have yet to collect. I'm loving the V-Spec as it drives beautifully and is original and standard spec. I can't wait to get my hands on the Winfield and hopefully will be attending the Ace Cafe meeting in it later this month.


----------



## Falco1992 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi, 24yo from the netherlands. Bought 2008 usdm gtr last week with y pipe and cobb


----------



## LiquidBread (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey everyone name is John I've had a r32 purple for a couple months now! Lovin every minute of it


----------



## Slidewayz_uk (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not a newby Mook use to be on here as Slidewayz but cannot for the life of me reset my password lol


----------



## RMAF88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, my name is Ahmed from Malaysia. Bought my R34 2 years back.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Ahmed welcome to the forum. That's a great looking R34 you have.


----------



## RMAF88 (Apr 12, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Hey Ahmed welcome to the forum. That's a great looking R34 you have.


Thank you for your warm welcome bro. and it was nice dealing with you on fb. :wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Your welcome and if you need anything else drop me a message!


----------



## -G- (Aug 4, 2016)

Been a serial lurker for a while now but thought I'd say hello. Never owned an RB engined car but have plenty of friends who do - owned a crappy 1.8 VVTi celica, a not so crappy '03 Nissan Fairlady Z and upgraded it to a very-not-crappy Nismo Type 380RS in March this year.

Hoping to own another Autech built car in the not-too-distant future


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Not a newbie, although it's been a long time since I've owned a GT-R (I got my first GTR 7 years ago)










Now I've got the itch back for another R32....


----------



## sebastijanignac (Dec 5, 2015)

*Newbie*

Hello dear car freaks!

Sebastijan the name and im from austria, own a BNR32 GTR and as a daily an evo 9

engine:

Rb26 stock bottom end with an Haltech brain

gt2871 turbos 
ID 1000 with Radium Fuel rail, Radium FPR and Radium Fuel filter 
haltech fuel flex sensor 

will upload some photos soon i found out how this works on the forum 


wish you all a nice day


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Not really a newbie, but I had to buy another R33 as my last one met a sad end:










Protip - aquaplaning is bad m'kay? Very lucky that I was only doing about 40 in a 70 as I'd probably be very dead right now if I was going any faster as those railings didn't flinch when I hit them.

Once the insurers paid out, I was in a position to buy another one - so I spoke the Jurgen and the guys at JM Imports and they put me into this one;



















Higher "official" mileage than the last car but everything seems more solid so I'd say there's good odds the last cars odometer was either clocked, or the nismo odometer were added far later into the cars life and was used as gospel.

18x9.0JJ Volk GT-C's with Spacers. Car had a slow puncture and had to replace the tyres, went with Pilot Sport 4's this time to see how they compare to the Eagle F1 (2) of the old. 

Nismo rear spats
Nismo S-Tune suspension
HKS Intercooler
Koyorad Radiator
Unknown Oil Cooler
Blitz Induction kit
HKS Downpipes
WedsSport Rev Catalyzer
Blitz Nur Spec R

I've also bought back the wreckage of my old car and hopefully going to be able to strip all the parts off of it that I can manage. 

Might have to create a project thread as this car is going to get all the love I was planning on putting in to the old one!


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

New owner of a 1995 GTR awaiting shipment from Japan to Korea. I'm not in UK but this is the best english language Skyline/GTR community I have found. Was a former NSX owner which had a great community (NSX Prime) and hoping the same for the GTR community. Glad to join you guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnpunk (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys, just bought myself an R32 GTR. Look forward to being a member on this forum as there's some fantastic builds here


----------



## Hado (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey folks!

I´m Hado from Austria. 
Been a silent reader for a while and after some years of research now the time has come to finally fulfill my long-standig dream and get my own Skyline. I´m after an r32gtr or an r34gtr. 
I hope that I can count on your help concerning informations about buying one of these beauties.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome

Good luck finding your dream car! They are truly amazing bits of machinery


----------



## Ally-Bally-Bee (Jul 16, 2016)

hi all,
im new to the forum and just finding my way about.
i will hopefully be a GTR owner by tomorrow as im picking up what looks like a lovely r33 v-spec from a member on here.
fingers crossed


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome!!! I'm fairly new but learned a huge amount already from this forum. Hope you find the beauty you seek.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skrimgo (May 16, 2016)

Howdy!

Only signed up to this forum this year, but I've been scavenging through threads finding information here for a few years!

I'm currently in the process of finishing up my HR32 GTS street/drift/track car which I've owned for a few years now. I initially bought it with an RB20DE that was running a factory 20DET turbo + manifold and a chipped ECU. After a turbo upgrade and a good years worth of street and drift abuse the motor gave way, which I think is impressive considering it was never tuned.

Since then I've been mucking around with the car and I've swapped in an R33 S2 RB25DE, which has had a cometic metal headgasket and ARP studs installed, and I've also bolted a a Plazmaman intake, Sinco exhaust manifold and Garret GTX3076R to the head.

I've also gotten a bit carried away and completely stripped all the sound deadening and painted the interior, had a custom exhaust made up with two high flow mufflers and a waste gate pipe that plumbs back in to the exhaust after the mufflers, mushed up the factory gauge cluster and put aftermarket replacement gauges for the factory water / oil / battery (now boost) / fuel in the same spots next to the tacho and speedo that they are factory.
Last but not least, I'm currently in the process of rewiring the car from head to tail, everything from the rear tail lights to the idle control solenoid.. and the Link G4+ Xtreme!

I'm only aiming for low power figures though, ~260kW (350 hp) a with a lot of response so here's hoping the mighty DE takes the load for a bit!

Other than that I've recently bought a Series 1.5 C34 Nissan Stagea, which has a NEO RB25DE from the factory in a Series 1 shell.
Unfortunately it's 4-speed auto, but once the Skyline is finished I'm going to be doing a GTR gearbox conversion, and a factory 20DET turbo setup on the NEO 25DE motor with a Nistune ECU in control of it all!


----------



## Super1349 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Hello All!*

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I recently purchased a 1989 R32 GT-R after MANY years of waiting for the right time and the right car. I couldn't be more excited! It's been quite a few years since my last project car, and I can't wait to get started on this one! I live in Arizona-USA, and there are not a lot of good US based forums, and I've been trying to make as many contacts and get as much information as I can before getting started on the car. I have a friend that owns a 1990 R32 GT-R and he speaks very highly about this forum and its members so here I am!

I've attached a few pictures of my car if anyone wants to check it out.....unfortunately, I just got the car so all the pics are from the dealer I purchased it from.

See you all around the forums!


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveizz (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

Name is Sonny, 34 years and from the Netherlands.
Owner of a Nissan S15 with Vertex Edge widebodykit and lot's and lot's of JDM goodies.
Reading this forum for almost a decade now (in the shadows) thought it was time now for an introduction.
Maybe for just parts, maybe for a PX or even just buy a R34GTR.

Sonny


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Marc Checking in*

Evening all, I'm Marc and have had my 89 gtr now for three months, she's almost pretty much stock at the moment give or take some small bits. Always it's been a dream since I was a teen to own one so I thought I would give it a go.
I'm masssivly into my cars and spend a lot of time on track in my integra when I get the chance. I also enjoy an m3 for those sunny days 

I have a few silly issues but all in all the cars lovely and in great condition. I was into this forum thing a few years back but haven't had the time recently but have decided to have another go


----------



## nakatomitower (Nov 14, 2015)

hey guys, another newbie here.

Lost my beloved ATR recently as a write off (not my fault) and decided to go for the car been contemplating on for several years now........the "put a massive grin on your face" BNR34 

Wish me luck on my search !

btw.....anyone know the better UK importers, i.e. ones that wont rip me off ??


----------



## Jesse_GTR (Nov 4, 2014)

hi together,

i am Dennis, 30 years from Germany. I have my R33 GTR since 2014.
Direct Import from Japan to Germany.
At the Moment rebuild to +-600hp.


----------



## ZeppoJeff (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey folk,

Another newbie here to pick at your brains in the coming months.

Sadly I don't have GTR but I do have a 350z that I plan on swapping the engine out for a rb26 next year.

Look forward to speaking to some of you

Here's a picture of how the zed looks at the moment


----------



## Rb26ed (Dec 6, 2016)

New here from USA. Previous R35 owner. Just picked up an R33 GTR. Hoping to learn a lot from everyone


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Rb26ed,

Welcome to the club, enjoy your car. I also have a R33, made in 1996 fitted with a Nismo S1 engine.

Tell me, the '25 year old' rule in the US, does that stop you importing right hand drive cars into the US and driving them there or can you import and not drive until they are 25 years old?


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

bluegrass said:


> Hi Rb26ed,
> Tell me, the '25 year old' rule in the US, does that stop you importing right hand drive cars into the US and driving them there or can you import and not drive until they are 25 years old?


The vehicle shouldn't be imported at all until its 25 years old. There are several examples of Defenders being crushed prior to getting to the importer for not adhering to the 25 year rule. Now, you might be able to get it through customs (not likely) but it will be caught at registration. Also note that the car won't be legal in California without jumping through additional hoops. If you are in another state refer to local laws as they apply.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-urk (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello

I'm Mike and I stay in Scotland. I own a 1999 Nissan Silvia S15 which if fitted with a Rb26dett from a R32 GTR. 

Here's a couple pictures of her. She's still on standard ceramic turbos so I'm looking into getting them changed to steel at some point in the future!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm the proud new owner of a 94' R32. Have come from the world of MR2 and more recently 350Z ownership. I've dreamed of owning a GTR ever since I passed my test. I'm exited to be a part of this community and get to know you all.


----------



## ZeppoJeff (Apr 5, 2016)

jimjam92 said:


> Hi guys, I'm the proud new owner of a 94' R32. Have come from the world of MR2 and more recently 350Z ownership. I've dreamed of owning a GTR ever since I passed my test. I'm exited to be a part of this community and get to know you all.




Hey Jim jam from a fellow 350z owner.
Were you on the 350z forum?


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

ZeppoJeff said:


> Hey Jim jam from a fellow 350z owner.
> Were you on the 350z forum?


I was, you may recognize my old car. It was reviewed by Monky London a few months ago. Would send a link but need more posts aha :chuckle:


----------



## NISMO_V-specR33 (Jan 2, 2017)

*THANK YOU*



Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


*Hi everyone! :clap:
This is a great idea, to have this kind-of "welcome wagon". I am too new to post any pictures, or just have not dug far enough around yet?

I have loved the 33 since its birth in 1995. Before that I loved the R32 for what is was, a monster. My best friend lived in Japan for the summer (decades ago), when he came back just kept going off about this car called a GTR Skyline. His enthusiasm sparked mine to this day, but the 33 has always been #1 for me!

Owning an early GTR in the US is next to impossible, even if you wanted to spend the dollar. It is a rare bird to even see a 32, 33 or 34 (even 35s) in the States. I was blessed to have the opportunity through Ohana (family) to grab the 1st and only registered R33 GTR in the state of NV. Unbelievable, she is a V-spec with the Nismo package. As far as "bucket lists" go, the R33 has been NUMBER ONE for about 20 years. This is my last car, put a fork in me "I'm done".

I lost my dad and best friend (GTR guy) in 2016, and both played a major part in fulfilling this ever elusive goal/dream of mine. Planning to make a memorial for them with pictures an maybe an etched plate in their honor. Need to find the perfect place! If anyone has any suggestion, please feel free to jump in.

Loving on this car is one thing, owning is quite another! I have learned so much in a short time, like that stupid little "restriction" nipple in the boost line. I just don't know what I know, and lots of very knowledgeable people on here, which has been a big help to me already and why I joined up with all you. Looking forward in being more active on here. THANK YOU for all the help through knowledge that you have provided me already, and sure it will continue to (never ending)! :thumbsup:

Aloha, Grady

*


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi everyone

i am mike, 27 and from the london area 
am a new owner of a 1996 r33 gtr, have wanted one for many years and at last have got one, am over the moon with it apart from a few things that have happened in the first 2 weeks of me owning it, but they should be sorted very soon


----------



## raj_vr6 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi guys

Raj here. Currently own a golf vr6. Looking to buy a R32 GTR. 
Damn its hard work to get your post count up to 15 to send a PM :runaway:


----------



## Jdmjimmy (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi all.. New to GTR life . currently trying to decide on rebuilding a 33 GTR or buying a fresh one


----------



## NoGrip61 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm a new owner of a 1990 GT-R, and from the USA! I joined since this is one of the larger information sources in English. I've been lurking and searching here for a couple years though.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello fellas,
I've been visiting the forum for months now getting all the information I can. I purchased a 1989 BNR32 a couple months ago, here in the states. Previously car was a 240sx that I swapped an SR20 into. I paid a little more for the GTR than I was looking to spend but it has several of the upgrades I was planning to do anyway and ended up saving me a good chunk of change. The car has an R33 rb26 in it with an extended sump and oil system upgrades. The list of mods is decently large without taking away from the stock look and feel though it's running the stock ECU, so that'll get swapped soon with a tune. Thanks for the excellent community and the wealth of knowledge.
Cheers!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, there is alot of good information here and a great group of people with a ton of knowledge.


----------



## Ângelo Peixoto (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, new in where, i am thinking to buy a nissan skyline gt-turbo R34, but still have to earn money to paid the taxes import from portugal... and ther´s two things i whant to know, how much co2 takes a Nissan skyline Gt-t 2.5 Nismo, and the Nissan skyline Gt-t 2.5(normal version 2 door) and how i can find this bumper? it´s freaking gorgeos!  thanks cheers!


----------



## hethskis (Jan 12, 2017)

*new to skyline's but always had a love for them*

hi all i'm Chris from the north east of England, I dont yet own a skyline, always wanted at 34 in bayside blue but with the prices rising i dont think i'll ever get one, so once ive sold my turbo'd s2000 i will be buying one.

first order of business is to find the information needed for which r33 gtr is best to buy

hope to speak to you's at some point :blahblah:


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Been on the site quite a while now but never introduced myself!

So here's my 32GTR I purchased last may for my 21st birthday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ooh I'm 21 too. How on earth have you managed insurance? Is it modified much?


----------



## R34Mania (Jan 17, 2017)

*Newbie*

Hi!

Im new to this forum and soon to be buying a Skyline GTR R33. I have always loved the shape of the R33 but the R34 is my favorite. Just love the "angry" look of the R34. Looking forward to be on this forum! 

Kai


----------



## Wayne90_32 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi all, from Portsmouth buying myself a r32 in grey !
Always been into my cars . Coming from the fwd scene . I've had 3 cars before this Nissan.. Saxo with itbs (high comp build) Honda integra dc5 supercharged and a dc2 running 400. 
The skyline has been my dream car .
Look forward to scrolling the forum! 

Wayne


----------



## Ash91 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new here from Hertfordshire. Currently in the process of buying a 1999 R34 GT-T (wish I could afford a GT-R though!!) in white. The R34 as always been my dream car to own and now I'm 25 with 5yrs no claims insurance finally looks (just about) affordable ??


----------



## JamesKernow26 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi new to the fourm and looking for help. I've beens saving for years and I'm now finally currently looking for a gtr r34. What's a good model to go for and what things to look out for when buying ? Cheers


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

JamesKernow26 said:


> Hi new to the fourm and looking for help. I've beens saving for years and I'm now finally currently looking for a gtr r34. What's a good model to go for and what things to look out for when buying ? Cheers


Hi James,

First off all it will be worth having a look through this link BNR34 GT-R: The Ultimate R34 Skyline GT-R Buyers Guide

Really depends on your budget and what you intend to do with the car. If you plan on dry storing it and hardly using it or maybe occasionally use it every few weekends then it might be best to go for a Vspec I/II or even rarer depending on budget. if you plan on driving it a lot then maybe just go for the standard R34 GTR, There is hardly any noticeable difference between the specs anyway, it's a Skyline GTR at the end of the day and that is all that matters. just a few cosmetic things here and there and a slightly tweaked 4WD and of-course a price difference. 

Have a look around on the forum, all the information you'll ever want on GTRs is at your disposal here :-]


----------



## JamesKernow26 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi fowla cheers for the link. Yeah really just a weekend car and take it to shows. I have a budget of 30-40k.


----------



## Samy81 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

I´m new here. I own a Skyline R-Gtr V-Spec since almost two years. I´m from Germany.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

New member here. Been lurking the forums for some time researching about a lot of stuff regarding the rb26 platform and the BCNR33 chassis. Currently stationed in Alaska. I have an r33 gtr on the way from Washington. It's damn difficult to get a skyline here in the US, so when I was presented the opportunity I jumped on it without thinking it twice. 

Anyways, happy to be part of the forum.


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

Tzuteng said:


> New member here. Been lurking the forums for some time researching about a lot of stuff regarding the rb26 platform and the BCNR33 chassis. Currently stationed in Alaska. I have an r33 gtr on the way from Washington. It's damn difficult to get a skyline here in the US, so when I was presented the opportunity I jumped on it without thinking it twice.
> 
> Anyways, happy to be part of the forum.


Tzuteng, I'm another American member with a BCNR33. I am in Korea currently but will bring it back with me in a few years. Glad to have you here and looking forward to pics 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

skitzafit said:


> Tzuteng, I'm another American member with a BCNR33. I am in Korea currently but will bring it back with me in a few years. Glad to have you here and looking forward to pics
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Still don't have the vehicle but as soon as I get it will post some pics. I feel like a little kid in xmas, can't freaking wait!


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Zack said:


> Ooh I'm 21 too. How on earth have you managed insurance? Is it modified much?


Me? 

insurance wasn't an issue really.. Car is garaged. - I live in the middle of no where too! So that makes a big difference.

+ yeah bits and bobs modified, all of it has been declared though! i don't drive it as much as i should to be honest.. work is taking over my life!


----------



## redrook (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi everyone

Long-time lurker but thought I'd register to ask questions and contribute. Would love to own a gtr and could pull the trigger on an R33, but honestly holding out for an R34 - must be an age thing, as I've loved it since childhood.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

redrook said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Long-time lurker but thought I'd register to ask questions and contribute. Would love to own a gtr and could pull the trigger on an R33, but honestly holding out for an R34 - must be an age thing, as I've loved it since childhood.



Hi there. I say save up for the R34. Same thing happened to me with a bunch of cars. Very clean R32s, Lexus, 240sx, Supras and Vipers but at the end went with the one I really wanted.


----------



## redrook (Jan 11, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> Hi there. I say save up for the R34. Same thing happened to me with a bunch of cars. Very clean R32s, Lexus, 240sx, Supras and Vipers but at the end went with the one I really wanted.


Thanks, I think I probably will. Unless I can snap up an R35 before I have enough for the R34. I do love them too, and have driven one, but just a little more common.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

Pictures from the previous owner. Like I said, pretty much stock. Low mileage and mint interior.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> Pictures from the previous owner. Like I said, pretty much stock. Low mileage and mint interior.


How was that registered in the US?


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> How was that registered in the US?


The previous owner brought it from Japan when he was stationed there and did all the paperwork. I don't know when was that but its registered and legal.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> The previous owner brought it from Japan when he was stationed there and did all the paperwork. I don't know when was that but its registered and legal.


All of the "paperwork" should lead to it not being legal, even for military. Very curious.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> All of the "paperwork" should lead to it not being legal, even for military. Very curious.


Like I said he did everything and it wasn't done recently. As far as I'm concerned its legal.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> Like I said he did everything and it wasn't done recently. As far as I'm concerned its legal.


I'm not questioning the validity of your statement. I'm honestly very curious how he went about doing this.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> I'm not questioning the validity of your statement. I'm honestly very curious how he went about doing this.


I'll ask him how and when he did it. I'll let you know.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> I'll ask him how and when he did it. I'll let you know.


Thanks!


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello all,
Through a wonderful series of events I was able to acquire a R32 GTR a friend of mine imported not so long ago. I have been a fan of the R32 for a long time and to finally own/drive one is thrilling. She is clean inside and out as well as modified under the hood. Those modifications although appearing to be well documented are all in Japanese 

Anyway a Pic is in order I think


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

Silverhks said:


> Hello all,
> Through a wonderful series of events I was able to acquire a R32 GTR a friend of mine imported not so long ago. I have been a fan of the R32 for a long time and to finally own/drive one is thrilling. She is clean inside and out as well as modified under the hood. Those modifications although appearing to be well documented are all in Japanese
> 
> Anyway a Pic is in order I think


Really like the color of the wheels! What are they bronze?


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> Really like the color of the wheels! What are they bronze?



Yes, bronze but with some black high lights. I'm not really sure how to describe other than they aren't bright.


----------



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

Silverhks said:


> Yes, bronze but with some black high lights. I'm not really sure how to describe other than they aren't bright.


They kind of look bright in the pic. What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

..And the wheels colour match the car colour so well.


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Tzuteng said:


> They kind of look bright in the pic. What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


Sorry about the delay getting back to you, I haven't had any time in the garage this week.

The tires are Nexen n6000 255/40-17.
The wheels are STR Racing model vr530. I have never heard of this brand or model and I haven't had them off yet to verify sizing but I would say they are 17x9 or slightly wider. The wheels also have a molding claiming they are monoblock.

You can see in the 2nd pic how they almost seem to have a black wash on top of the bronze color. I really how they look in person, unfortunately all I have is phone camera and I don't think it is capturing the full effect.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Just saying hello. First time GTR owner, looking forward to learning lots and enjoying the car.


----------



## Cw-unit (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey Guys, My name is charles. my last login name is charles620. I used to have a VQ35TT swapped R32 GTR. I forgot my login name. 

I now have a R34 GTR and I am back at the game!! I bought the car from global auto in november and it should be here next week.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Yo Charles, welcome to the club, Global Auto are elite, must be a stunner, get a thread up pront. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cw-unit (Feb 23, 2017)

Will have a build thread up by tonight!!!


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi all. After contemplating different platforms for a build (wrx, Supra, Evo, and others) I decided to buy an r32 1991. Which lucky enough was being sold close to me. I'm planning on doing a full rebuild starting with the frame. Thanks to this forum and all the detail threads such as kevs restoration, It will make things easier.
So where do you folks buy oem replacement parts from?


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

R32skyline2017 said:


> Hi all. After contemplating different platforms for a build (wrx, Supra, Evo, and others) I decided to buy an r32 1991. Which lucky enough was being sold close to me. I'm planning on doing a full rebuild starting with the frame. Thanks to this forum and all the detail threads such as kevs restoration, It will make things easier.
> So where do you folks buy oem replacement parts from?


Check out RHDJapan. They have quite a few bits, including OEM.


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> Check out RHDJapan. They have quite a few bits, including OEM.


Thank you will take a look. 
I found a parts catalog for the r33 on this forums do you guys know where I can find one for r32


----------



## sosinsurr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello from Seattle, WA, USA


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

sosinsurr said:


> Hello from Seattle, WA, USA


Hello Sosinsurr
Welcome to the growing group of American owners


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Silverhks said:


> Hello Sosinsurr
> Welcome to the growing group of American owners


We're growing stronger everyday!


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

goinsleeper said:


> We're growing stronger everyday!


I will import my BCNR33 when I return Stateside in a few years. Hopefully the community will be fairly large by then.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> We're growing stronger everyday!


So where do you guys get parts from. I'm planing on removing hicas and changing to a r33 pump due to my current pump making noise. I was wondering if any USA nissans use the same part and all I would need would be the bracket

btw I'm up in CT


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

R32skyline2017 said:


> So where do you guys get parts from. I'm planing on removing hicas and changing to a r33 pump due to my current pump making noise. I was wondering if any USA nissans use the same part and all I would need would be the bracket
> 
> btw I'm up in CT


If you google something along the lines of "R32 GTR interchangeable parts" or "R32 and Z32 interchangeable parts" you'll find a couple sites, but, unfortunately, there aren't too many parts on vehicles offered here. Even the calipers on the R32 GTR are almost the same but not quite(slightly larger). There are some decent places in the US that sell parts. Enjuku racing and FRSport have a decent amount of stuff, plus there's always amazon and ebay. As you look for specific parts, you'll start to notice the same sites popping up. I have several more but not on this computer. A good one to fall back on is RHDJapan. It's in Japan, so shipping is pricey and will probably take some time, but they have tons of stuff, especially OEM.

I plan to get a full HICAS lockout soon, not just the bar. You can remove the back half of the power steering pump and remove the splines, from what I've read, and continue using that pump. One less thing to buy, though if you already have the R33 pump, might as well use it.


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

goinsleeper said:


> If you google something along the lines of "R32 GTR interchangeable parts" or "R32 and Z32 interchangeable parts" you'll find a couple sites, but, unfortunately, there aren't too many parts on vehicles offered here. Even the calipers on the R32 GTR are almost the same but not quite(slightly larger). There are some decent places in the US that sell parts. Enjuku racing and FRSport have a decent amount of stuff, plus there's always amazon and ebay. As you look for specific parts, you'll start to notice the same sites popping up. I have several more but not on this computer. A good one to fall back on is RHDJapan. It's in Japan, so shipping is pricey and will probably take some time, but they have tons of stuff, especially OEM.
> 
> I plan to get a full HICAS lockout soon, not just the bar. You can remove the back half of the power steering pump and remove the splines, from what I've read, and continue using that pump. One less thing to buy, though if you already have the R33 pump, might as well use it.


Yeah I think I e seen those sites. I'm planning on rebuild the car in the fall. However this weekend I notice that the car had a boost leak" car wouldn't hold boost at wot around 4-5rpms. I did a boost leak and notice that turbos are leaking. So decided to take them off and rebuilding so I can drive car this summer. I noticed that the port of the PS pump was blocked off same thing at the ps fluid reservoir. I think that preciosa owner removed hicas. So I wonder if the noise I'm hearing from the ps pump is not that the pump is bad but the rear section of it. 
When you say that the rear cAn be removed what u mean exactly? You mean to remove the rear and that back plate goes on with out the rear section? 

Also- what a pain in the ass to remove those turbos.


----------



## chamama (Oct 15, 2008)

*R34 GTR from Bangladesh*

Hi everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself in this forum. I have got a 1999 R34 GTR with 5500kms on the ODO. All stock. 

Pics below..
Cheers!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow man, you would probably be hard pushed to find 5500kms in Japan this is probably one of the lowest mileage ones in the worldwide, just awesome, and Bangladesh of all places!!!!


----------



## chamama (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup. This car was bought in 2001 with 3500kms on the odo. From then till now, it has been basically sitting in a garage. I basically saved it, (and saved myself..haha)


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow man AMAZING, you could probably fetch a hefty premium for this bad boy now. Unless your saving it (and saving it) until the US market opens up heheehe. 

Am I right thinking it is a M-Spec..?


----------



## chamama (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha. Not planning to sell mate..(maybe if it reaches $500k :flame:! . Its a Standard model. 




V-SpecII said:


> Wow man AMAZING, you could probably fetch a hefty premium for this bad boy now. Unless your saving it (and saving it) until the US market opens up heheehe.
> 
> Am I right thinking it is a M-Spec..?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

chamama said:


> Haha. Not planning to sell mate..(maybe if it reaches $500k :flame:! . Its a Standard model.


Not long then.... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

R32skyline2017 said:


> Yeah I think I e seen those sites. I'm planning on rebuild the car in the fall. However this weekend I notice that the car had a boost leak" car wouldn't hold boost at wot around 4-5rpms. I did a boost leak and notice that turbos are leaking. So decided to take them off and rebuilding so I can drive car this summer. I noticed that the port of the PS pump was blocked off same thing at the ps fluid reservoir. I think that preciosa owner removed hicas. So I wonder if the noise I'm hearing from the ps pump is not that the pump is bad but the rear section of it.
> When you say that the rear cAn be removed what u mean exactly? You mean to remove the rear and that back plate goes on with out the rear section?
> 
> Also- what a pain in the ass to remove those turbos.


You probably need to start a new thread, instead of discussing everything here. Do some searching before you ask big questions. Most of your questions have been answered a few times here. Anything you can't find, throw it out and there and we'll try to get you a concise answer.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

chamama said:


> Yup. This car was bought in 2001 with 3500kms on the odo. From then till now, it has been basically sitting in a garage. I basically saved it, (and saved myself..haha)


Loving the Bengali plates. I'm assuming you are based in the capital as I can make out Dhaka on the license plate. Awesome stuff. Welcome aboard.


----------



## FLgtr (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone! Just bought a 91' GTR a couple months ago here in the US so it was time to get active in the forum world. I bought my GTR through a import dealership here in the states. Sadly they lied/withheld information on the car & upon delivery I found numerous issues with it. So that means I'll get to work on my car more often & Im hoping you guys will be able to help with any questions I may have. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Avoiee (Jan 29, 2013)

best thing ever owned , took me 2 years to get to this point still not done but its worth of every cent and effort .


----------



## Flatout65 (Jul 22, 2016)

*Newbie*

Well hello everyone 
I'm a sort of newbie I've had my gtr32 for about 10 years and been surfing this forum for many years under a different name then one day when I tried to login it wouldn't let me so after a couple of messages under a new profile still no reply to use my old name so I'm happy with my new one , rant over
So here I am in Kent looking for some friends to drop in on from time to time 
Any friends lol
Just started a garage it a great idea so please have a look pictures to follow as things happen
Cheers Geoff


----------



## Alexjames (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys. Newbie here. Havent got a skyline yet but am looking for a clean r32 gtr! Hopefully find one soon. Cheers


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi guys :wavey:
I'm a newbie but a big fan of skylines (more or less due to the fast and furious franchise). However, it did give me the initial nudge to do some more research into the cars and man do I appreciate the cars now (history, engineering, essence). Currently I'm only 19 but in the future I will be looking to be the proud owner of a r32/r33. For now all I would like to say is that this is one amazing car community!


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ace_Skyline said:


> Hi guys :wavey:
> I'm a newbie but a big fan of skylines (more or less due to the fast and furious franchise). However, it did give me the initial nudge to do some more research into the cars and man do I appreciate the cars now (history, engineering, essence). Currently I'm only 19 but in the future I will be looking to be the proud owner of a r32/r33. For now all I would like to say is that this is one amazing car community!


Get one bought dude - bought mine when i was 20


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Cal3533 said:


> Get one bought dude - bought mine when i was 20


How much did your insurance cost? I currently have a 2.0 liter hatchback and its ridiculously expensive (young driver I guess?) I just feel like if I called insurance companies they will not take me seriously after hearing "skyline gtr" ... I will try :chuckle: to wait until I'm 21 and have a few years of ncb.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ace_Skyline said:


> How much did your insurance cost? I currently have a 2.0 liter hatchback and its ridiculously expensive (young driver I guess?) I just feel like if I called insurance companies they will not take me seriously after hearing "skyline gtr" ... I will try :chuckle: to wait until I'm 21 and have a few years of ncb.



Got mine through Adrian Flux all mods declared for under £1000! I didn't buy it to drive it straight away, snapped one up at a decent price before the market value rises again.

best off just shopping about for insurance - i don't drive mine daily and is garaged so that will help slightly i would think!:clap:


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ace_Skyline said:


> How much did your insurance cost? I currently have a 2.0 liter hatchback and its ridiculously expensive (young driver I guess?) I just feel like if I called insurance companies they will not take me seriously after hearing "skyline gtr" ... I will try :chuckle: to wait until I'm 21 and have a few years of ncb.


Yeah I'm 21 and have had a Clio 182 for a few years. 

Only place that would even give me a quote on my 32 GTR was Adrian Flux. £2600 with all mods and 2 years NCB.

Convinced Cal lives in the centre of nowhere for his to be so cheap!


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Zack said:


> Yeah I'm 21 and have had a Clio 182 for a few years.
> 
> Only place that would even give me a quote on my 32 GTR was Adrian Flux. £2600 with all mods and 2 years NCB.
> 
> Convinced Cal lives in the centre of nowhere for his to be so cheap!


At the moment then mine's going to be even more expensive although I do not want to wait around for too long in case the market prices increase like Cal suggested... Dilemmas 
I'll still be on the lookout for a good car though and hopefully my quest has a happy ending  is there any advice you guys can give?


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

If you find the right car, buy it and just store it for a few years or however long it takes. Unlikely they're ever going to go down in value so providing you have somewhere to keep it, no harm done.

That's what I did. Although I didn't buy the right car... Another story.


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Zack said:


> If you find the right car, buy it and just store it for a few years or however long it takes. Unlikely they're ever going to go down in value so providing you have somewhere to keep it, no harm done.
> 
> That's what I did. Although I didn't buy the right car... Another story.


If you don't mind me asking Zack what happened with your car? I just want to buy the right car and enjoy, not get bogged down by all the pitfalls out there...


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Ace_Skyline said:


> At the moment then mine's going to be even more expensive although I do not want to wait around for too long in case the market prices increase like Cal suggested... Dilemmas
> I'll still be on the lookout for a good car though and hopefully my quest has a happy ending  is there any advice you guys can give?


Buy one sooner rather than later imo, you might have to dig deep to find the cash but it will be worth it.

You'll be able to insure it at 21 as long as it is pretty stock, Zacks has turbo modifications if I remember correctly so that's why he's finding it expensive. But if you buy one with basic mods like exhaust, suspension etc then you should be fine. I bought a my 34 when I was 20 and got it insured when I was 21 for a little over £1000, all mods declared.


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Fowla said:


> Buy one sooner rather than later imo, you might have to dig deep to find the cash but it will be worth it.
> 
> You'll be able to insure it at 21 as long as it is pretty stock, Zacks has turbo modifications if I remember correctly so that's why he's finding it expensive. But if you buy one with basic mods like exhaust, suspension etc then you should be fine. I bought a my 34 when I was 20 and got it insured when I was 21 for a little over £1000, all mods declared.


Thanks a lot for the advice Fowla  Would it be too much asking for help from you guys to source one out?


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Ace_Skyline said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice Fowla  Would it be too much asking for help from you guys to source one out?


No worries bud, and yeah I am sure many people in here will be happy to help you out.
After all this is a car forum :thumbsup:


----------



## natasatan (Feb 1, 2016)

1992 Nissan Skyline GTR. Hello UK! Just figured I'd introduce myself since this will be one of the sites I will be using as a resource. My name is David and I live in Connecticut, USA. I imported this beautiful R32 recently from Nagoya, Japan. Only 59,000 km on the clock. Verified 2 owner car. Can't wait to learn from this site. Thanks.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ace_Skyline said:


> If you don't mind me asking Zack what happened with your car? I just want to buy the right car and enjoy, not get bogged down by all the pitfalls out there...


Paid what was rather strong money for my 32 from Newera. Was pretty disappointed because it had some really nasty fitting spats, the wrong exhaust, no paperwork and some other stuff. Later found out it was sold at auction as a grade 3 and it had more miles on it than what I bought it with...

Yeah Fowla is right too, mine has GT-SS' instead of the standard turbos which surely bumps insurance up a bit. Where you live makes a massive difference too.


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Zack said:


> Paid what was rather strong money for my 32 from Newera. Was pretty disappointed because it had some really nasty fitting spats, the wrong exhaust, no paperwork and some other stuff. Later found out it was sold at auction as a grade 3 and it had more miles on it than what I bought it with...
> 
> Yeah Fowla is right too, mine has GT-SS' instead of the standard turbos which surely bumps insurance up a bit. Where you live makes a massive difference too.


That must have been an unpleasant experience to say the least. What did you do afterwards? What do you think of Newera after finding out? 
Sorry if I'm asking to many questions


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ace_Skyline said:


> That must have been an unpleasant experience to say the least. What did you do afterwards? What do you think of Newera after finding out?
> Sorry if I'm asking to many questions


Yeah was a bit pissed off to be honest. Thought about going to trading standards about the mileage but not sure if it's worth my time. The whole thread is located here. A lot of people, mainly in the past, have had a good experience with them so who knows what happened with my car. As Toni said "I've never failed to be disappointed by a car I've imported, and I've had a few." so maybe I had my expectations set a bit too high but I don't think that excuses them.

Anyway. If I was to do it again I would without a doubt buy a car already in the UK that I could see with my own eyes before parting with hard earned cash.


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Zack said:


> Yeah was a bit pissed off to be honest. Thought about going to trading standards about the mileage but not sure if it's worth my time. The whole thread is located here. A lot of people, mainly in the past, have had a good experience with them so who knows what happened with my car. As Toni said "I've never failed to be disappointed by a car I've imported, and I've had a few." so maybe I had my expectations set a bit too high but I don't think that excuses them.
> 
> Anyway. If I was to do it again I would without a doubt buy a car already in the UK that I could see with my own eyes before parting with hard earned cash.


I managed to read most of the thread, I too would be really disappointed with what happened. Have you managed to sort the exhaust and the skirts out?


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Not bothered with either yet really. Only managed to get it insured about a month ago so just stoked to finally be able to get out and drive it! Exhaust could be worse and it's really easy to forget about the spats when you're behind the wheel!


----------



## dajap (Sep 19, 2015)

natasatan said:


> View attachment 197121
> 
> 
> 1992 Nissan Skyline GTR. Hello UK! Just figured I'd introduce myself since this will be one of the sites I will be using as a resource. My name is David and I live in Connecticut, USA. I imported this beautiful R32 recently from Nagoya, Japan. Only 59,000 km on the clock. Verified 2 owner car. Can't wait to learn from this site. Thanks.


Nice GTR! I'm in the US (FL) and I can tell you this site has a lot of useful information! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## dajap (Sep 19, 2015)

Zack said:


> Paid what was rather strong money for my 32 from Newera. Was pretty disappointed because it had some really nasty fitting spats, the wrong exhaust, no paperwork and some other stuff. Later found out it was sold at auction as a grade 3 and it had more miles on it than what I bought it with...
> 
> Yeah Fowla is right too, mine has GT-SS' instead of the standard turbos which surely bumps insurance up a bit. Where you live makes a massive difference too.


So you guys have to declare what mods are on the car for insurance? Do you have to tell them you have GT-SS turbos instead of stock? In the US, most normal insurance will cover the car but won't pay you anything in a wreck due to the age. Most of us get classic car insurance, where you tell them the cars worth and it's agreed upon. My car is appraised at 30K USD and I pay $713 for the year with driving limitations.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

dajap said:


> So you guys have to declare what mods are on the car for insurance? Do you have to tell them you have GT-SS turbos instead of stock? In the US, most normal insurance will cover the car but won't pay you anything in a wreck due to the age. Most of us get classic car insurance, where you tell them the cars worth and it's agreed upon. My car is appraised at 30K USD and I pay $713 for the year with driving limitations.


Yeah anything non-stock you have to declare and the insurance is usually a bit more expensive because of it. If you get in a wreck and the insurer finds out your car had parts that weren't declared, they will void your insurance. 

I'm pretty sure over here, if you total your car you're paid market value of that car unless you have an agreed value policy.


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

I was 24 when I bought my R32 GTR and paid £800 exactly with Adrian Flux. Could not fault them. Now paying even less on the Supra!


----------



## gorillawright (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is my Newbie (first post). I have a semi stock R32 GTR NISMO #480. The only changes I've made to my GTR was installing HID headlight bulbs, Yellow Top Optima battery, APEXI ECU with Apexi filters and a Kakimoto Run-up Sport exhaust. I purchase my car from Mainland Japan about five years ago and kept it in storage there until it was ready for import to the US. I could have imported GTR when I first purchased it through the "show and display" rule, but due to my lack of knowledge on importing cars, I thought it had to be 25 years old to import into the US. But I am in Japan now enjoying every moment with my car. I tried posting a couple of pictures but I'm learning to use to the website. I'm looking forward to learning more about GTRs on this website.


----------



## OscarBravo (May 14, 2017)

Hi there! Im basically after some advice and thought where best to come but to those who know these cars best! For a long time I have wanted to get my teeth stuck into a proper custom build project and have always loved everything about skylines, however I dont really want to spend 10k to 15k just getting a car to work on, which is already full of modifications made by previous owners. Im guessing stock GTRs don't really come around that often though? i was also considering a refurb and then modify project but I dont know how hard it is to find parts or even vehicles in need of work. How did some of you guys start? Straight into skylines or are there other cars that you would recommend as a starting point? as much as I would love an r34 to work on what are main pros/cons of other models? Eg are they cheaper parts but harder to find etc. Any help is much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Stock (or nearly stock) GTRs are pretty easy to come by as they don't need a huge amount doing to them to make them 'fun enough' for most people. Mine for example was stock bar breathing mods + turbos, all of which I would have done myself anyway and had been done with decent parts.

Make sure you know what you want though as a stock GTR can cost as much as a well modified example, and the performance of it can be half of the modified one. Having a forged engine for example doesn't add a massive amount to the sale price of a car but costs 5k-10k to get it done right if your stock one blows. With all that said however I would still buy stock again -- the fun is in the building for me 

Re the models -- R34 is (probably) the most desirable and therefore most expensive, the R32 is the original and rawest, R33 is middle ground and has most of the techno features of the 34 but without the ££ tag. To be honest, most of the decision making is down to your cash situation and which you think is the most pretty. They are all really capable when modified. 32 is probably cheaper to maintain due to the fact there are more second hand parts knocking about, but I doubt it makes *that* much difference. I bought a 33 and am happy with my decision


----------



## OscarBravo (May 14, 2017)

Amazing thank you, I will have a serious think and look before buying, just out of interest if I did go for stock or close to stock, At what sort of milage do stock engines start to run into serious problems as I'd like to avoid major engine refurbs or replacements to begin with if I can help it :O


----------



## Rex16 (May 20, 2017)

Hi all, newbie here, won an auction yesterday and now have 3 months to wait before my '93 R32 GTR arrives...... Its going to be a long 3 months!!!!!

I looked at a few for sale in the UK but none quite fitted the bill, so a 1 owner 44k mile silver example from Japan is destined for my garage  its got a few mods listed on the spec sheet so will be a bit nippier than standard, ill prob need to get it on a rolling road to see what's going on when I get it.

I've never actually been into my turbo nissans, I'm a Honda man at heart! So I've a lot to learn about this rb26 lump and how they tick, can't wait!!!! Always wanted a GTR, ever since they came out.... Yup, I'm an older boy racer at 43, ha.

Anyway, the searching, lurking and reading begins 

Chris


----------



## Sender (May 22, 2017)

Hi, newbie to R-body but not to Nissan, used to have S-body, exactly S15 with VH41DE swap


----------



## Daveizz (Nov 18, 2016)

Sender said:


> Hi, newbie to R-body but not to Nissan, used to have S-body, exactly S15 with VH41DE swap




Any pictures on that?


----------



## Biscuittin (May 22, 2017)

*Just saying hi*

Just thought I'd say hi since I'm new , rude not to introduce my self 
I've had a few performance cars and do a few track days and the ring 
You could say I've grown up on boost 
Going from have 5 cosworths , through to a few subarus including spec's and an s203 
Then a fancied a change and got an Audi b8 s4 , which didn't last to long and I've got and got a 2009 gtr .
All I can say is what a car , I can't wait to get more power from her and she is standard apart from a non res y pipe 
Look forward to meeting up on track days and shows with you all 
Rgds Paul


----------



## Biscuittin (May 22, 2017)

Biscuittin said:


> Just thought I'd say hi since I'm new , rude not to introduce my self
> I've had a few performance cars and do a few track days and the ring
> You could say I've grown up on boost
> Going from have 5 cosworths , through to a few subarus including spec's and an s203
> ...



For some reason my pic is upside down can someone rotate it please , let's hope it's the only time the car is seen this way haha


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Been on this group since 2008 when I bought my first skyline R33 GTR Vspec. Recently got my dream car the r34 VSPEC2 and I'll be looking at carrying out the right engine modifications with response being the main goal. 

Hoping to tap into your knowledge on this subject matter and In the process get creating some posts so I can do more :thumbsup:

Manz


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

newbie here, how many posts do i need to get full access ?


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

are nost of the users on here UK based or are we spread from all over the globe ?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Thought you were in Ozz Bicuittin


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

TrackNism said:


> newbie here, how many posts do i need to get full access ?


15 posts needed.


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

cheers i got my 15 up  Bicuittin might be irish


----------



## joz (May 29, 2017)

hi, R32 from Hong Kong here. Thinking to buy a Haltech soon


----------



## RobPulsar (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi

Rob here from the West Midlands (UK). I've joined to do some research on the R32 GTR as I am looking to possibly get one in the next 3 months or so. 

Cheers


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

TrackNism said:


> cheers i got my 15 up  Bicuittin might be irish


To sell items I believe it's 50 posts.


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

TrackNism said:


> are nost of the users on here UK based or are we spread from all over the globe ?


I think we are little spread all over the ball


----------



## Mark SlideSquad (May 30, 2017)

Hello all,

Another proud (KH2 Gunmetal) R32 owner here in Southern California! It has been a long road to be able to get this car. I have been into the Nissan scene for over 20 years and have owned many S13 and S14 240sx's (over ten I think) since 1997. I did my own SR20 swap back in 1998 on my first S13 and tracked most of the cars I owned. I also swapped an RB25DET into one of my S13's back in 2003 along with some R32 GT-R factory wheels and GT-R style grill with a Silva face in an attempt to make a mini-Skyline since I couldn't actually have a real one, haha. Of course, there's nothing like the real thing! When I first saw an R32 in Option car magazine back in 1995, I instantly fell in love. The cars built by HKS, Midori Service Center, Garage Saurus, Mine's, Esprit, etc. always stood out from the crowd. Then there are the Group A and N1 cars that I still get an automotive boner at every time I look at. I told myself that I will own one someday. Of course at that time, being 18 years old with no money, and the cars not being 25 years old yet and Motorex not in business at that point, it was only a pipe dream. Fast forward 22 years, and much like a kid that never forgot his first elementary school crush, I've finally made the move.

Being meticulous and slightly OCD, I wanted a car that was mostly stock (100% stock and unmolested if possible) and a grade 3.5 or above and for the right price, obviously very easy to find :headshake: I also wanted a '92 and up, as they had the series 2 RB26 with the improved oil pump drive collar and a couple other minor improvements here and there. I plan on doing the typical bolt-on mods that most people do, like suspension, HICAS elimination and stage 1 engine mods to make it more reliable and quicker. It won't be a daily driver, as I want to keep the car in good shape and do improvements here and there, so if it's on jack stands for a week or two in the garage, it's no big deal. I'm a big believer in keeping cars "period correct", so the '90s parts/theme will definitely be a priority. I'll take it out for cruises, canyon fun, and occasional track duty (and of course, Race Warz, :wink: ).

I have been actively looking for a car for about 4 months now. I talked to most of the major JDM importers throughout the states, and kept checking in regularly with incoming cars still on the ocean. The good cars usually would sell instantly, or sometimes even before they land in the states. This was a little frustrating, as typically the cars that are here still on the lot for sale are either high mileage, abused, highly modded, rusted out, too expensive, or all of the above. Luckily I am a rather patient person by nature (well, for the most part) and finally found a car that ticked all the boxes. I talked to the importer and we were able to secure a deal that we were both happy with. It is a 1992 model, 51k miles (82k km), and mostly stock. It has a full Nismo Weldina exhaust system (which comes with Nismo downpipes and twin sport cats) which is pretty rare, as it's not cheap (about $3800 new when it was available) and also 17x9 Tommy Kaira 2 piece wheels, which are also rather rare, and super '90s style, which I dig. It has a few minor issues here and there, like a scrape on the front bumper and the rear, ding in the trunk by the keyhole, the C-pillar trim is de-laminating on the driver side, and the stock steering wheel has seen better days. All-in-all, the car is very solid though, and doesn't have the typical "dash bubble" and the window trims/moldings are like brand new. 

The next hurdle is the registration process. Being smog-Nazi California, I really wanted to get it legalized the right way with Cali plates. That's not gonna be cheap though ¯\_(***12484_/¯


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Mark SlideSquad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Another proud (KH2 Gunmetal) R32 owner here in Southern California! It has been a long road to be able to get this car. I have been into the Nissan scene for over 20 years and have owned many S13 and S14 240sx's (over ten I think) since 1997. I did my own SR20 swap back in 1998 on my first S13 and tracked most of the cars I owned. I also swapped an RB25DET into one of my S13's back in 2003 along with some R32 GT-R factory wheels and GT-R style grill with a Silva face in an attempt to make a mini-Skyline since I couldn't actually have a real one, haha. Of course, there's nothing like the real thing! When I first saw an R32 in Option car magazine back in 1995, I instantly fell in love. The cars built by HKS, Midori Service Center, Garage Saurus, Mine's, Esprit, etc. always stood out from the crowd. Then there are the Group A and N1 cars that I still get an automotive boner at every time I look at. I told myself that I will own one someday. Of course at that time, being 18 years old with no money, and the cars not being 25 years old yet and Motorex not in business at that point, it was only a pipe dream. Fast forward 22 years, and much like a kid that never forgot his first elementary school crush, I've finally made the move.
> 
> ...


Looks good, have fun and enjoy.. if can say that :clap: I can imagine that it isnt cheap or easy in state what expects that flowers or soap bubbles comes from exhaust


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi all, 
I have been visiting the site for a few years now and time has come to buy a GTR. Always love the look of the R32 GTRs. I had a 3dr cossie a few years ago and sold it on and I am getting that turbo itch again.. Some pics of my cossie


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

My 3dr cossie from a few years ago.


----------



## DGTR_33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey Guys
Long time lurker here! Been browsing this forum for a couple of years and thought id join up.

My names Dave and I'm 24 and from Adelaide in South Australia.
Had my 33GTR for 3 years and ive loved every moment!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

DGTR_33 said:


> Hey Guys
> Long time lurker here! Been browsing this forum for a couple of years and thought id join up.
> 
> My names Dave and I'm 24 and from Adelaide in South Australia.
> Had my 33GTR for 3 years and ive loved every moment!


Welcome mate, any pics of the R33?


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

Afternoon all! New R33 GTR owner from Newbury, Berkshire. May need more advice yet but the car is a 1995 Skyline GTR vspec in Red, only mod is a decat and magnex exhaust which was only changed due the original rotting out. 

I've had a few Jap cars in the past from a Pulsar GTI-R and an Evo V and VI but a GTR has been on my list for a good 15 years so I'm delighted to finally get one. 

Bodywork wise it needs some paint but mechanically it runs really well and I'm pleased to get hold of a standard unabused car.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

nickgdmc said:


> Afternoon all! New R33 GTR owner from Newbury, Berkshire. May need more advice yet but the car is a 1995 Skyline GTR vspec in Red, only mod is a decat and magnex exhaust which was only changed due the original rotting out.
> 
> I've had a few Jap cars in the past from a Pulsar GTI-R and an Evo V and VI but a GTR has been on my list for a good 15 years so I'm delighted to finally get one.
> 
> ...


























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

Plate is the N reg one but I also purchased the L5 GTR plate too - the owner had not long taken the plate off as it was going to be sold but we did a deal including it so just need to wait for paperwork to come back 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*Nearly new!*

Hi all :wavey:

Hello to those that remember me from years past, and those who don't! 

Nearly back on the road after over two years out. Repairs and upgrades being done, lots of decisions (some probably bad) made about what to do. Kept the car (R33 GTS) in storage after radiator and engine failure then sent her to a garage for work. Been a long process but signs are good.

Hope you're all well, looking forward to some events in the future.

DJ


----------



## 33GTRLM (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Guys. I've just joined although been snooping through this fourum for a while. I own a R33 GTR Vspec LeMans Limited. Had this one for coming up to two years now and owned one a few years ago now to. I am also a member of a Facebook page for LeMans owners only which is 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/235554510284873/

If you are a owner of a LeMans please join us, we have quite a few members across the world.

Getting back to my LM, it currently has 420 awhp with gt-ss turbos and some kelford cams. Also has the normal bolt on bits with a full haltech computer.


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

Evening all. I'm Dom, 27 from Leeds. Just got my R32 GTR today, purchased from HJA!

The car is bone standard other than the stereo and the cat-back, I wanted one that was a nice fresh canvas. Already got some 320 clocks on the way.

Will probably get an equal length front pipe eventually and up the power. But first need to do something about the terrible standard brakes, I had read that they were not great...and that was a bit of an understatement!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Dom, welcome aboard, car looks fab mate, can't go wrong with HjA. 

About brakes, I do have a Nicely refurbed set of R33 GTR Brembos (complete with disc/pads) that would go perfect with you new motor.


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> Hey Dom, welcome aboard, car looks fab mate, can't go wrong with HjA.
> 
> About brakes, I do have a Nicely refurbed set of R33 GTR Brembos (complete with disc/pads) that would go perfect with you new motor.


I'm guessing they fit under the standard wheels, and it's front and rear? And I assume I'll need a uprated Master Cylinder too?

Thank you! It's lovely to drive, hope I don't miss the luxuries of a new car too much, as I've driven this for the past two years


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DomH. said:


> I'm guessing they fit under the standard wheels, and it's front and rear? And I assume I'll need a uprated Master Cylinder too?
> 
> Thank you! It's lovely to drive, hope I don't miss the luxuries of a new car too much, as I've driven this for the past two years


depends on how often you intend to drive the car? everyday then erm id buy something else.

just for weekends etc then thats cool.

enjoy the new purchase.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

DomH. said:


> I'm guessing they fit under the standard wheels, and it's front and rear? And I assume I'll need a uprated Master Cylinder too


Hey Dom, my number is o74754327o7 drop us a text buddy.

They fit under the R32 wheels no probs. Mine are Front & I believe they will be more than sufficient. I am no expert but I think the standard Master Cylinder should be fine... some brake gurus may be able to confirm otherwise. :wavey:


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> They fit under the R32 wheels no probs. Mine are Front & I believe they will be more than sufficient. I am no expert but I think the standard Master Cylinder should be fine... some brake gurus may be able to confirm otherwise. :wavey:


I'm not able to private message yet, but I'm definitely interested if you could let me know how much you are after, thanks


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Dom, my number is above drop us a text buddy.


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi I'm new, my name is Rich and I'm from the South West, near Bath.

I used to work for Redline magazine back in the day, and have an Impreza that's been a project for as long as I can remember but still doesn't work properly yet (pic below).

I've recently acquired an R32 GT-R rolling shell, somewhat by accident, well in fact I've now got two rolling shells by accident and will soon be selling one. I'm looking to turn the one I'm keeping into a tidy road car, around 700hp, full interior, something usable unlike the Impreza...


----------



## Pabs (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,
Newbie to the forum here - name is Paul from Hampshire/Berkshire borders.

Previously owned a Toyota Supra TT GZ Aerotop, although more recently a mk1 mx5. Was looking to get another Supra but thought I'd take a look and see what the same budget would get me over on the Nissan side.

Don't know a massive amount about the cars (will be lurking and reading lots on here) but figure with a budget of about £15k early next year I should be able to snare a relatively decent R33 GTR? (Please do shout if I'm wrong though as would appreciate advice 

Anyway, thought I'd say hi - Cheers all
Paul


----------



## andyr33gtr (Sep 18, 2017)

Good evening Ladies an Gents! my names Andy im from Manchester! I recently purchased an r33 gtr which i belive to used to belong to Amir! its my first gtr its a single turbo nice example.

My previous history of cars was alot of Hondas (apologies for the swearing) from turbo b18 eg6's to k24 swapped em1 show vehicles, more recently ive had two Nissan 350z's one DE one Revup an i found myself wanting more power an performance hence why i bought one.

I hope to meet a few of the members at various meets an see if any fellow local owners are near Manchester! 

Andy


----------



## GDZi11A (Sep 26, 2017)

I’m from cincinnati Ohio. USA. Drive a 1990 GTR. 

The forums for the states are not quite helpful so I joined here.


----------



## gtrnewbb (Nov 12, 2016)

hello, 
Gav here in westyorkshire, been lurking a year. decided to build my r33 gtr so on the forum a lot more at the minute , sourcing parts and seeing wots tried and tested in the rb26 world


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

gtrnewbb said:


> hello,
> Gav here in westyorkshire, been lurking a year. decided to build my r33 gtr so on the forum a lot more at the minute , sourcing parts and seeing wots tried and tested in the rb26 world


Nice to see another W Yorks person, give me a beep if you see me around Leeds in my R32


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

hi im mike from ireland currently about to build a 33 gtr as its the only one affordable one to me as im a student nurse im 30 and into nissans this is my last car
zenki s14, had a navan zenki and a 2 litre gts r33 too of nissans alone had maybe 20 cars so far.


was rough and red when i got it built it to this changed every panels wrap wheels etc etc then after 2 engines one a bent conrod and the other a bottom end so sold it

but at 30 you want something a bit more serious 
like this


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello everybody!

My name is David. Been looking at these forums for well over a year and decided to make an account. I'm from the US and currently drive an Infiniti G37 sedan. Used to drive a 2014 Honda Civic before, and a 2012 Honda Accord before that. I found out about the Nissan Skyline series during my sophomore year in high school, which was around 5-6 years ago, and instantly fell in love with the Skyline series from the get go. I got to see my first Nissan Skyline R32 GTR a year ago and made friends with an owner of one who let me check out his car, and let me tell you that the Nissan Skylines smell really good. Also made a few friends who own a Motorex Nissan Skyline R33 GTR and I got to see around the whole car. I'm currently going to return my G37 to acquaintances and possibly buy a 2005-2008 Toyota Avalon or Camry as I'm looking to save my money up, while studying at college at the same time, until I can afford a Skyline. Looking to purchase a 1995 Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec before the year 2020, and import it into the US with the help of company once it hits 25 years. I hope I can learn a lot from everyone here on the forums and pick up tips and information about the things I need to know. It's nice to be here!


----------



## topsecret_gtr (Oct 26, 2017)

Been a skyline fan from day, finally got round joining the forum! 33's currently in hibernation due to the autumn/winter. Bring on summer 2018 
Greetings my skyline GTR fanatics all over the world!!...

:clap:


----------



## DazWRC (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m new to Skyline, always fancied moulding my own, after coming from a Evo background, so I just purchased a R33 GT-R V-Spec fresh import, which I am looking to build a great allrounder that will make me smile on road and track, now to get this car registered ha !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeMansGtR33Vspc (Nov 1, 2017)

*Hi Guys n Gals*

Just introducing me self. 
me names Sham.
I've got a few friends on here as Sammie GTR and had my GTR for almost 18yrs now. Its a 1996 Le Mans GTR V Spec R33. Has been locked away a while now. Just getting some extras done do it now i.e rear air diffuser, front lip and a new spoiler but pretty much standard as it was built by Nismo back in the days.
Need a few days to get some pics up for all to check out.


----------



## Zenki32GT-R (Nov 4, 2017)

*Hello everyone*

New to this forum so just introducing myself. My name is Brad and I have a 1990 KG1 R32 GT-R and live in the USA. (Yes I am one of those ******s that made the price of these skylines skyrocket.)


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Zenki32GT-R said:


> New to this forum so just introducing myself. My name is Brad and I have a 1990 KG1 R32 GT-R and live in the USA. (Yes I am one of those ******s that made the price of these skylines skyrocket.)


Welcome, there is a small but growing number of us here.
@goinsleeper is down in your ballpark and I'm not far from you up in choo-choo

Edit: hmm, I seem to have messed up the page but you can find him. He is more active than I am.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi guys,
My name is Patrick from Switzerland and now I'm a happy owner of a blue BNR34, who's now on the way from Japan to Bremerhaven Germany. 

Here I reviewed my car: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/538866-bnr34-switzerland.html#post5498738


----------



## Sparkyfruitbat (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Recently sold my S15 Spec R and have just bought a 1995 R33 GTR V Spec.
I will be the first UK owner, car has only covered 50k Kilometers. Just had a small amount of paint rectification carried out and have fitted new brake hoses. 
The oil cooler has to be relocated as it has been installed horizontally under front bumper and am sure the first speed ramp would wipe it out! Hoping to be on the roads later this week!

Mark.


----------



## Zenki32GT-R (Nov 4, 2017)

Sparkyfruitbat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently sold my S15 Spec R and have just bought a 1995 R33 GTR V Spec.
> I will be the first UK owner, car has only covered 50k Kilometers. Just had a small amount of paint rectification carried out and have fitted new brake hoses.
> ...


What color is she Mark??? Im trying to save up for me an R33 to put next to the 32 because there is something about the R33 I just cant get enough of. Dont get me wrong the first thing that brought me to the skyline family was the three-two but the more I look at a R33 the more I just got to have one. Also if you dont mind how much did you give for her? You can PM if you want to just trying to get a feel what one with low km are going for right now.


----------



## O.J (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I have been lurking in this forum for years now. So its about time i registered here.
My name is sany and im an owner of 1990 white bnr32 in Finland.
Bought my car in 2012. And have been modifying it since then.


----------



## 1mm1grntnyc (Nov 11, 2017)

*new in new york*

hey guys current owner of a bnr32 on long island, ny. I've been surfing this site for a while. Good to be a member, cheers!


----------



## Sparkyfruitbat (Oct 23, 2017)

andyr33gtr said:


> Good evening Ladies an Gents! my names Andy im from Manchester! I recently purchased an r33 gtr which i belive to used to belong to Amir! its my first gtr its a single turbo nice example.
> 
> My previous history of cars was alot of Hondas (apologies for the swearing) from turbo b18 eg6's to k24 swapped em1 show vehicles, more recently ive had two Nissan 350z's one DE one Revup an i found myself wanting more power an performance hence why i bought one.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,
Recently got my first R33GTR Vspec and have completed all jobs required today. Had it's first run out today with the family and we all approve!
Going to watch at the Three Sisters circuit next Saturdayif you want to meet up?

Mark.


----------



## Mitz (Nov 12, 2017)

*I'm a newbie*

Hi Everyone, 

Nice to e-meet you all!

I'm new to this Skyline forum so thought I should introduce myself. 

Little about myself:
I'm a massive car enthusiast and have been since a very young age. I love fast cars, whether its driving them, playing car games on consoles or simply just admiring the beauty of them at car meets. I first set eyes on the Nissan Skyline R34 when I watched the '2 Fast 2 Furious' movie, and it was the scene at the start of the film with Paul Walker (the 1st race) where I think I found my love for the JDM beast. Ever since that day I've always wanted to own one of these cars, and I think now is the right time in my life to set out to achieve this dream, and I'm hoping that by being on this forum I can learn more about these cars from the knowledge and experiences you all share. 

I hope in good time I can know enough about these cars, and own one too, so that going forwards I can also share my knowledge and experiences to help others. I hope to speak to you all more as time goes on. 

Thanks all, 
Mitz


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Just wanted to say as I just purchased my first Skyline.

Looking forward to the ownership experience.


----------



## Mitz (Nov 12, 2017)

Waz said:


> Just wanted to say as I just purchased my first Skyline.
> 
> Looking forward to the ownership experience.


Hey Waz. Great news. Which Skyline did you go for?


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Mitz said:


> Hey Waz. Great news. Which Skyline did you go for?


Bought an R33 GTR


----------



## KyleGTR (Jun 20, 2017)

*R32 GTR! Hello Guys and Gals*

Hi Guys and Gals!

I'm pretty new here and have always dreamed (even since a kid) of owning my own R32 GTR. 

With big thanks to the GTRShop I now own a gorgeous white one and being 22 years young when I picked it up I was over the moon , the way I see it, why would you buy a brand new car for silly money when you can get a GTR for the same price!! so just thought I would post to say Hi! 

Are there any UK meets/shows that you all attend other than Japfest?/Japshow so I can get to know some of the owners better?

I have tried to attach a photo of the car (I'm not sure if it will work)


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks awesome mate.



KyleGTR said:


> Hi Guys and Gals!
> 
> I'm pretty new here and have always dreamed (even since a kid) of owning my own R32 GTR.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyleGTR (Jun 20, 2017)

Waz said:


> Looks awesome mate.


Cheers Waz  are you an owner yourself or just on here for a look around?


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Picked up an R33 GTR a couple of weeks ago.

My post is just above yours.



KyleGTR said:


> Cheers Waz  are you an owner yourself or just on here for a look around?


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi guys picking up my R33 GTR in the new year first one I will have owned currently own a Civic Type R EK9 and an Integra Type R DC5 which the skyline will replace, looking forward to it!

Already have gathered a great amount of info from the forum!


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

got mine a couple of weeks ago. You will love it.




sh3lldon said:


> Hi guys picking up my R33 GTR in the new year first one I will have owned currently own a Civic Type R EK9 and an Integra Type R DC5 which the skyline will replace, looking forward to it!
> 
> Already have gathered a great amount of info from the forum!


----------



## R32gts4/gtr (Nov 25, 2017)

*Rare 4 door R32 GTR*

Hello from North Carolina USA,
Picked up what I am finding out is a rare wide body 4 door GTR. The car started out as a 1990 R32 GTS4 RB20, was modified with a 1995 RB26DETT GTR v-spec set up, complete front, nismo interior bits, pedals, steering wheel center gauges. rear fiberglass wide body kit, suspension. 
Engine is stock with the restrictor removed, wheels are 18"x9" Andrews Racing Veilside 3 piece, no rear wing, stock GTS4 rear tail lights, 4 corner Brembo matching black brake calipers everything works.

Now the part I can not find information on. The car is white 8/10 quality, no accidents no major rust, light surface rust easily fixed. It has a Reebok interior with special front GTR seats having red and purple inserts in the openings of the front seat backrests as well as Reebok Skyline floor mats, missing the passenger front one though? The door cards are all matching to the seats ala GTR. how many were made? I have seen pictures of a similar later package on the 2 door cars. Pictures to come. I am the third owner and when picked up the car had 78k km or 48500 miles about.


----------



## KyleGTR (Jun 20, 2017)

Waz said:


> Picked up an R33 GTR a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My post is just above yours.


Ace! Do you have any photos of it?


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Take it you already bought one?







KyleGTR said:


> Ace! Do you have any photos of it?


----------



## rcgalore (Nov 28, 2017)

New here! ...from San Juan, Puerto Rico. Looking forward to own either an R32 or R33


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome mate.



rcgalore said:


> New here! ...from San Juan, Puerto Rico. Looking forward to own either an R32 or R33


----------



## KyleGTR (Jun 20, 2017)

Waz said:


> Take it you already bought one?


Yeah I have an R32 GTR dude, where about are you from?


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Better put another newbie post up, after updating my username [Formerly DazWRC] so they match both sides, mookistar knows of the hassle ha, but hopefully now we can move on. :chuckle: So I shall drop in a few pics of the car that I have know owned for about 4 weeks, first Skyline, but many Evo’s/Jap stuff, this has not disappointed so far.  soon be warmer ha ! :flame:


----------



## rlacasse1 (Feb 9, 2017)

New to this site, although I've been lurking around, and I guess it's time for an introduction. Name is Ray, currently stationed in Germany until next year, then back to the states. 

Picked up a 1992 R32 a few months back. The car was in pretty rough shape; however, the price was good so I bought it anyways. I've spent the last few months just focusing on the maintenance and getting the car back to a solid baseline. It still needs to go to a body shop as I hit a deer (2nd pic) a week after buying it.


----------



## jaspermhr (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all, i am Jasper from Holland and own for 1 year now a Silver Gtr r32 from '94 :bowdown1:

Just saw that i joined the forum in 2009 but never introduced myself, haha sorry!
Cheers!


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

*another newbie*

hello and happy new year to you all,
thought i'd sign up and introduce myself, I'm jim from Lincoln, imported a 370gt skyline last year after selling my 350gt skyline the year before, but I missed the whole jap car scene so had to upgrade....I was on the japfest stand with some of you last year,and I look forward to a few more shows.....


----------



## jaspermhr (Mar 26, 2009)

jaspermhr said:


> Hi all, i am Jasper from Holland and own for 1 year now a Silver Gtr r32 from '94 :bowdown1:
> 
> Just saw that i joined the forum in 2009 but never introduced myself, haha sorry!
> Cheers!


pic from summer


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Whitevanman said:


> *hello and happy new year to you all,
> thought i'd sign up and introduce myself, I'm jim from Lincoln, imported a 370gt skyline last year after selling my 350gt skyline the year before, *


A rare car you have there mate, Don't see many 370GT's on UK roads. Happy New Year to you too Whitevanman!


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

yeah I love the fact that its a rare car, people looking at it and wondering what the hell it is...


----------



## Ac_Everson (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, my names Alex I'm 21 from Watford and I became a skyline owner in October, I have been a member of the forum for quite a while now but I have never made a post, so I thought I'd introduce myself. I bought an 1991/2 R32 GTR, and am currently rebuilding it. Don't worry, it's not staying orange! Follow the build on instagram: 92_r32 
Thanks.


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm back, I've been hiding away after selling up my R33 GTR (see profile pic) 
I had a 350gt skyline for a while before selling up and Importing a fresh V36 370gt Skyline that's currently receiving some love over at the GTR Shop. (thanks Dave)

ignore the badges new set of Nissan badges is ready to be fitted back on the car, the Japanese do like changing these over to Infiniti badging, I had the same on the 350gt skyline too.


Ready for some love at the gtr shop by nick anderson, on Flickr

370gt skyline by nick anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

welcome back mate.... still not got it back yet?


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

nope not yet, its getting closer thou.. 

Underseal work all finished which was quality work...


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

nice one, hope to see it one day in the flesh, would like to know how many 370's are in the uk.....


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Cant be many.. I might do a few car shows with it this year, be good to get a few together.


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

well if you get south of the border give us a shout mate,


----------



## Stuwy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello everybody,

Been doing the car thing for a long time, been into GM and Lotus my whole life. Recently got myself a R33 GTS-T as a more sensible main car (well it has a boot and a heater, so its a normal car right? well that's what I am telling myself anyway).

This is my first dip into Jap, and can confirm I totally get it. Its amazing fun to drive and I can see myself getting on very well with the R33. My intension was to keep for a year and say I have scratched that itch, but it already under my skin. Hence, I joined a forum... 

My intentions are to keep him as I have bought him. Although, while I was looking at buying my first Skyline I did a LOT of research. The waving rev counter is a fairly common problem, and as my intentions to sell on after a short amount of time has changed I would like to fix the issue. I have read the guides and it is a simple fix, however I would be more comfortable with someone that has done it previously. Can anybody point me in a direction for some one willing to do this for me for some cash and a case of beers?

Anyway, happy to be here. Looks like a good forum


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Stuwy where are you located? The rev counter is a very easy fix, I got a kit from eBay with a solder sucker, looked up how to solder on you tube and replaced all of the joints, job done.


----------



## Stuwy (Feb 7, 2018)

endallwar said:


> Stuwy where are you located? The rev counter is a very easy fix, I got a kit from eBay with a solder sucker, looked up how to solder on you tube and replaced all of the joints, job done.


I'm located on the East coast of Essex, but willing to travel (an excuse to drive)


----------



## vpx1988 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys. Come here to lurk around and use the search tool, as I am looking for having a R33 in second semester. Not sure about GTR x GTST.

30yo, father of one, Brazilian and finally in a market where having one of these is possible.

Regards,

Victor


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Victor  Are you still living in Brazil?


----------



## vpx1988 (Feb 19, 2018)

No, I'm living in UK since October...


----------



## AidansJDMdrifts (Feb 20, 2018)

*hey*

*Hey guys im new here and tbh i absolutley love skylines.
I get judged a lot for my love of cars being well...OTT but im glad ive found a group that is just as skyline crazy as me.*


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all

I've been lurking on the forums for nearly a year, just secured my first Skyline so thought it was time I decloaked and joined up! Granted it will be a few months before I get to drive it, it's going to be a long wait!

Anyway, I'll keep this short as no doubt I'll be bugging you all for help over the next few months/years/decades!


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome pal, that’s what the forums are for, too discuss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

Cheers Mr. J

I'll try to give back a bit once I learned the ways of the force as it were!


----------



## KyleGTR (Jun 20, 2017)

"just secured my first Skyline." 

Welcome Grizzly, what skyline have you got? I'm fairly new to ownership myself!


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

Got a R34 GTT in Bayside Blue on the way, it’s about 2 and a half months before it gets to the UK, so excited I’m gonna burst!


----------



## Felixfraser (Mar 6, 2018)

*The not so total Newbie*

Hey guys & girls!!

I'm Alex an R34 GTT owner from lincolnshire, owned the car for about a year.
know a few owners off other forums an recently become a member of the GTROC after chatting to a few members at Autosport earlier in the year.

So yeah, short an sweet!


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

welcome felix, you doing many shows this year?:thumbsup:


----------



## Felixfraser (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey White, I intend to do a few. Not loads few of the GTROC ones on the list. Thinking baston car show as well


----------



## CRDR32 (Oct 22, 2017)

*Another R32 rescued from Japan!*

Hi All, I've been lurking on the forums since about November, when I bought my R32. I finally decided to take the plunge on a GTR after getting fed up with the beige monotone offerings of the 'keep up with the Jones' manufacturers and all their electronically aided cars, drive by wire, soulless boxes. I wanted something with status to those in the know and something that would see off all the 'higher purchase badge snob brigade' with 'fast' cars, but who wouldn't know a conrod from a kick in the trousers! On a side note, speaking of drive by wire stuff, the steering! Oh the steering, proper steering!! Where you can feel the road! Sooo good, it reminds me of my 205GTI, where you could feel ever bit of gravel, bump, cat eye etc. Surprising how much you get used to the benign modern characterless stuff!

So on to my 'Zilla', I had two choices. Find something mint and make it fast, or find something fast and make it mint. I went with the latter – twin top mount HKS GT3037's, goes like a stabbed rat, after 4k it all goes a bit blurry. What I have bought is an ex-track car prepared by racing outfit in the motherland, it's got all manner of engine goodies, suspension and brakes, but little in the way of interior. 

The brief for my car is to gradually work through it mechanically this year, getting to grips with it, finding out where the niggles are (like a small water leak – why are all the pipes hidden underneath the plenum!) whilst restoring the interior. Incidentally it came with a 10 point Cusco bolt in dash dodger cage, so that'll be going up for sale at some point in the not too distant future.

I've managed to source all the interior parts now, so it's just a case of fitting them (currently all over the spare bedroom, much to the wife's delight!) She's currently up on ramps at the moment (car not wife) so I can attack this water leak and do a few preventative maintenance jobs while the new pipe work, gaskets and gasket sealant is winging its way to me. I believe the AAC needs a good clean to, as she struggles a bit in cold weather and hunts for revs (I'll inspect all the vacuum pipes once the plenum is off). 

A new ECU will be fitted as well, as I don't know what is on her. It's something aftermarket, but it's not an FCON as advertised cus there ain't no piggy-backing going on! I've opened the ECU carcase up and there isn’t any labelling suggesting Nistune for example on the PCB so I'm not sure, could be a Mines one. But it can't be a std pcb because there so much std stuff no longer on the car (such as MAF's) so it wouldn't run with a std ECU, 'scratches head', but it is blisteringly fast at WOT so it getting the fuelling through to its 700cc injectors and EGT's aren’t ridiculous. So for peace of mind I'm thinking Link or Haltech in the not too distant future so I know she won't detonate and some R35 supertec coils and if when I pull the engine, it's not got an uprated oil pump, then an uprated one of them as well! Buying this car was meant to be the cheaper and faster way home to a sorted fast as foook car, oh well best laid plans and all that!!!


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi guys, I've been lurking in the shadows for many years but have finally got an R32 GT-R project car which I'll be building into a fast road and occasional track toy. It's the right colour (grey) and an '89 model, it featured at the start of the old Touge Heroes video if anyone remembers that...I'm hoping for a solid 700hp with some special parts involved. 

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Never spotted this topic before now so might as well post up.

I'm a potential new Skyline owner with a deposit paid on an R34 GTT that an importer has arriving from auction. It should be arriving soon so hopefully its as described so I can make the move from my 350z. I just have some tiny auction pics for the time being:

















Fingers crossed!


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
have you got a date for it yet?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Whitevanman said:


> /\/\/\/\/\/\/\
> have you got a date for it yet?


No unfortunately not and the unknown is getting to me now, if I had a date it would be easier. I was told "about 10 weeks" back at the start of Feb, which is about now so hopefully not much longer.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SarGara said:


> No unfortunately not and the unknown is getting to me now, if I had a date it would be easier. I was told "about 10 weeks" back at the start of Feb, which is about now so hopefully not much longer.


Ask the importer for the ships name, and then you can track it! :thumbsup:

via PC or mobile.


https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:1.8/centery:54.1/zoom:7


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

jps said:


> Ask the importer for the ships name, and then you can track it! :thumbsup:
> 
> via PC or mobile.
> 
> ...


Its in Antwerp. It had to come via container and is being changed over in Antwerp before arriving in Newcastle. Useful link thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SarGara said:


> Its in Antwerp. It had to come via container and is being changed over in Antwerp before arriving in Newcastle. Useful link thanks :thumbsup:



Was the original ship the HOEGH TRAVELLER?






Why a container?


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

its a nightmare playing the waiting game, I tracked mine all the way from japan , it was playing ping pong between Greece and turkey for 2 weeks ,then it was sat on the Portuguese coast for over a week because of bad weather....
are you the same saragara that's on the zed forum?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

jps said:


> Was the original ship the HOEGH TRAVELLER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Importer states that apparently not enough ground clearance for rollon/rolloff transport so they sent it via container.



Whitevanman said:


> its a nightmare playing the waiting game, I tracked mine all the way from japan , it was playing ping pong between Greece and turkey for 2 weeks ,then it was sat on the Portuguese coast for over a week because of bad weather....
> are you the same saragara that's on the zed forum?


Yeah thats me. Hoping to reuse my staggered LMGT4 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 from the 350z.


----------



## Kilerbegtr (Jan 1, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi guys,
been on here for a little while now but never introduced myself, Aussie living in the Isle of Man with a R32 Gtr, had it for about 2 years few little issues has kept it in the garage for the most part, finally found someone on island that knows the type of cars and has helped with a few little issues. 
Anyways love the site and all the info you guys provide has helped a number of times already :clap:
Went for a nice early morning spin today finally Some nice weather!


----------



## Whitevanman (Dec 29, 2017)

SarGara said:


> Yeah thats me. Hoping to reuse my staggered LMGT4 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 from the 350z.


did you go out for a drive around notts and leics with the z lot last year?


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

*Hello!*

Hi guys! 

As time ago I said on a previous post, I was going to get a r33 GTR and introduce myself to the comunity. And here I am!

Bought 2 months ago a lovely Nissan Skyline R33 GTR VSpec from a forum member called Dani.

I´m from Spain and if someone has a WhatsApp group about Skyline owners over here I would be more than pleased to join it! Its a quite unique car here in this country and I would love to share knowledge about it, and know more and more about it.

Here are some photos!


----------



## DanH-R32 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thought I'd say hello as I'm new to the forum, Brought my first R32 GTR a couple of months ago. Couple of little things to sort but I'm loving it at the moment and can't wait for some better weather over here in the UK!


----------



## zenkilevin (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Ive been lurking around the forum for years but now I finally have a reason to register and post. Im located in Prague and I just bought this white 1994 GT-R. Its almost completely stock except the R33 wheels, N1 bits and what I think is an Endless-R front lip? 

Ive spent the last ten years driving around in an AE86 so Im pretty excited to see how much more mental will this be. :runaway: Cars being registered in Holland now (I need a prior EU registration so I can register it here, cant register a RHD car otherwise) and it should be delivered next week or so.


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

zenkilevin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive been lurking around the forum for years but now I finally have a reason to register and post. Im located in Prague and I just bought this white 1994 GT-R. Its almost completely stock except the R33 wheels, N1 bits and what I think is an Endless-R front lip?
> 
> Ive spent the last ten years driving around in an AE86 so Im pretty excited to see how much more mental will this be. :runaway: Cars being registered in Holland now (I need a prior EU registration so I can register it here, cant register a RHD car otherwise) and it should be delivered next week or so.


Nice really like the lip and the 33 wheels look great!


----------



## steveirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, been browsing the forum pages for a long time now, putting off the want for a Skyline...look forward to learning more and hopefully finding the right car soon.
Steve


----------



## DidierAubin87 (May 30, 2018)

Hello,

I'm Didier. I owned a Nissan Skyline GTR R35. It is my pleasure to be here with Nissan drivers.


----------



## rcgalore (Nov 28, 2017)

SarGara said:


> Never spotted this topic before now so might as well post up.
> 
> I'm a potential new Skyline owner with a deposit paid on an R34 GTT that an importer has arriving from auction. It should be arriving soon so hopefully its as described so I can make the move from my 350z. I just have some tiny auction pics for the time being:
> 
> ...


Nice car!


----------



## zenkilevin (Apr 9, 2018)

My R32 was finally delivered last week. Its pretty mental to drive even in stock, how the hell do you guys drive these things with 600+ hp? :nervous:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

zenkilevin said:


> *My R32 was finally delivered last week. Its pretty mental to drive even in stock, how the hell do you guys drive these things with 600+ hp? :nervous:*]


LOL! They just seem to love the extra power increase zenkilevin. If you stiffen up the shell, the _(way ahead for its time)_ clever transmission will take care of the rest. As long as you drive within your skill limits, that is....

Nothing is 100% Fool-Proof!


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi guys thought I’d introduce myself. My name is Todd and I’m from the US. Thought I’d join up to do some reading and learning for my new car. It’s a 1990 GTR that I’ve recently purchased, still waiting on delivery though. My immediate plans with the car is make it sound good and probably replace the wheels. I really like the Enkei RPF1’s. Later on I may do a single turbo setup to replace the ceramic wheel turbos. I don’t have any plans to go wild. I just want to have a nice reliable street car. Here’s a couple pictures of the car. Nothing special.....

My other cars include 1990 Honda Civic, DD. 1985 Chevy Chevette, and 1967 Camaro RS


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Romulus22 said:


> Hi guys thought I’d introduce myself. My name is Todd and I’m from the US. Thought I’d join up to do some reading and learning for my new car. It’s a 1990 GTR that I’ve recently purchased, still waiting on delivery though. My immediate plans with the car is make it sound good and probably replace the wheels. I really like the Enkei RPF1’s. Later on I may do a single turbo setup to replace the ceramic wheel turbos. I don’t have any plans to go wild. I just want to have a nice reliable street car. Here’s a couple pictures of the car. Nothing special.....
> 
> My other cars include 1990 Honda Civic, DD. 1985 Chevy Chevette, and 1967 Camaro RS


What's up Todd! Glad to have another new member from the US! Noticed you bought the car from Sean Morris' company Top Rank. How was the purchasing process from them? Can you share some pics of the 67' Camaro? Those beasts can fetch a hefty price currently.


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

G-Zilla said:


> What's up Todd! Glad to have another new member from the US! Noticed you bought the car from Sean Morris' company Top Rank. How was the purchasing process from them? Can you share some pics of the 67' Camaro? Those beasts can fetch a hefty price currently.


Buying the car was decently easy. I called them up and they set me up with a lender. Did a little bit of paperwork and the car was bought. My situation was delayed a little more than most. Before the car was sent out they noticed the AC wasn’t the coldest so they sent it off to be repaired. According to Brian who I’ve been dealing with it was $3400 in AC work that they took care of. He said it’s basically a brand new AC system top to bottom. 

I don’t really have any good pictures of the Camaro. I picked it up a couple years ago and it’s been sitting in a garage since. It needs a little brake work and some new gaskets in the carb before it’s ready for the street. I’ve spent most of my time on my Chevette. Here’s the only picture I have of the Camaro and one of the Chevette.


----------



## FreakboX (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm Jens from Germany and call a 1995 GTR my own since 4 years. Don't have much to say, so I let some pics speak for itself


----------



## MarylandR32GTR (Aug 10, 2018)

What’s going on everyone. Names Bobby. From Maryland USA. I own a 1990 R32 GTR. Currently not running as oil pump went bad so now the cars going under the knife to be built with a single turbo 6266 on it!


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello all from an old new member.
Been on and off this site as I've fallen in and out of love with the thing.
33 GTR owner since 2004, same car, UK spec, kept it through thick and thin now just about finished (cough)
I'll try and get some pictures up when I figure it out.

SLG


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello all from an old new member.
Been on and off this site as I've fallen in and out of love with the thing.
33 GTR owner since 2004, same car, UK spec, kept it through thick and thin now just about finished (cough)
I'll try and get some pictures up when I figure it out.

SLG


----------



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

Getting closer to being an official skyline owner.


----------



## Pitbull33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, thought it was time to introduce myself (have been on & off here for 8 years). My name is Simon. I've been into skylines since 2010 and am on my second R33 GTR. Although still have a lot of the 1st one ready for spares. 
Got into them after my racing career came to an end, so at least I could do some track days and still get the 'buzz'. I raced in the British Rallycross championship (supermodified category) and finished my career in Radical sports cars. Have done a lot of other motorsport previously (2 & 4 wheels). Below are some images of my previous race cars (Don't know why the radical is vertical! lol). Silver skyline is the new one, midnight purple - deceased

First skyline died in 2011 and I spent a while thinking about wether I wanted another one. In 2015 decided to go for it, unfortunately after only 6 months, it was on a rolling road to be tuned and popped a head gasket. Luckily no real damage, so decided to go single turbo and 2.8 stroker kit plus lots of other mods. 
Will be starting a build thread for updates.


----------



## Deano94 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi everyone! 

Currently in the process of importing a gtr r33 vspec through torque gt. So reading/ learning everything I can on here whilst I impatiently wait.
Own a 350z and a member on the forum so will be a nice change to the the!
Here a pic of the 350 since we all like cars( if it works).


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm Chris, 29 from Norwich Norfolk, I purchased my R34 GTT about 2 months ago


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

*NEWBIE*

Hi All,

Im a newby to this group (I think) but I have owned my R34GTR UK V-Spec since 2001, still makes me smile more than any other car.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

paulh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im a newby to this group (I think) but I have owned my R34GTR UK V-Spec since 2001, still makes me smile more than any other car.


Wow and welcome, please post some photos when you can! Must be the longest running 34 owner on here :smokin:


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

I will when I work out how to drive the forum :lol:


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

There ya go .


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

I think these are the only two pictures I***8217;ve got , and only one of them is mine. Maybe I should take more pictures ***x1f602;


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh wow Ultralites... Kadir's favs.. 

Also I notice you have a UK spec car, any idea what number it is, so you can update the UK Spec thread.


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

V-SpecII said:


> Oh wow Ultralites... Kadir's favs..
> 
> Also I notice you have a UK spec car, any idea what number it is, so you can update the UK Spec thread.


do you mean chassis number ? or reg number ?

According to John at Silverstone, its the missing sister car to his, which Toni G bought from Ireland in 2006, she asked to buy mine but it wasn't for sale.

The reason it hasn't been seen is that its been covered up in the corner of the Ultralite warehouse for 10 years, only started and moved every few months.


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

V-SpecII said:


> Oh wow Ultralites... Kadir's favs..
> 
> Also I notice you have a UK spec car, any idea what number it is, so you can update the UK Spec thread.


Chassis number is 160.


----------



## Mtomlin (Oct 6, 2018)

*R32 GTR Dubai*

Hi Guys, 

Names Matt im based in Dubai and currently building a Bathurst Rep racecar GTR R32 

the cars a 91 R32 GTR, big mod list hoping should be circa 500 ish whp.

https://youtu.be/oBN6Wl0t5jY


https://youtu.be/NUAg3yDmOwo


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

Mtomlin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Names Matt im based in Dubai and currently building a Bathurst Rep racecar GTR R32
> 
> ...


Welcome Matt, Big build your attempting there, good luck 

Paul,


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

V-SpecII said:


> Oh wow Ultralites... Kadir's favs..
> 
> Also I notice you have a UK spec car, any idea what number it is, so you can update the UK Spec thread.



Number 160


----------



## Mtomlin (Oct 6, 2018)

paulh said:


> Welcome Matt, Big build your attempting there, good luck
> 
> Paul,



Thanks my other cars are all American motor, this is actually my first jap car ever so really loving working on it.

currently have a 2017 Raptor, 06 Z06 Vette and an 06 jeep SRT supercharged

Hoping the Skyline lives upto the Godzilla title, and becomes a monster.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

welcome matt


----------



## Anglomaniac (Oct 8, 2018)

I have come from the Audi fold, tuning and modifying Audi barges for the last few years, living and working in Sydney.


----------



## APXJNKY (Oct 10, 2018)

What's up fellas? Long time lurker here, but only recently registered. I'm Josef from the US and I'll be purchasing a R33 GTR when they're eligible to import. I've set my mind on a 1995 year model GTR because of my local emissions standards. Anything 96+ is subjected to testing but the older stuff is exempt. 

Long time Ford Mustang owner but have always lusted after a Skyline. Thank you Gran Turismo.


----------



## Unrulyspec_Loki (Oct 11, 2018)

*Hi!*

Hey Gang!

Newbie from the states. Finally got my R32 a few months ago. Looking forward to learning this platform a little better from some of the seasoned vets out there!

1989 BNR32 GTR

Will add some pics to the Garage


----------



## GTRav (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Guys, After years of saving, planning and searching, I have finally purchased my dream car, Skyline GTR R32. 
Really looking forward to learning and understanding more of the car. Will upload a pic in the coming days. Thanks for now


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Its awesome that this big forum is made for spreading knowledge

cheers


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

GTRav said:


> Hi Guys, After years of saving, planning and searching, I have finally purchased my dream car, Skyline GTR R32.
> Really looking forward to learning and understanding more of the car. Will upload a pic in the coming days. Thanks for now


Congrats!! I'm looking for buy one, exactly an R32 GTR


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

I didn't introduce myself

Armin, Living in Canada Toronto and looking for an R32 GTR for normal daily use


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm gonna share some videos from youtube about Buyers Guide for R32 GTR

initial inspections and common failures


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdo97we3wUU&t=259s


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGPcyln_B5A


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgjLWUqY3RM


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwHcxLOtP_o&t=688s


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kqU93-JPP4


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVoxG_uOONs


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7hOJXdpyK8


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QBQhI_3PFQ&t=24s


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ez599D5hU


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-4yMrZcQJQ


----------



## ar_min_m (Jan 2, 2019)

These were all I had, I don't have any more and I think I'm not going to post for a long


----------



## Romeo Campo (Jan 21, 2019)

*Introduction*

Hi Guys Welcome from Philippines


----------



## Pghfaithful (Jan 22, 2019)

*Yank moving into the UK. On a R33 hunt*

Hi all! Hope everyone is having a good week.

This conversation does not need to happen in this thread. Just the first place I could think of. Happy to DM, email, etc.

I am a bit of a newbie to this model line, but I've only ever been able to own one on a video game. Now I have a real opportunity to own one and I want to give myself the best opportunity at a success story, and a general good time.

Now that that's out of the way. I'm looking to get solid info about acquiring and maintaining a R33 GTS-t or GT-R. Am 35, am paid. Not pipe dreams. Will be living in country for 3-5 years, and will be exporting back to the states when leaving. Based on our 25 year exemption for import customs, I cannot...realistically...look into R34 models. I'll be in country 2019-2022 (maybe 2024), so 1997-1999 is my target range. This would not be my first experience in country, or in driving a RHD vehicle.

Initial questions. -Are there additional local forums or groups I should know about?

anything specific for purchasing? -Are there shops I should know about -Banks that specialize in vehicles of this age -Car loans in the UK in general

Best options for locating used vehicles?

I've been waiting for an opportunity like this for a lifetime. I grew up on Gran Tourismo and Japanese autosport, so this has been a dream of mine. I'm absolutely determined to make this a reality. We can DM here, thread on this... or point me to a forum. Would also be cool to make some like minded mates for weekend drives and whatnot.

Appreciate the time.


----------



## Iyanuganda (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi I am new here, looking forward to talking with you


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi i am new, and my dream GT- R is an R32 or an R33


----------



## Prince_of_Tokyo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello everyone....Newbie....again

Hadn't been on the forum for the past 10 years since selling my R33 GTR Vspec… now back with a R32 GTR ex RH9 car.

Glad to be back in the scene and looking forward to attending a good few shows/meets :chuckle:


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

hello to all and fellow noobs 

newb here from north west uk, just bought a 1995 r33 gtr, alreadly looking at bigger wheels etc :chuckle:


----------



## Jesse (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello from British Columbia Canada, been on / off lurking on here for years and finally decided to make an account

I have lots of interest in early JGTC and group a car development and i look forward to hopefully discussing this with some of you!


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey guys. Newbie here from Cambridgeshire. Have had my bnr32 for two years now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

V-SpecII said:


> Oh wow Ultralites... Kadir's favs..
> 
> Also I notice you have a UK spec car, any idea what number it is, so you can update the UK Spec thread.



chassis number 160


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

paulh said:


> Number 160


and its for sale, im going to have a bash at an advert on the correct section.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey newbie here, I'm from cornwall/devon area, looking to buy my dream car the R33 GTR now.

I was thinking of buying one that is currently in stock with HJA in Essex but unsure what they are like or if they are trustworthy and if the cars are as decent as they make them out to be. So I will probably go down the import route with torque gt again, as I have used them a couple times now and they always get top grade and mint examples and know their stuff.

Look forward to speaking to you all, as I'll probably be asking some questions and needing info at some point haha. Thanks


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

r33brett said:


> Hey newbie here, I'm from cornwall/devon area, looking to buy my dream car the R33 GTR now.
> 
> I was thinking of buying one that is currently in stock with HJA in Essex but unsure what they are like or if they are trustworthy and if the cars are as decent as they make them out to be. So I will probably go down the import route with torque gt again, as I have used them a couple times now and they always get top grade and mint examples and know their stuff.
> 
> Look forward to speaking to you all, as I'll probably be asking some questions and needing info at some point haha. Thanks


I would recommend HJA. I***8217;ve never bought anything from them personally. However I***8217;ve seen some of there previous stock and it***8217;s extremely good. If it***8217;s already there with them it may be worth a viewing. 

Torque GT are also great. They***8217;ve got an awesome R33 V-Spec in blue. That***8217;s worth a look if your budget can stretch.

Welcome to the club


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Cal3533 said:


> I would recommend HJA. I’ve never bought anything from them personally. However I’ve seen some of there previous stock and it’s extremely good. If it’s already there with them it may be worth a viewing.
> 
> Torque GT are also great. They’ve got an awesome R33 V-Spec in blue. That’s worth a look if your budget can stretch.
> 
> Welcome to the club


Thank you for giving me some heads up and feedback on how HJA are, they do seem very good just by like you have mentioned looking at there old and current stock, I do like how they take lot's of pictures of every section of the car and of the underside of the car too, that is rare to find these days, shows how confident they are I guess.

The R33 GTR Torque GT have is lovely just it's out of my price range, I'd be looking spending at least 10K less. That's another reason I'd import as it is cheaper, I should be able to source a mint one for about 20K in Japan give or take a couple grand and some luck added.

The HJA midnight purple and series 3 white GTR's are the two I have my eye's on at the moment however I doubt they will drop in price. But I guess you don't know till you ask right


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

r33brett said:


> Cal3533 said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend HJA. I***8217;ve never bought anything from them personally. However I***8217;ve seen some of there previous stock and it***8217;s extremely good. If it***8217;s already there with them it may be worth a viewing.
> ...


Be surprised if HJA will budge on price, I did approach them about a motor a couple years back and they wouldn***8217;t budge. But I guess they***8217;re bringing in good solid cars so you pay the premium.

Totally depends what you want and how much you wanna spend. But You***8217;ll always end up spending money on whatever you buy! It***8217;s too addictive to leave it


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Cal3533 said:


> Be surprised if HJA will budge on price, I did approach them about a motor a couple years back and they wouldn’t budge. But I guess they’re bringing in good solid cars so you pay the premium.
> 
> Totally depends what you want and how much you wanna spend. But You’ll always end up spending money on whatever you buy! It’s too addictive to leave it


That's my thoughts too I'd be surprised if they would but I guess it never hurts to try! 

Well they have exactly what I want I could probably get the same if I waited and got one from Japan but it's just that wait of 4-6 months haha when tey have them available right now and is as good as you're gonna get I guess.

Yeah exactly I'd always have to change something I guess we all do with these car's, definitely can't be left haha


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

r33brett said:


> That's my thoughts too I'd be surprised if they would but I guess it never hurts to try!
> 
> Well they have exactly what I want I could probably get the same if I waited and got one from Japan but it's just that wait of 4-6 months haha when tey have them available right now and is as good as you're gonna get I guess.
> 
> Yeah exactly I'd always have to change something I guess we all do with these car's, definitely can't be left haha



HJA are totally okay - 100% IMO. 


They have some top quality stock.

Send / post the links to the 2 cars you are looking at - PM if you prefer - I'll take a look.


----------



## RODGER (Apr 12, 2019)

my name is Michaele Romo by profession i am a web developer. i have been working in this field since 5 years.


----------



## promnight (Apr 26, 2019)

*Prom Night Nissan*

Hi, I'm in Mansfield Notts with a 16yr old son who is in love with Jap cars - all he talks about is skylines, sylvias and gtrs. it's his prom night on Thursday 20th June and i would love to find him a dream car to go to the prom. All i can find online are run of the mill wedding cars/hummers etc and it wouldn't impress. Does anyone know where i can hire something suitable for a couple of hours? Either with a driver or not? many thanks x


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

*New member*

Hi all, thought I would introduce myself.
I just purchased my first ever skyline so safe to say im a complete newbie to this world. Ive bought myself a 1996 r33 gtr, its safe to say its a little bit of a project but im hoping its a good baseline to start.

There's a few little things im hoping you guys can help me with or point me in the right direction with so you'll more than likely see me popping up on the forum probably asking some silly question.:chuckle:


----------



## R32fanboy (May 8, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm new to the wonderful world of Skyline ownership, its a car I've long dreamed of owning but had little to no chance of owning until March of this year when I won an R32 GTR from a ticketed competition. The car is sound bodywork wise with no sign of rot and has roughly 60K (claimed) mileage on the clock. Paint is a bit rough in places, with some overspray visible in areas, car was originally red but has been sprayed black.

There are a couple of issues with the engine, it idles at roughly 1.5k and has a whiff of petrol when driving. The car occasionally suffers from power hitches under acceleration but pulls fine. Engine is stock apart from a set of cone filters.

Suspension wise it appears the car is setup as a stance/drift car setup and sits rather low, I will be looking to swap the back coilovers out for something with a bit more height as the current setup leaves about 1.5" of clearance between the centre box and the ground, bumps in the road do cause sparks...

I have no official history for car but believe it was imported 10 years ago and MOT history only shows a total of 4000KM over the last 8 years. The car will only be a fair weather drive so will not be accruing a lot of regular mileage.

If you have made it this far congratulations and thanks for reading, I hope I can pick your brains when I have any queries.


----------



## hayell (Jan 16, 2019)

Thought I'd finally say hi, been on here lurking for a while. Unfortunately I don't actually own a skyline but someday I do hope to get hold of an R32 GTR (Personal Favourite).

I do however currently own an S14 thhat I swapped and RB25 into and now in the process of swapping in an RB26.

No doubt I will need some information about bits and bobs at some point.

Thanks


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

hayell said:


> Thought I'd finally say hi, been on here lurking for a while. Unfortunately I don't actually own a skyline but someday I do hope to get hold of an R32 GTR (Personal Favourite).
> 
> I do however currently own an S14 thhat I swapped and RB25 into and now in the process of swapping in an RB26.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Any reason with going from the 25-26? Curiosity more than anything from me!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

dan7609 said:


> Hi all, thought I would introduce myself.
> I just purchased my first ever skyline so safe to say im a complete newbie to this world. Ive bought myself a 1996 r33 gtr, its safe to say its a little bit of a project but im hoping its a good baseline to start.
> 
> There's a few little things im hoping you guys can help me with or point me in the right direction with so you'll more than likely see me popping up on the forum probably asking some silly question.:chuckle:


Mind sharing some pictures? 33s are really sweet cars!


----------



## Juucso (May 10, 2019)

Hey all! 

I'd like to introduce myself too. 

I am 20years old car enthusiast from Finland with series 1 R34 GT-R and stanced 1JZ swapped S13. I've been working around cars from 15yo and I've always loved cars as my father has always had tuned Supras. Recently sold my JZZ30 Soarer to get this BNR34. 

I work at my dad's car repair shop and I do all the paperwork here. My income is not very high, but cars are my passion so that's where the money goes. 

Few pictures of my cars so you get the idea that I like to do what I want and not care what others say. BTW, before anyone says that do not ruin the R34, I'll not keep it stock, but this one is not going to be a stanced one. 

The S13

57726622_2276445325745086_7867172259863986176_o by juucso, on Flickr

IMG_2251 by juucso, on Flickr

e1kRDmBNRDWqsE8AHSHUOA by juucso, on Flickr


Recently sold Soarer

basisCoFQciQ1w9dnaZ6jw by juucso, on Flickr

I8a5YZl2SSiEGiqUeyVuZA by juucso, on Flickr


And the new BNR34.

45EF0816-4066-48BB-B739-0411397D96A5 by juucso, on Flickr

203F38B2-0247-4854-B99C-3BE3FA5486B4 by juucso, on Flickr

IMG_3480 by juucso, on Flickr


----------



## RTSKY33 (Jul 12, 2019)

hello All,

Just recently became an owner of a 1995 R33 GTR. I'm from the US, so I have a bit of a wait to get it. I hope to learn a lot from the forum and share as much as I'm able.

Besides an exhaust and some coil-overs the car is stock. Initially, I plan to do cosmetic changes and things to modernize functionalities. Overall, I plan for it to be a forever car so I am in no rush to get power. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9clG1gMrj0Q


----------



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys... new to the forum . Thought I'd post up a few pics of my newly acquired r32 GTR .
I've been hankering after one for a while and thought I'd better take the plunge before our friends over the pond drive the prices to a level that would be beyond my means.
Anyways... here's a few pics.























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

What 2 such beautiful cars, with yours RTSKY33 somewhat similar to mine. I did what some may call a retro-mod upgrade to the interior, moved the gauges, installed an Alpine satnav/stereo.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

That is a cool looking 32 JDMFAN. Is that the original red color? Regardless, it's a nice looking color.


----------



## RTSKY33 (Jul 12, 2019)

bluegrass said:


> What 2 such beautiful cars, with yours RTSKY33 somewhat similar to mine. I did what some may call a retro-mod upgrade to the interior, moved the gauges, installed an Alpine satnav/stereo.


I have a Pioneer unit ready for install. I want to get that HVAC relocation trim kit from Garage Yoshida. That way I have a cleaner install.


----------



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

G-Zilla said:


> That is a cool looking 32 JDMFAN. Is that the original red color? Regardless, it's a nice looking color.


Yes... it's factory painted in ah3.
I wasn't keen at first but it grew on me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zef (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe should introduce myself.
Nissan entusiast from Sweden, currently driving a R34 GTT as daily and a R32 GTR for rebuild in the garage.
The R32 I imported some 8 years ago from Japan, drove for a while and then sold, then the car had a oilpump failure and was put to storage for several years and last year I got sentimental and bought it back. So now I try to rebuild it and restore it to its former glory.

/Tomas Gustafsson


----------



## LombanaBNR34 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello everyone. Im new to the community and i just got couple off weeks ago my r34. The previous owner had the car under the sun getting rust so i decided to buy it and plan to restore. I need your help finding a place i can take my car to restore it ,any where in the world. Or any website, store where i can find aftermarket or OEM parts. Now im looking to change entire front and back suspension(arms, bushings, etc) i already got the Ohlins coilovers waiting to get the rest of the parts so i can begin installing everything. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Katapl (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi folks!

I'm brand new here. I have been on some US Nissan forums for roughly 13 years, but now as the owner of an R32 here in the states, those message boards are quite quiet in regards to Skylines. This board seems fantastic and full of content. I love lurking and will quite happy here for years to come I'm sure!

I bought a 1991 R32 GTS-T Type-M Sedan a few days ago. It runs phenomenal, but don't look up to my standards. The original black was repainted to Midnight Purple when it was imported, but obviously done in someones garage, as there is a lot of dust and particles in the paint. The car is fairly solid, but there is a crack on the lower panel behind the rear wheel where someone repaired some rust I'd guess. Underneath the car is solid, though! All the fuel and brake lines looks almost new, and besides being crushed by previous owners using bad jacking methods, the rails have no rust on them!

First things first for me. I have a fair sized oil leak that I've posted about here and am trying to hunt down to little luck so far. After the car is in good mechanical condition, I'll begin playing with it and maybe doing a couple more mods to it! :chuckle:


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey Katapl! Do you have any pictures of your sedan? I also noticed that you're in Minnesota, and wanted to know how easy was it to register the vehicle there? Where I'm at (commiefornia) the emission laws are just as outrageous as they are in Germany, probably even worse. Many Skyline owners pay upwards of $10-15K to have their imported vehicle registered here.


----------



## Katapl (Sep 3, 2019)

G-Zilla said:


> Hey Katapl! Do you have any pictures of your sedan? I also noticed that you're in Minnesota, and wanted to know how easy was it to register the vehicle there? Where I'm at (commiefornia) the emission laws are just as outrageous as they are in Germany, probably even worse. Many Skyline owners pay upwards of $10-15K to have their imported vehicle registered here.


Hey! I've got some not-so-great pictures I was sending to the insurance company that I'll put in. I had no issues registering it, as it was already titled in Wisconsin where I purchased it. The title only states 1991 Nissan. No model is given, but their DMV, and our DMV here didn't care either way. It's done and I'm waiting on a title and plates in the mail!





















The car looks alright. Nothing special, but it is a running project. That's kinda what I was after anyway.


----------



## Matt_c (Sep 21, 2019)

Just thought i'd say hello, again. I originally registered here about 19 or 20 years ago, my original log in doesn't seem to work though. I'm looking to get my R33 GTR back up to standard after having it sitting around for the last 11 years.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Matt_c said:


> Just thought i'd say hello, again. I originally registered here about 19 or 20 years ago, my original log in doesn't seem to work though. I'm looking to get my R33 GTR back up to standard after having it sitting around for the last 11 years.



Try contacting Mook he maybe able to sort out your old account.
I would be interested to hear how you get on with your car after being sat for 11 years


----------



## freefall (Dec 20, 2016)

Lovely car and my favourite colour. 
Im in Scotland too and have started searching for one similar.


----------



## Matt_c (Sep 21, 2019)

TREG said:


> Try contacting Mook he maybe able to sort out your old account.
> I would be interested to hear how you get on with your car after being sat for 11 years


yeah i'm a bit scared it might be beyond repair. There is a lot of rust underneath and i don't have a huge amount of money to spend on it. We'll see....


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

Evening all,

Just bought my 1st GT-R, been looking & waiting for the right one to come along. 

Think it's been worth the wait !

James 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi there.

Been longing for an R33 GTR for ages, but life just got in the way; wife, kids, jobs etc.

Now, with a change of circumstances, I can finally hopefully scratch that itch.

Been looking at a few R33's for sale and hope to take the plunge soon.

cheers
Chris


----------



## markcowell100 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello
i'm new from france
and i drive a r32 gtr with E-IV veilside bodykit


----------



## Thatfastcar (Oct 28, 2019)

Joined here yesterday and posted but it got taken down. Guess I put it up in the wrong place, being a newbie!

I had an R33 2.0 GT back in '08 then an R33 GTS-T in 2011. Got my '96 R33 VSPEC GTR on the way in. Would like to share the experience, buy/sell parts and find any help I'll need!


----------



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

FactoryJackson said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Been longing for an R33 GTR for ages, but life just got in the way; wife, kids, jobs etc.
> 
> ...


Well, got my R33 now. Will start a new topic when I've worked out how to get pictures up (posted enough times).


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

FactoryJackson said:


> Well, got my R33 now. Will start a new topic when I've worked out how to get pictures up (posted enough times).


Nice! Which year/series? We usually use imgur links to post pictures, or if you scroll down when making a post. Or if you scroll down when making a post down to the section "Attach Files" and click manage attachments, you could be able to post pictures of your R33. Hope this helps.


----------



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

G-Zilla said:


> Nice! Which year/series? We usually use imgur links to post pictures, or if you scroll down when making a post. Or if you scroll down when making a post down to the section "Attach Files" and click manage attachments, you could be able to post pictures of your R33. Hope this helps.


It's an R33 GTR (non V-Spec) from Jan/Feb 1995 in QM1.

I've got a build thread started on it now: https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/570705-my-1995-r33-gtr.html

cheers
Chris


----------



## Rv1992 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey, 

I***8217;m from Canada my name is Reily. I currently have a 90 or 91 Gtr, been building it up for nearly 3 years now. Took out every nut and bolt, hung it on a rotisserie and stripped it down. Just now finally got my motor running yesterday. 

In the past I***8217;ve had a fairly stock 1990 732 Gtr, and a 91 R32.4. 

Mainly joining this forum to chase drive by wire set ups but hopefully learn a lot more about the cars as I poke around. Happy to have what looks like an active forum especially since Gtrcanada disappeared


----------



## Nightcrawler_R32 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey All.. new owner of this Beast.

89 R32 Silver..


----------



## acalivy (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi I'm Ivy


----------



## Still Truckin (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi newbie Still Truckin just joined the forum about to buy a 2008 GT 370 Skyline very interested to find out if the stock internals will take around 500 BHP cheers ST


----------



## Thanwa (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi there, I'm a newbie here too, so I'll start with a basic background of how I got into Skylines. As a lot of us, this was a childhood icon in games/movies whilst I was growing up. It was affordable back then (between 2000-2008, incomparison to now) but my family wasn't the wealthiest. In 2017, I took a lads holiday out in Japan and managed to book a tour drive in an R33 GTR V Spec it was bone stock and when I drove it, I knew exactly why this was my favourite car. The feel from the clutch to the steering. My most iconic moment in it was when I was turning at a V shape like hairpin bend at 80kph (50mph) and I felt the HICAS rear wheel steering kick in and curved me right through the corner as if I was on rails! Thats when I knew, I had to get this car no matter what the cost was. Due to the steep inclining prices and the car becoming legal to import to the States. I knew if I didn't buy one anytime soon, I would never be able to afford one!

So I picked up my R33 GTR on the 5th of February 2020. I bought this ASAP due to the increase in prices and before the time of purchase, I was very conflicted being getting a GTS/GTST/GTT vs a GTR. My theory was I spend less on the car itself with more money leftover to use to get it to how I want. Anyways after months of serching the market, I spotted this one GTR which was slightly out of my total budget BUT... it had 90% of the stuff already done to it which I was going to do anyways. 400R kit, larger Garett GT2860R-5 turbos, G4 Link ECU and Japanese branded Tweeters all around the car but maintaining a very OEM+ look. However, the speakers didn't work... so it was a good start for me to work on with simple issues to fix. The only thing about the car for me was that the HICAS arms were deleted (future project?). So first things first, I went to view it. Immediately I knew this was the car for me, It was a good OEM+ base for me to work off. Stock Internals so once I run this engine to the ground I can go on to forged etc. In terms of colour choice, I had Midnight Purple as the top dog and QM1 White as the second. After talking to the previous owner we both had a very smooth sailing transation and agreement between transfer of GT-R ownership, I managed to get it and it passed the UK car MOT yearly check with flying colours with me only needing to change 1 tyre (which I probably damaged on the way home). 3 weeks later i fixed my speaker issue. This is the short story of how I got my GT-R.


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all, my story is similiar to Thanwa. I remember when I was younger, I was walking in my neighbourhood with my dad (we were always into cars, but never had the means to afford something decent) and as we approached this large roundabout which you can typically take at 30-40mph, we saw a black Skyline coming in fast in front of us. Without a single chirp or squeak it must have gracefully glided around that roundabout at 60mph+, taking the second exit as if there was no roundabout. That was a reasonably new R33 as it must have been between 1997 and 1999. I recall that moment thinking, one day I have one of those! 

I suppose for most of us these cars are connected to some sort of memory, because it's difficult to justify paying the same price as an early R35 or an old Ferrari/Aston Martin, but for me there are many reasons to get into ownership. The most important being a local garage who performed a full rebuild of the car I just bought, full of guys passionate about them with all the knowledge. If it was an old Aston then it'd likely become an old paperweight. 

I'm also fascinated by Japanese history and culture and their Motorsport heritage - so for me it's really not the same for me as buying an old 997.

I'm living in Europe now where most older cars all seem to be around the 35k euros mark, whether a 944 turbo, Clio williams, 996/early 997, etc. Therefore as it was already imported and all the paperwork done (which proved problematic on an older car, as it would have to be original), I jumped at the chance to get one. It's 1 of 2 in the country and #34 an original Middlehurst car. Great history to the car too.


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

Sup fellas,

My name is Ali, I live here in Fort Lauderdale, Florida. Had my BNR32 for about 5-6 years now, and have been on the forum for awhile as a ghost. For some reason I could never post or reply, found out my dumbass never confirmed my email address.

Heres a pic of the money pit.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey, ReSuperG. I saw your R32 back in 2017 when I lived in Florida at the Deerfield car meet by the Buffalo Wild Wings. That was one of the nicest looking Nissan Skyline R32 GTR I have laid my eyes upon, and I usually prefer the gunmetal grey color for the R32s. I still have a picture of your car on my phone. A lot of the R32s in the US seem to be trashed up. Did you paint the car yourself?

Welcome Stuart! That R33 looks really nice in that color and looks like it was taken care of!



Thanwa said:


> Due to the steep inclining prices and the car becoming legal to import to the States. I knew if I didn't buy one anytime soon, I would never be able to afford one!
> 
> So I picked up my R33 GTR on the 5th of February 2020. I bought this ASAP due to the increase in prices and before the time of purchase, I was very conflicted being getting a GTS/GTST/GTT vs a GTR. My theory was I spend less on the car itself with more money leftover to use to get it to how I want. Anyways after months of serching the market, I spotted this one GTR which was slightly out of my total budget BUT... it had 90% of the stuff already done to it which I was going to do anyways. 400R kit, larger Garett GT2860R-5 turbos, G4 Link ECU and Japanese branded Tweeters all around the car but maintaining a very OEM+ look. However, the speakers didn't work... so it was a good start for me to work on with simple issues to fix. The only thing about the car for me was that the HICAS arms were deleted (future project?). So first things first, I went to view it. Immediately I knew this was the car for me, It was a good OEM+ base for me to work off. Stock Internals so once I run this engine to the ground I can go on to forged etc. In terms of colour choice, I had Midnight Purple as the top dog and QM1 White as the second. After talking to the previous owner we both had a very smooth sailing transation and agreement between transfer of GT-R ownership, I managed to get it and it passed the UK car MOT yearly check with flying colours with me only needing to change 1 tyre (which I probably damaged on the way home). 3 weeks later i fixed my speaker issue. This is the short story of how I got my GT-R.
> View attachment 259506
> ...


Very nice car! And you are right, the Americans are really crazy with these imports. I was looking at buying a 944 I had my eyes on back in 2013, when they were selling for less than $5,000 USD. Now they have skyrocketed due to things like media, youtubers, shows, etc. I hope you enjoy that car and take good care of it!


----------



## NashBnr32 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all, I'm French ( so sorry for my bad English...)
I've an Bnr32 until 2012 now, and I start to build it in single this year.
I'm here to get advice and maybe to buy parts !!


----------



## Keviingt-r59 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bonjour à tous, mon nom est Kevin de France. J'ai une Nissan GT-R
Modèle 2009

Préparation de GLracing
Boîte révisée 2012
Nouveau moteur forgé (actuellement 2200kms)
Kit de carburant flexible E85
Pompe à essence Asnu
Injecteur 1050cc
Downpipe Hks
Ypipe milltek
Admission carbone AMS
Volant moteur renforcé
Cloche de sortie moteur renforcée.
Et reprog par ludo gl racing

Quelques éléments de nismo à l'intérieur
Volant, compteur de vitesse, tableau de bord, pommeau et capot moteur Je suis ici pour vous parler et suivre l'actualité.


----------



## unifiedwhisper (Nov 27, 2017)

Good day everyone! It's good to be here. I must say that one of the positive side of staying at home is that I have more time browse and stay active in the forum. I love seeing all your posted pictures, it helps my mind to escape from all the covid-19 negativities.


----------



## miguel5WB (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello,

My name is Juan Luis from Spain and owner of a R34 GTR standard late model with few parts of vspec model and some goodies on engine









I hope i can learn here too much about my GTR and gonna try to contribute with my knowledge, im acquainted with RBs engines because im owner too of an S13 with rb25det neo engine fully forged and tuned by me


























See ya through the forum


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

G-Zilla said:


> Hey, ReSuperG. I saw your R32 back in 2017 when I lived in Florida at the Deerfield car meet by the Buffalo Wild Wings. That was one of the nicest looking Nissan Skyline R32 GTR I have laid my eyes upon, and I usually prefer the gunmetal grey color for the R32s. I still have a picture of your car on my phone. A lot of the R32s in the US seem to be trashed up. Did you paint the car yourself?
> 
> Welcome Stuart! That R33 looks really nice in that color and looks like it was taken care of!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words bro, I really appreciate it. I had a buddy paint the car when I first got it from Japan, and he did an amazing job. Next time you see the car at a meet come say whats up.


----------



## tnyton (Jun 19, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Name's Tommy, I come from the United States of America. I have been a Skyline fan for as long as I can remember... sadly i currently do not item a Skyline but I am looking into it. If anyone had any ideas about how hard it would be to get one or how much it will hurt my wallet, it would be greatly appreciated. !!


----------



## BigBazza92 (May 12, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I'm Ian I'm from Cork, Ireland.

I imported a TH1 r32 gtr 2 years ago I'm just getting it ready to go on the road now.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys - I'm not exactly a NEWBIE. But I've been away for many years, and now back. Wondering what the R32 scene is like these days. 

I bought my R32 way back in 2005, with only 91,000kms on the odo. Today it has 95,000kms. Been parked away and safely stored for the past 8 years.


----------



## BlackRiverAutomotive (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey hey people, 

Just signed up, always been a massive fan of the 80's and 90's Nissan's and am finally getting back in one after driving around in a diesel Audi for far too long. I'm in the process of importing a Nissan Stagea through Torque GT so I'll most likely start some kind of project/progress thread at some point...


----------



## RicD (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi all.
Been a dreamer since the age of 20. Started with 350z GT4 which was played around with for years, forged and other bits.
Went to and Audi s6 as I got married and had a kid.
Now at 36 I earn enough money to join the GTR club.
Today I purchased my dream car, brand new 20 plate black prestige. ABSOLUTELY BUZZING! Got 10 days until pickup. Gonna be a loooong 10 days.
Any advice for looking after her is welcome. First job is probably some sort of PPF so any recommended companies for this for example would be helpful. I’m near Peterborough.
Thanks for the Newbie page and look forward to wading through all the posts!


----------



## BlackRiverAutomotive (Jul 9, 2020)

RicD said:


> Hi all.
> Been a dreamer since the age of 20. Started with 350z GT4 which was played around with for years, forged and other bits.
> Went to and Audi s6 as I got married and had a kid.
> Now at 36 I earn enough money to join the GTR club.
> ...


Hi RicD,

The GTR looks fantastic, brilliant choice of spec! I just so happen to run a detailing company called BlackRiverDetails just outside Petersfield so I can give you some recommendations for detailers that I would trust myself that aren't too far away from you. My first choice would be Ultimate Finish based just outside of the Brands Hatch race circuit the second pick would be White Details which is slightly closer to you just outside Lincoln.

Ultimate Finish: XPEL ULTIMATE Plus Paint Protection Film (PPF)
White Details: Contact - White Details

Also I know you're itching to get behind the wheel but I would highly recommend that you have the car transported in an enclosed transporter to your detailer of choice to get it detailed and PPF'd before you put any miles on it, that way there's no risk of the car picking up any stone chips or scratches before it reaches the detailer. I've had some new Audi's and BMW's in recently for detailing work and they were peppered with stone chips on the lower sills, wheel arches and lower portions of the door along with some on the front bumper. This is on cars that only had a couple thousand miles on them! The new water based paints that manufacturers are using seems to be getting thinner and softer from what I've seen.

Let me know if you any detailing related questions, I'd be happy to help 

Kyan Jogoo,
BlackRiverDetails








Home - Black River Details


Car detailing based in Petersfield, specialising in paint correction, ceramic coatings, interior cleaning and protection, and wheel coating. Contact 07933741944




blackriverdetails.co.uk


----------



## RicD (Jul 9, 2020)

BlackRiverGarage said:


> Hi RicD,
> 
> The GTR looks fantastic, brilliant choice of spec! I just so happen to run a detailing company called BlackRiverDetails just outside Petersfield so I can give you some recommendations for detailers that I would trust myself that aren't too far away from you. My first choice would be Ultimate Finish based just outside of the Brands Hatch race circuit the second pick would be White Details which is slightly closer to you just outside Lincoln.
> 
> ...


Hi Kyan

Thanks very much for your advice. I will definitely look into these guys.

I did ask to get the car transported to me but unfortunately due to part ex and stuff with the dealer, I have to do the drive to Aberdeen to pick up. 

I'll get this sorted asap and will just have to hope I don't pick any up on the 400 trip home 😬 Damn I'm going to enjoy those miles though!


----------



## RicD (Jul 9, 2020)

Did I say 10 days? MAKE THAT 2 DAYS! Decided to go up tomorrow night and get a hotel so I am nice and fresh to pick up the beast on Tuesday morning. Can't bloody wait!


----------



## leeb (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi guys
My name is lee and I’m new to the gtr club and I need some advice on having a tracker fitted to my R35 I’m in Notts area anybody know of companies in my area that fit them?
I look forward to seeing you guys at meets etc 
See you soon
Lee


----------



## Tk Driver (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello, i am Björn from Luxembourg. Nice to find connections worldwide  i'm driving an 350z and an r32gtr tommykaira, best regards to the whole forum


----------



## GTR Tuning factory (Jul 21, 2020)

hot sales product, Ignition Coil Bracket(adapter kit ) for NISSAN SKYLINE R32 R33 R34 GTR RB26DETT NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTST RB25DET TO SUIT VR38DETT R35 GTR COILPACK,The result is a much-improved ignition performance and efficiency, you are welcome to contact me with [email protected] or whatsapp +86-17767191734 or wechat 19715604


----------



## Harleyman (May 14, 2019)

Hi there, 
I am a big petrolhead and have mainly German and American cars as playthings for many years. My son asked me to look at an R33 GT-R about a year ago and although he loved it he could not get an insurance quote below €6,000 so he had to pass on it but after having driven it myself I fell in love with it and so bought it for myself, much to my son's delight ... not! 
After having some fun with it its now time to make it as it should be so that means a repaint and to brighten up the engine bay and maybe add some horsepower in the process. I hope that likeminded people here will be able to help me to get her to be the best she can be. 

Paul.

1997 Skyline R33 GT-R Series lll


----------



## Lucio (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello,
Since a few days, I'm the new french owner of an R32 GTR which is nearly full stock.
I just got it before holidays so the timing was perfect 
I have other nice cars too.

I will post a new topic to introduce the car and the project.

Thank you


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Rob and I have been lurking around the forum reading everything for the last 12 or so years. I have finally decided that maybe I should make an account and finally post something!

An R34 GTR has always been my dream car, but the constant increase in prices has pushed that dream further and further back

I should hopefully be in the position to buy a bit of a beater in a year or two, but until then I am restoring a 1995 Toyota Supra.









This is the first R34 I ever saw in real life back in 2009/2010 at the Silverstone classic, and as a 14 year old I was sold, I had to have one. Does anyone know what this car looks like today? The reg is still on a skyline according to the DVLA.

Also, many thanks to the owner of this car for letting me sit in it in 2013:








(Thats very excited 17 year old me in the drivers seat)

I hope to one day soon buy one of my own. But until then, I will keep following the forum!

Many Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Birmingham (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi , this is my first post, and its taken years to get to posting for me.
i have never been one for these forums, but looking round here, its great.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello, even though I'm not from the UK I thought I would join your group forum due to the Canada/United States one is very low on activity. I have bought a 1995 Skyline R33 GTR V-spec, from Japan. I bought it already built, engine, suspension, drivetrain, electronics, much easier on the pocket that way. All I can say it beats the stuffing out of my race ( road track ) Z28!!!!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello Johnny! Have any pictures of the R33 and possibly the Z28?


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

G-Zilla said:


> Hello Johnny! Have any pictures of the R33 and possibly the Z28?


G-Zilla here's my Godzilla from the North!!


----------



## sketch (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello semi newbie. Had a skyline a few years back. Now own a stagea r34 conversion. Also thought i would join as a full member this time.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello everyone! Glad to be here. I am owner of LHD Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. I am fan of this car from my childhood. Remeber playing grand turismo on PS1 with this car  now i am 24 year old and i drive it.


----------



## MichaelSchofell (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello Everyone, My name is Michael Schofell, i am a 16 year old student who plans to enter into the United States Air Force for a automotive career. Right now i am in my Automotive trades technology class. Personally i am building a Rb26dett motor for my Nissan 240sx s14. I have always had a love in cars, GTR's especially.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Wel


MichaelSchofell said:


> Hello Everyone, My name is Michael Schofell, i am a 16 year old student who plans to enter into the United States Air Force for a automotive career. Right now i am in my Automotive trades technology class. Personally i am building a Rb26dett motor for my Nissan 240sx s14. I have always had a love in cars, GTR's especially.


Welcome to the Brotherhood of Godzilla ( and their Kin ).


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello everybody peeps! 

Damn. I just missed the 666 post. Mind you, I always had one up on the devil 😈


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## will2705 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi everybody, 

I just got myself a nice R33 GTR V-spec. It's been quite heavily modified by Abbey Motorsports running at ~550BHP but sadly has been in storage for around 10 years or so. 

I plan to take it back to AM in the new year to get them to do a full inspection and refresh. However, I want to give it some light use in the meantime, so in the short-term, I plan to give it a light refresh because of the time it's been standing. Please accept my apologies for the newbie questions, I've had a quick search but there seems to be a massive variety of answers and some threads are really quite old. 

a) What oil is best to use, do the mods make any difference? 
b) is there a common oil filter & spark plug "kit", if not what do people recommend? 
c) What other immediate things should I do?

All advice is appreciated. 

Many thanks, 
Will


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello, my name is Brian. I have lurked here for maybe a year before joining in. I bought a 1998 R33 GT-R V-Spec in Marine Blue from The GT-R Heritage Centre (GT-R shop), about a year ago. I can't wait to visit the car in person.

Been a fan of Skyline GT-Rs since experiencing via Gran Turismo on PlayStation. Looking forward to possibly testing on track before bring it home (is it August 2023 yet?).


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey,

I have been lurking and randomly posting on this forum for close to 7 years I think. I have been lusting after the BNR32 since I lived in the UK and finally pulled the trigger on a 91 KG1 7 years after moving back to the states. I should have definitely bought early on but I guess being too picky and always trying to get a better deal does that. 

Besides getting rid of the double din stereo and maybe a new shift knob (Nismo Duracon to GT). I am trying to refrain from doing a lot of mods from the get go and enjoy the car for a bit. 

Current mods that came with the car are Blitz coilovers, HKS Cat and Tomei Extreme Ti exhaust.


----------



## clausz (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi,
Most likely well known to many of you, I bought John’s R34 in October. Really a dream come true 🤩


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

clausz said:


> Hi,
> Most likely well known to many of you, I bought John’s R34 in October. Really a dream come true
> View attachment 265500


That’s stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clausz (Oct 1, 2020)

MAFFA said:


> That’s stunning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 🙏


----------



## andrew.barba.7 (Dec 31, 2020)

hello my name is andrew. I just got a 4 doAndrew. out here in japan. car has full rb26 swap and a nismo LSD in it. has a uras D1 body kit that I plan to replace and go for more aggressive look. @onimedia_drew on IG.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I've been a huge BMW for many years now, i currently have an Imola Red E36 M3 coupe i drive daily. I wanted to try something different and had been browsing the JDM scene for a while, and i finally managed to get my hands on a MNP Series 3 R33 GTR which was already heavily modified and been Banzai magazine featured back in 2016. I've only had it since November 2020 and driven it twice due to work and weekend weather has been brilliant but looking forward to getting out more in the summer months and hopefully any UK meets that may happen!

Many thanks
Pav


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome mate...Pictures please?


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

MS33 said:


> Welcome mate...Pictures please?


Will get some up by the weekend, thank you


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,

Apologies for the late reply and poor pics, i'll try get some better ones as the weather picks up, please let me know what you think and any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks
Pav


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

More pictures and spec please?


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## peterjohnston1983 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and also new to Skyline ownership - I've finally managed to get my hands on a lovely R34 GTR V Spec II... I think ill probably be the most northern person on here who owns an R34 but time will tell - I am fortunate enough to live up in the Shetland Isles and cant wait for this car to arrive hopefully in the next week or two  It's currently at JM-Imports being cared for by their awesome team...

I look forward to being an active member here


----------



## gtrjazz (Nov 21, 2016)

R32 GTR I have owned for 17 years built the engine myself a few years back with Tomei sump baffle kit and Head Gasket. Wide drive Crank, R34 Turbos, ARC intercooler. Tomei Fuel Pump. 100 shot of NOS. Apex inlet and Hard pipes. Nismo Exhaust. Twin plate clutch


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Morning all, names stu
Currently without a car at the moment after 20 odd years in Evos, Gtirs and Silvias, 
Turned to a C63s for a few years but now back looking for a R32 GTR , 
Hopefully find what im looking for and see people at some events soon.


----------



## RJA952 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi all,

New here, recently bought my R32 GTR from another user on the site. 

It was imported back in 2015 and has been well kept since. It's got a few mods but is largely stock. Currently planning to keep it this way, replacing any parts that have seen better days. I'd love to find a set of LMGT2's and would happily swap my RPF1's. 
Glad to have finally gotten my dream car!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

RJA952 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here, recently bought my R32 GTR from another user on the site.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the" Godzilla Brotherhood " . We're here for any help you may want 🧐🤔😁. Nice car !!!!


----------



## RJA952 (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny R33 said:


> Welcome to the" Godzilla Brotherhood " . We're here for any help you may want 🧐🤔😁. Nice car !!!!


Thanks man, happy to have made it! If you know if a source for weather strip retainers that aren't $1000 each let me know 👍


----------



## stevee (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi all, had an r32 for years be nice to chat with you all about these awesome cars.


----------



## RJA952 (Jun 14, 2021)

stevee said:


> Hi all, had an r32 for years be nice to chat with you all about these awesome cars.


Hi Steve, nice to see another member join. Welcome!


----------



## DavePeters (Oct 9, 2021)

Proud U.S. Navy sailor and owner of a 94 R32, living in Japan and moving to the U.K. in December. Thrilled to be moving to England (Peterborough area) and wringing my baby out on some winding country roads.

94 Skyline GT-R, approv 160k KM on the odometer.
Frame-up restoration, to include engine rebuild at about 140k KM.
Single Garett GTX3582 turbo
HPI cooling setup
HKS Sport Suspension
Link G4X Tuning
Tomei Forged PistonsNismo control rods and bearingsRSE Head Gasket set
Bosch 950cc fuel injectors
NIsmo Fuel Pump
R35 Coil Conversion Kit
BBS Wheels
Kakimoto Exhaust
Pearlescent gloss black w/ dark red flakes paint job


----------



## R32gtr2021 (Oct 17, 2021)

Evening all, thought I’d say hi.

Bought an R32 GTR today and cruised home for 70/80 miles after it’s recent refresh.

74k miles
R34 turbos
Tein coilovers
Driftworks control arms
Full suspension refresh
Otherwise it’s pretty standard- just as I was looking for.

anyway- couple of pics for you all


----------



## TRP (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, been on here for a good few months. I am a young GTR enthusiast from the UK. Not old enough to own one yet unfortunately!
I have come on here quite a bit to look at the threads about UK spec ones etc! Thankfully, my uncle owns a few skylines! 1 a UK Spec R33! So thankfully I do get to enjoy these cars, hopefully I can get more engaged in these forums!

Thanks,


----------



## GTRLM33 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi everyone new to this from England and as you can tell by my username you know what I drive 😝


----------



## jvv_custom (Jul 4, 2021)

Good Day!

My name is Jan, and i'm from the netherlands.
not a Skyline owner unfortunatly, but a Nissan minded petrolhead none the less.
currently working on some electronics mostly used in Skyline's and 200SX's, so thats how ik got here.

Cheers
JAn


----------



## adkinsam (12 mo ago)

Hi,

Just joined after purchasing an R34 GTT. Looking forward to getting guidance and information from this great community.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## eliteasassin (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone, kinda new here. Joined a good 10 years ago but have since changed email accounts.
I live in Japan, I've owned a number of GTR's over the years and always regretted selling. Finally got another R32 GTR this week. I have a quite a few GTR's with me in storage here.


----------



## Chris_90 (5 mo ago)

Hi guys I recently purchased my first skyline r32 gtr, a gtr has been a dream car for years and now I've finally manged to buy one. The specs on this one seem good but I am new to these cars.

Single turbo converted (holset hx40) 
630cc injectors 
Link ecu 
Blitz intercooler 
Hks intercooler pipes 
Mister r coilovers 
Adjustable suspension arms 
Alcon big brake kit
Rota alloy wheels 
Field 4 wheel drive controller 

I believe the previous owner is on this forum, no doubt im going to have alot of questions over time.


----------



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

Time I introduced myself. I'm Simon and I have a 1998 Series 3 R33 GTR.
I found the car on Goo-net at Global Autos in Japan in March 2021, so I'm the first UK owner.

It's a mildly modified car that looks like most of the mods were carried out in Japan some time ago. I've had some work done since it's been in the UK. Big thanks to MGT Motorsports for the work that they have done, including clutch, injectors, trigger kit, R35 coil pack conversion, cambelt, water pump, dyno tune and so on. The car now makes 425hp at the wheels @ 1.2 bar. Since the head gasket could be stock and the engine has a few kilometres on it, that's as far as I'm going for now. The car now runs and drives really well.

The QM1 white body is stock and in good condition with just the addition of the N1 ducts, bonnet lip, rear spats and carbonlike (it's not!) rear wing centre section. Interior is also in good shape, with just two additional Defi guages.

I've just done an up to date modifications list for the insurers so hopefully I can show that easily:

Garrett GT2860R-7 twins
Asnu 1000cc Injectors
MGT crank trigger kit
R35 coil pack conversion
ATI harmonic balancer
Oil catch can
HKS Cam pulleys
R34 intake plenum
R34 valve cover
HKS air intake hard piping kit and air filters
Fujitsubo equal length downpipe
HKS Hi Power Silent exhaust system
Nismo fuel pump
Nismo fuel regulator
Trust oil cooler
Greddy Grex oil filter re-location kit
Koyorad aluminium radiator
Nismo Coppermix twin plate clutch 
Zeal Function X coilovers
Cusco Pillow tension rods
Haltech Elite 2500 ECU
Blitz boost controller
Advan Racing RS wheels

In my dreams future plans include an HKS 2.8 stroker (not a hope!), but in reality I just plan to drive the wheels off it. Like many before me have said, the car is already a dream come true for me.


----------



## gario_r32 (2 mo ago)

Hi


----------



## gario_r32 (2 mo ago)

I’m Gary, recently collected this 1992 R32 GTR from HJA HJA491

It will be at the Jap Performance Show on 4th December in Peterborough

Upgrades to do before spring
• Brake upgrade - Aiming for an R35 conversion
• Switch out the fixed bucket seat for a Bride recliner

Instagram is also gario_r32
Hope to see you at some shows or events next year


----------



## obsidian_gtr (2 mo ago)

Hiiiiii!! New to forum! I’m Emma from Cornwall Uk! Here’s my R35 🖤


----------



## raptor49 (25 d ago)

hello all, newbie here. Hoping to get into r33 gtr ownership but fear I have missed the boat (quite literally) as prices hit the moon. Done some lurking on the site before joining up. Is r33 daily driving even an option in the scottish climate?


----------



## boyleoncoll (Mar 15, 2004)

I ran an R33 GTR V spec from 2001 till 2009 from Oban, went all over Scotland , even down to Cornwall, not cheap , but still wish I had held onto it.


----------



## raptor49 (25 d ago)

yeah everyone seems to have daily driven them a decade ago  Some lovely roads up round Oban, jealous!


----------



## Mbish91 (15 d ago)

Hey all, newbie here. Have an R31 GTS-R. waiting on the DVLA so I can drive the thing.....so for now just staring at it in the work shop. heres some pics!


----------

